# Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir ne Power Pro kaufen.
Ich habe bereits eine gelbe Zuhause liegen und bin begeistert.
Nun meine Frage. Ich habe ein Angebot gefunden, wo 275m *rote* Power Pro 27,95€ kosten. Bei anderen Händlern kosten die     Schnur aber schon teilweise für 135m 27,95 €  in *gelb,grün und weiß*.
Gibt es da einen Unterschied vom Material her, oder sind alle gleich gut?
Weil der Preisunterschied ist ja schon enorm.
Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

USA oder D Händler?

Es lohnt sich schon in den USA 1 Spule der Schnur zu kaufen.


----------



## crazyFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das Grundmaterial ist das selbe und bei der Verarbeitung konnte ich auch keine Unterschiede feststellen.
Das Stichwort hast du doch selber schon genannt . Angebot...
Da hat wohl jemand ne große Menge erworben und will damit die Kunden ködern, denn bei einem Produkt bleibt es ja meist bei einer Bestellung nicht...

Wenn du dich für die PP interessiert dann schau man bei ebay.com rein, kann ich nur empfehlen. Da bekommt du derzeit 270m für ca. 20Ois.

Ich sende dir ma per PN den Shop mit dem ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe .


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke für die Antworten es ist ein Deutscher Händler
Hier der Link http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-gefloc...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

@ crazy fish
Das wäre nett


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich sende dir ma per PN den Shop mit dem ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe .



#6Mir bitte auch!:q

Danke!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn jemand PowerPro haben will -> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports

Eine bessere Stelle gibt es nicht. Super Kontakt auch im "Problemfall" (Zoll hat 4 Wochen eine Spule Schnur behalten), super gelöst. Den kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## crazyFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wollt ja keine öffentlich Schleichwerbung machen, aber da deckt sich der Inhalt meiner PNs mit dem Post von Chrizzi.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ crazy

Schleichwerbung wäre es wenn Du in Verbindung zu dem Shop stehen würdest.
So ist es nur eine Empfehlung unter Anglern und da spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen.


----------



## senner (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

schaut auf jeden fall in den usa nach. 300 yd für 19,99 $ + versand z.b. bei tulsaseven auf ebay.com. da bist du bei ungefähr 21-22 eur beim jetzigen kurs (verdammt, warum kauf ich wenn der kurs so schlecht steht ) 
dank geeigneter beschriftung kam alles problem los an. und er scheint ne menge deutscher kunden zu haben |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



senner schrieb:


> und er scheint ne menge deutscher kunden zu haben |supergri



Oh ja... #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Frage für zwischendurch:

Die 300yds Rolle kriegste nahezu überall- aber wo gibts günstig die 500yds Rolle?#h

(Möglichst nicht Mossgreen)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

http://stores.ebay.com/Fishermens-Source

Der währe wohl was für Dich... Hat übrigens auch schöne Rollen...


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Frage für zwischendurch:
> 
> Die 300yds Rolle kriegste nahezu überall- aber wo gibts günstig die 500yds Rolle?#h
> 
> (Möglichst nicht Mossgreen)




eBay.com: *Har Lee Rod* als Verkäufer suchen, aber auf den Versand achten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Dank Dir, Chrizzi!#6


----------



## Master_Bown (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo, bin auch äuserst interessiert an der PowerPro. In welchen Farben fischt ihr sie? Finde Rot eigenlich einen guten Kontrast zu dem dunklen Wasser und den hellen Himmel. Jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit "rot" gemacht? Kommt halt auch auf die Witterungsverhältnisse an..

Ist sie wirklich so abriebfest wie sie beschrieben wird? Fisch mom. die Poweline, aber irgendwie finde ich, ist sie nicht mehr das was sie mal war. Franz schnell aus und letztens hatte ich vor den Füßen nen Hecht von 90+ verloren, der auf das Konto der aufregrauten Schnur ging. Obwohl wir so gut wie keine Steinpackungen haben.

Besten Dank,
Chris


----------



## crazyFish (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nun ich kann nur den Vergleich Fireline, Spiderwire Ultracast invisi-braid und PowerPro anstellen. Und da ist für mich die PP als Sieger hervorgegangen. Nicht zuletzte wegen dem ordenlichen Preis wenn man sie über ebay.com bezieht. Alternative hätte ich der Spiderwire noch eine Chance gegeben, bin aber derzeit Schnurtechnisch zufrieden.
Bin mit der roten ganz zufrieden und fische die gerne, die Farbe lösst sich halt mit der Zeit, aber dass tut sie ja bei jeder Geflochtenen.
Dazu habe ich noch eine dünne Gelbe im Einsatz und im Frühjahr wenn wieder flach angegruffen wird kommt noch eine Weiße dazu, da die Talsperrer extrem klar ist, und ich da über vier Metern nich mit farbiger Schnur fische.
Ich hoffe bis dahin sehe ich die mal bei ebay.com, auf der Seite von PP habe ich sie gefunden, nur noch nicht bei den einschlägigen Händlern.


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

die werte sind ja in lb angegeben welche nutzt ihr da so???oder wie rechne ich das um die hälfte ist kg???10lb sind 5kg??

und dann mal so ne frage würde mir auch gerne welche bestellen aber so ausland und so weiter ist mir nix würde jemand für mich mitbestellen-natürlich erst wenn mein geld bei den jenigen angekommen ist??


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

umrechnen kannst du hier : http://www.convertunits.com/from/lb/to/kg

soweit ich weiß geben die Amis die Naßknotenfestigkeit an.

Ich nutze 8 oder 10 lb


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nimm die 10lb ist eine feine Schnur fürs Binnenanglen. Mitbestellen ist Quatsch, 
weil man dann über die 22€ kommt und MWST sowie Zoll bezahlen muss.

Bestell Dir ne Rolle, zahle über PayPal und freue Dich auf den Umschlag in 7-10 Tagen


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

paypal??wie mache ich das nun wieder???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bis dahin sehe ich die mal bei ebay.com, auf der Seite von PP habe ich sie gefunden, nur noch nicht bei den einschlägigen Händlern.



Die weiße PP?

Oben der Link von Scissortail Sports hat die doch?#c

http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...31706QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Weiß ist die einzige die ich noch nicht hatte, werde ich aber mittelfristig sicher auch mal testen. 

@Torsk_NI

Ich bestelle immer 2 Spulen, hatte noch nie Probleme?


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin Martin,

ich hatte das aus diesem Thread abgeleitet : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2138658&postcount=27

bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen das es stimmt #c kann natürlich auch anders sein...

Die Schnüre können ja tatsächlich einiges ab, meine erste Spule war eine 15lb die war mir eindeutig zu grob , habe mich dann immer weiter nach unten orientiert, imo hab ich die 8lb drauf und für solch ein dünnes Schnürchen kann die einiges ab, da war ich echt überrascht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 8er will ich jetzt auch testen, liegt hier schon bereit, für die 5er war ich dann doch zu grob


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

also habe das jetzt umgerechnet....also wäre die 5lb fürs barsch und zandern ausreichend oder???und die 10-15lb zum hechtfischen mit großen ködern so 100g??


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Zanderlui

ich würde die 8er nehmen :q

Den Sprung von der 10er auf die 15er fand ich schon ziemlich heftig auch was den Durchmesser anbelangt. 

Hängerlösen ist mit der 15er sah so aus, der Gummi hatte sich richtig schön am Grund verhakt, Schnur um ein Holzstück gewickelt und gezogen was ich konnte, als die Schnur dann frei war kam der Gummifisch mit abgebrochenen Jighaken ans Tageslicht.....


----------



## da Poser (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



> Mitbestellen ist Quatsch,
> weil man dann über die 22€ kommt und MWST sowie Zoll bezahlen muss.


Seit April 2008 liegt der Zollfreibetrag doch bei 150€, oder?

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ne 8er für alles zandern und hecht dann ja???
und mal ne frage wie dick ist die 8er pp wenn ich eine mono nehme 20er???oder ganz teil dünner?
kann ich beim bestellen auch anders zahlen als über paypal???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ne 8er für alles zandern und hecht dann ja???
> und mal ne frage wie dick ist die 8er pp wenn ich eine mono nehme 20er???oder ganz teil dünner?
> kann ich beim bestellen auch anders zahlen als über paypal???



Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst den Link zum ebay-Shop zu öffnen stehen da die möglichen Zahlungsarten... #q

Ich fische die 15er für die schwere Spinnrute, mit der kann man schon mal was bewegen! Sonst 10er, die finde ich gut für Hecht und Zander.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die weiße PP?
> 
> Oben der Link von Scissortail Sports hat die doch?#c
> 
> ...



Wunderbar, die letzen Male als ich geschaut habe, war keine Weiße bei den Angeboten, aber dann ist die SeFo Saison und der Start ins Hechtjahr im Mai ja gesichert .


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Zollfreibetrag bei Paketen liegt bei mir in Bremen bei 50€.
150€ hast Du wenn Du persönlich was mit bringst!


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst den Link zum ebay-Shop zu öffnen stehen da die möglichen Zahlungsarten... #q
> 
> Ich fische die 15er für die schwere Spinnrute, mit der kann man schon mal was bewegen! Sonst 10er, die finde ich gut für Hecht und Zander.


 

in bin bei ebay gerade das erste mal gewesen....sehe da nicht ganz durch und anmelden muss man sich auch.....deswegen frage ich hier...na mal sehen ob ich mir denn mal die 8zum barscheln und zandern und die 10er zum hechteln hole...


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es gibt eigentlich sehr viele us ebay shops, die die PP zu guten Preisen anbieten die paypal als Zahlung akzeptieren. Meines Erachtens gibt es auch keine angenehmere Zahlungsmethode ins Ausland als mit dieser ebay Treuhand Bank, zumal sie gesichert und umsonst ist! Einmal einrichten und immer auf der komfortablen seite sein.


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jopp , wer es schafft sich in einem Forum anzumelden kriegt das mit Paypal auch gebacken


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nee das nicht, aber ich war letztens beim Zollamt und musste nur für die Sachen aus Päcken was abdrücken die über 50 € gekostet haben. Vielleicht waren es auch 45, die Zahl habe ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf. Und wenn Du ausserhalb der EU Urlaub machst und nach Hause kommst darf jeder Waren im WErt von bsi zu 150€ Zollfrei dabei haben! Das stimmt so ziemlich genau.


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Starkes Ding mit den 300€! Danke! Änderung seit 01.12. Verflixt, dann kann ich mir in Zukunft ja richtig was mit bringen lassen:q. Dabei ist die Schwester meine Freundin grade erst aus den Südamerika und den Staaten zurück und um sie nicht in die Bredouille zu bringen habe ich mir meine neue Rolle schicken lassen#q


----------



## Vibrax (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DRU schrieb:


> Starkes Ding mit den 300€! Danke! Änderung seit 01.12. Verflixt, dann kann ich mir in Zukunft ja richtig was mit bringen lassen:q. Dabei ist die Schwester meine Freundin grade erst aus den Südamerika und den Staaten zurück und um sie nicht in die Bredouille zu bringen habe ich mir meine neue Rolle schicken lassen#q



Richtig lesen, es sind 300€ wenn man mit einem anderen Beförderungsmittel als dem Flugzeug/Schiff reist, in dem Fall sind es 430€. Der Postverkehr hat sich auch seit dem 01.12. geändert. 150€ sind der ZOLLfreibetrag, dh soviel wie bis zu diesem Betrag wird kein ZOLL erhoben, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer iHv 19% ist trotzdem fällig. Komplett von den Einfuhrabgaben befreit sind Sendungen von geringem Wert(22€).

Grüße Tobi


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, eigentlich einer meiner Lieblingsätze, aber momentan trifft das wohl nicht auf mich zu


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir evtl jemand Tips geben, wo ich die rote Power Pro am günstigsten kaufen kann, hier in Deutschland?
Welcher I-nethändler usw....
Schnurdicke sollte 0,13 betragen.


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Martin Obelt
Habe momentan nicht die Zeit mich mit den Bedingungen (zb Zoll usw...) auseinander zu setzten.
Aber bei dem Preis ist das natürlich was anderes, das Angebot ist schon echt der Hammer.
Vielen dank für den Tip ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> in D kosten 270m ca 40 - 50 €




Na dann, ich schick Dir den Kram für 30€!
Für die 10-20€ geb ich Madame dann schön nen Cocktail aus


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



manolo86 schrieb:


> @ Martin Obelt
> Habe momentan nicht die Zeit mich mit den Bedingungen (zb Zoll usw...) auseinander zu setzten.
> Aber bei dem Preis ist das natürlich was anderes, das Angebot ist schon echt der Hammer.
> Vielen dank für den Tip ;-)



Da gibt es nicht viel zum Auseinanderstezen bei .

Du bleibst unter den 22€ (Ware+Versand) also kannst du ihn per ebay.com ordern, bezahlst per PayPal und dann wartest du einfach ab bis das Paket da ist.
Dauert normal 7-10 Tage, wenn der Zoll es sich anschaut auch mal etwas länger, aber unter der 22€ Grenze hast du keine Abgaben zudrücken.


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ok, thx @ all
ich möchte die zum Hechtangeln nehmen, da wäre die Schnur mit 20 lb doch sicher besser oder?
20 lb müssten so 9 kg entsprechen, also wäre das dann die 0,13er Stimmt das so???


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hääää|kopfkrat nix verstähen|bigeyes



 Na wenn er unbedingt die Schnur aus Deutschland haben will,
dann kaufe ich die halt in Amerika für 20€ und verscheuer
sie Ihm (als Deutscher) dann für 35€. Damit hat er noch 15€ 
gespart und ich zwei Tequila Sunrise gratis :q

PS: Ich hoffe allen ist klar, das dies hier nur Spaß ist


----------



## Lorenz (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



manolo86 schrieb:


> ok, thx @ all
> ich möchte die zum Hechtangeln nehmen, da wäre die Schnur mit 20 lb doch sicher besser oder?
> 20 lb müssten so 9 kg entsprechen, also wäre das dann die 0,13er Stimmt das so???


Kommt auf dein Gewässer,die Fischgrößen etc. an.Ich verwende die 15lbs schon ein paar Jahre und mir ist noch kein Fisch abgerissen! (Leider war aber auch noch kein Riese dabei) |uhoh:


PayPal kostet nichts und nein,du brauchst dafür auch keine Kreditkarte,sondern nur ein Girokonto! Du kannst also ruhigen Gewissens die PowerPro in den USA bestellen!  Die Anmeldung bei ebay und Paypal ist sehr hilfreich und dauert nicht lange,denn Schnurr ist nicht das einzige Schnäppchen da drüben


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Martin hat absolut Recht! Ich fische auch die 10er an der Spinrute würde aber auch
erstmal mit der 15er anfangen. Die 20iger hab ich auf der Jerkrute und das ist ein ganz
schönes Kabel.


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke an alle,
das nenne ich doch mal eine superschnelle Hilfe.
Werde mir die 15 lb schnur holen, da ich leider in meinem gewässer extrem viele Hänger bzw. Abrisse hab. 
Manchmal frage ich mich echt was da so alles auf dem Grund liegt.


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Dann doch die 20lbs Variante und nach und nach wirst du es sehen, wenn du es rausgepumpt hast


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hehe, ob aber dann noch normale Muskelkraft zum ziehen aureicht? 
Wenn nicht, muss mein Auto halt herhalten ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Oder Du nimmst halt LureSaver oder die billig LureSaver Variante und rettest Dein Köder


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also das mit dem Luresaver kannte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht.
Aber ich habe mir mal einen Köderretter mit so Ketten dran gekauft. Und als ich von ca. 10 Hänger nichtmal einen retten konnte, ist er als unnötiger Balast wieder aus meiner Spinntasche geflogen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das Wirkprinzip ist hier ja ganz gut dargestellt,
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/geraete/luresaver/luresaver.php

da mir die Dinger zu teuer sind nehme ich einfach billige Sprengringe. Ab einem gewissen Druck biegen die auf, den muss man wissen und die Bremse so einstellen, dass diese arbeitet bevor der Sprengring nachgibt.
Bei einem Hänger wird die Spule festgehalten und der Ring ins Nirwana geschickt.
Somit verliert man nur nen Haken und den 2 Cent Sprengring und nicht gleich den ganzen Köder.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Köderretter sind eigentlich auch nicht schlecht. Ist Deiner mit Ketten?


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen untertreiben die Amis regelrecht mit den LB Angaben. Ich persönlich finde auch im hängerträchtigen Fluss die 10 LB als vollkommen ausreichend, solange man nicht den Jighaken abbrechen möchte,.....
Zum Hechtangeln sind 15 LB schon schwer in Ordnung, aber selbst zum Boddenfischen würde ich keine stärkere nehmen,.......


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das Prinzip mit den Sprengringen ist echt gut.
Mein Köderretter hat zwar Ketten, aber ich glaube in meinem Gewässer sind für die Anwendung keine guten Voraussetzungen gegeben. Ich beangel einen mittelschnell fließenden Fluss vom Ufer aus und konnte selbst einen Hänger in 5m Entfernung nicht lösen. Habe es mindestens 20 bis 30 Minuten versucht.
An dieser besagten Stelle liegen bestimmt schon alleine 10 Köder von mir. 
Nur das Problem ist, dass die Fische genau diese Stelle sehr mögen.


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nutze diesen Thread jetzt einfach mal für meine Frage.

Ich fische bisher die grüne Power Pro in der 10lb Variante und bin mit der Schnur super zufrieden. Einzig beim Jiggen/Faulenzen und Drop Shotten stört mich die grüne Farbe ein wenig. Sie ist je nach Lichtverhältnissen gegen das Wasser nur sehr schelcht oder fast garnicht zu sehen, was die Bisserkennung nicht gerade erleichtert.

Da durch Abrisse etc. nun mal ne neue Füllung fällig wird, möchte ich eine andere Farbe aufspulen. Zur Auswahl steht die rote und  die gelbe Power Pro.

Welche der beiden Farben sieht man besser?
Welche der Farben fällt den Fsichen weniger auf?

Danke
Gruß


----------



## prignitz_angler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hallo

ich finde die gelbe für optimal, der roten sagt man nach , das die unter wasser nicht mehr sichtbar ist für fische


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi ich und mein Kumpel waren uns einig das man die Rote besser sieht#hGruß Pitti


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin!

Ich hab beide Sorten.
Ich konnte keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit/Scheuchwirkung der Farben fest stellen.

Aber sobald es bedeckt ist also keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ist die gelbe viel
besser zu erkennen. Die Rote wandelt im Schatten schnell in grau und man kann den 
Schnurbogen kaum im Auge behalten.

Das Test mit der Roten war nett, aber ich werde nur noch die gelbe wählen.


Edit:

Hehe und wie man an dem Posting von The_Pitbull sieht ist das alles 
wieder eine Frage der persönlichen Wahrnehmung. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was man besser sieht hängt von den Lichtverhältnissen ab, für die Fische macht es zumindest an meinen Gewässern keinen Unterschied.


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab beide Sorten.
> Ich konnte keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit/Scheuchwirkung der Farben fest stellen.
> ...


 
Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Bluna:vik:Lol


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Du sagst es :q


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Naja, es wird wohl beides besser zus ehen sein als meine grüne. Das ist ja schon was wert. Dann wirds wohl die gelbe werden denke ich.

Danke,Danke.
Schönes Restwochenende.
Gruß


----------



## manolo86 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So, meine PowerPro ist gestern hier angekommen.
Lieferzeit aus den USA bis zu mir hat nur 7 Tage gedauert.
Ich denke dass kann sich dich sehen lassen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jupp, bei mir sollte in den nächten Tagen auch ein Umschlag aus USA ankommen. 
Drin sollte eine weiße PowerPro sein, mal sehen was das für ein Zeug ist


----------



## TRANSformator (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,
kann mir jemand nen Gefallen tun?
Meine aus den USA bestellte 300 yard Power Pro in 10 lb ist eben angekommen. Habe diesmal bei einem anderen Anbieter bestellt als sonst (sonst imemr bei dem hier im Thread genannten), weil sie dort noch günstiger war. Beim Ausapcken habe ich gesehen, dass das Siegel auf der Spule bereits entsiegelt war. Jetzt kommt mir die Spule auch schon relativ leer vor, weswegen ich mich frage, ob sich da vll schon jemand bedient hat.

Kann mal jemand bei sich auf der Spule schauen, bis wohin die ungefähr gefüllt sind? habe mal ein Foto von der entsiegelten Spule angehangen.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin!

In den nächsten Tag sollte ich auch eine 300Yds Spule bekommen. 
Ich kann Dir dann gerne ein Vergleichsbild einstellen.


----------



## TRANSformator (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Super danke, vll kann sich ja auch jemand an den Füllstand seiner neuen Spule erinnern. Ansonsten wäre ein Vergleichsfoto von dir spitze.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## crazyFish (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Super danke, vll kann sich ja auch jemand an den Füllstand seiner neuen Spule erinnern. Ansonsten wäre ein Vergleichsfoto von dir spitze.
> Danke schonmal.



Falles es bei Torsk_NI eine andere Stärke sein sollte kann ich 300yd 10lbs liefern, ist aber heut ers bestellt worden, sprich das Foto wird noch was dauern


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Gut das Ihr das ansprecht Jungs, ich hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen! 
Ich hab ne 20lb Schnur bestellt.... Das wäre Crazys Bild natürlich ausschlaggebender.


----------



## TRANSformator (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ok, dann warte ich auf das Bild vom crazyFish.
Trotzdem ein dickes Dankeschön Torsk_NI für den gezeigten guten Willen und natürlich auch schonmalan crazyFish.

So ich hau mich in die Falle.
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,

trotz der Größendifferenz hier die Bilder der 20iger PP
diese Spulenkernaufkleber sind mir dieses Mal erst aufgefallen.

Geile Idee wie ich finde!


----------



## hardenberg (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Halten die gelbe und die rote PP aus den USA eigentlich die Farbe besser las die deutsche Version?


----------



## TRANSformator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> trotz der Größendifferenz hier die Bilder der 20iger PP
> diese Spulenkernaufkleber sind mir dieses Mal erst aufgefallen.
> ...



Danke fürs Foto. Die Aussagekraft ist natürlich aufgrund der identischen Spule bei unterschiedlicher Schnurdicke nur begrenzt. Deine Spule ist gefüllter, was ja aber auch logisch ist. Da muss ich wohl oder übel auf das Bild vom "verrückten Fisch" warten.

Gruß


----------



## TJ. (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Torsk
Was hast du eigentlich rein vom gefühl her vür einen Eindruck von der 20lb
Hab sie mir auch bestellt ist also eh zu spät aber ich mein nur hab bis jetzt ne 0,10er Whiplash drauf und das ist trotz der geringen angabe ein Abschleppseil. Was sagst du zu der 20er hat die noch mehr?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin!

Die 20lb ist schon ein ganz schönes Seil. Ich fische die auf den Jerkruten.
Für die Spinn- und Pilkruten reicht mir die 10lb bzw die 15lb absolut aus.

Der Unterschied zwischen den US und den Europäischen Schnüren ist, dass die US
Angaben im Großen und Ganzen stimmen und nicht so maßlos unter- bzw übertrieben
werden wie bei den hier erhältlichen Schnüren.

Also vom Eindruck her ist die Schnur nichts für die Spinnrute um damit Zander und 
Hecht zu beangeln. Für die Jerkrute bzw die Spinnangelei auf Waller und Co.
ist sie okay, weil hier die Ködergewichte und Belastungen ja doch um einiges Stärker sind.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin!

Die 20lb ist schon ein ganz schönes Seil. Ich fische die auf den Jerkruten.
Für die Spinn- und Pilkruten reicht mir die 10lb bzw die 15lb absolut aus.

Der Unterschied zwischen den US und den Europäischen Schnüren ist, dass die US
Angaben im Großen und Ganzen stimmen und nicht so maßlos unter- bzw übertrieben
werden wie bei den hier erhältlichen Schnüren.

Also vom Eindruck her ist die Schnur nichts für die Spinnrute um damit Zander und 
Hecht zu beangeln. Für die Jerkrute bzw die Spinnangelei auf Waller und Co.
ist sie okay, weil hier die Ködergewichte und Belastungen ja doch um einiges Stärker sind.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,
... so jetzt habt ihr es geschafft. Ich werde diese viel gerühmte Schnur jetzt auch mal testen. Hab mir vorgestern mal die 10 und 15 lb in Rot bestellt und bin absolut gespannt.
Hab bisher immer die Whiplash pro 0,6 und 0,10 glaube ich, für meine Spin und Pilk Aktivitäten benutzt und finde sie auch immer nnoch top. Vor allem ist sie sehr langlebig. Letztes Jahr hab ich dann mal die Tuff line XP probiert und hatte nur Probleme (Knoten, Perücken). 
Gibt es für die Power Pro irgendwelche Tips und Tricks zum aufspulen?
Muß man die Schnur erst einwerfen um sie voll belasten zu können?
Wäre für Tips dankbar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Sehe ich auch so, 20lbs an der Jerke sind OK, für die (schwere) Spinnrute war mir die 15er dann doch genug...

Zum "normalen" Spinnfischen auf Hecht ist die 10er auch vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Dorschknorpel

Wusstest Du das die Ammis auch Beipackzettel zu Zahnbürsten haben?

Soll heißen, Du bekommst eine bebilderte Anleitung und ein paar Spulenkernklebestreifen
mit dazu. Also Offiziers.... äh ich meine Ammisicher


----------



## Ben-CHI (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin

Hat jemand von Euch seine PowerPro schonmal nach dem "Beipackzettel" aufgespult?
Also das "EZspool-Spooling is a breeze!" vorgenommen?  

Oder habt ihr Eure Rollen "oldschool-mäßig" bespult...

Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jupp, macht aber keinen Unterschied es ist halt nur Idiotensicher(er).


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also ich habe die Power Pro bisher zweimal aufgespult, wie es auf der Packung steht.
Das ist echt gut gemacht. Erst ne monofile Unterfütterung auf die Spule, dann die Power Pro mit der Mono per Albright-Knoten verbinden und dann die Packung Power Pro zwischen den Knien festhalten und kurbeln......Funktioniert echt klasse und genauso gut wie die old-school-Art.

Gruß


----------



## Ben-CHI (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke.Na denn werd ich das mal so versuchen :m


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp, macht aber keinen Unterschied es ist halt nur Idiotensicher(er).



Na wart mal ab, ich kennen dein genaues Alter nicht, wage aber mal die Vorhersage, dass auch du ähnliche US-Verhältnisse noch in Deutschland erleben wirst.
Besser wirds auch hier nicht, wenn man mal mitten im Nachmittag die Glotze einschaltet und einmal durchschaltet, weiß man, was ich meine.
Übrigens steht hier auf Kaffeebechern auch schon ein Warnhinweis, der darauf hinweist, dass heißer Inhalt enthalten ist, der bei Verzehr Verbrennungen verursachen kann#q.
Ich geh sogar noch nen Schritt weiter. Täglich sehe bzw. lerne ich Menschen kennen, die zum A*sch abwischen ne Bedienungsanleitung benötigen, bebildert, nicht beschrieben#c.


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Danke.Na denn werd ich das mal so versuchen :m



Achja, ums wirklich idiotensicher zu machen: Benutze ne Teleskoprute oder das Handteil einer Steckrute zum aufspulen. Erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein, weil du mit nem Tuch ein bischen Druck auf die Schnur ausüben kannst, so wird die Wicklung etwas fester.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Sehe ich genau so wie Du, ist hier aber absolutes OT und deshalb sollten wir es dabei belassen.


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so wie Du, ist hier aber absolutes OT und deshalb sollten wir es dabei belassen.


 
Hast ja recht, Schande über mein Haupt.
Um auch dieses Posting wieder themenbezogen zu gestalten:
Wie oft habt ihr bei der Power Pro eigentlich Perücken? Konnte nämlich auf meiner Red Arc 10300 bisher noch nicht eine einzige produzieren udn rfage mich jetzt, ob das an der Rolle liegt oder aber ob die Schnur so bombastisch ist?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Shamoni Spinnrollen


Na Martin, da bist Du aber plumpen Fälschern auf dem Leim gegangen... 

Spaß bei Seite, ich würde die PP nicht empfehlen wenn ich Probleme damit hätte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ganz klar!  Auch wenn ich mir sicher bin, das es Dir klar ist- mein "Empfehlen Hinweis" 
bezog sich auf die Frage vom TRANSformator bezüglich der Perücken.


----------



## stan von eden (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin, ich fische die Schnur nur! in 0,13 und 0,15 der farbe gelb... ich fand rot erst schöner, jedoch ist sie schlechter zu sehen, wenn es bedeckt ist oder trüberes wasser gibt. bin elbe und ostsee unterwegs und hab mit dieser keinerlei probleme mehr. bei der roten hatte ich anfang letzten jahres unendlich perrücken, was laut meinem händler auf die rolle zurückzuführen ist, sie muss fehlerhaft gewesen sein, denn ich bin der einzige kunde bei ihm gewesen, der von dieser rolle gekauft hat. er hat sie reklamiert und ich habe alle spulen neu bekommen, mit wunschfarbe#6 
da hab ich gelb genommen, da ich rot im test hatte! meine rutenringe haben sehr viel rote farbe aufgenommen, in den ersten wochen, also doch ganz schön abrieb dabei. 
jetzt bin ich zufrieden, mit gelb...:vik:


----------



## Dorschknorpel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,
na wenn es ideotensicher ist mit dem Aufspulen, dann habe ich vielleicht auch ne Chance.
Meine Frage war eben nur wegen meiner Probs mit der Tuff Line.
Ich hab mir die Rote gerade wegen der Sichtigkeit bestellt, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jupp hier,
http://cgi.ebay.de/BERKLEY-STREN-SO...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

er hat auch andere Stärken im Angebot.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Noch besser ist, das der Verkäufer aus GB kommt. Also nixe Zoll & Co.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Du hast nach einer 0,13mm gefragt. Also zum Zanderzupfen näch? 
Deshalb hab ich die 10lb verlinkt, die sollte es tun.


----------



## Kark (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So ich bin auch mal dem ganzen Importwahn erlegen und habe mir gestern 300yd 10lb Powerpro in grün bestellt bei dem hier oft erwähnten Ebay-Shop.
Ich hoffe ich habe die jetzt nicht unterdimensioniert. Auf der Rolle wo die drauf soll fische ich moment noch die Spiderwire in 0,17 auf den andern Rollen habe ich nur Stroft (8kg und zum Jerken 10kg). Ich hoffe die Powerpro hält auch die 8-9kg wie von manchen behauptet. Wollte mir erst die 15lb holen aber die soll ja laut Aussagen von einigen schon zu heftig sein.
Ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht mit der 10lb Version.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## DRU (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Je nachdem, zum Zanderangeln und normalen Hechtfischen ist die vollkommen in ausreichend. Das Hängt meines Erachtens ja auch von Deiner Gesamtcombo ab. Ich denke 10 KG sind etwas übertrieben, aber 7 bis 8 sind da schon realistischer. Aber das ruht nur auf meinen subjektiven Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin Kark,

die 15lb (also angegebene 6,8KG) hat bei mir geknotet 7,1 KG gehalten.
Die 10lb wird wohl etwas darunter liegen.

Das hat aber nicht viel zu bedeuten. Spul die 10lb mal auf Deine Combo
mach die Montage wie gehabt fertig (Monovorfach, Stahlvorfach) Köder
hänge diesen ein und belaste die ganze Geschichte.

Du wirst überrascht sein, wie viel 7KG sein können


----------



## DRU (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also mein 0.25er (6.5KG) Stroft Vorfach reisst beim Hänger immer. Geknotet mit verstärktem Clinch oder Trilene Knoten am no knot!

Das ist echt sehr viel! Die meisten Karpfenangler benötigen auch nicht mehr Tragkraft, aber die haben ja auch Dehnung in der Schnur:m


----------



## Deafangler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hello,

wer kennt PowerPro  Hi-Vis Yellow? Was ist Unterschied? Ist diese Schnur sehr farbstabil? Wenn ja, wäre sehr schön zum Zanderfaulenzen.

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=28_278_419&products_id=1569

Grüße Peter


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> wer kennt PowerPro Hi-Vis Yellow? Was ist Unterschied? Ist diese Schnur sehr farbstabil? Wenn ja, wäre sehr schön zum Zanderfaulenzen.
> 
> ...


 

kann dir zwar nichtsagen was an der anders ist aber denke bestelle sie dir oder lasse dir in den staaten bestellen komms viel viel billiger bei weg....(habe übrigens alle artikel über dich aus den angelzeitschriften!!!!fand die aktion hammer mit den tauchern!!!#6)


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Peter
Wenn ich jetzt nicht total daneben liege ist das einfach nur der Name der Gelben Schnur.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> wer kennt PowerPro  Hi-Vis Yellow? Was ist Unterschied? Ist diese Schnur sehr farbstabil?



Wie meinst Du Unterschied?

Die PowerPro ist die, die hier viele in den USA bestellen. Kostet da oft ein bisschen weniger...

Gute Schnur, auch halbwegs farbstabil - natürlich je nachdem wie Du angelst... Sie bleicht aber deffinitiv aus.

@Stichling-Hunter

Kann es sein das Du ein bisschen Streit suchst? #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Naja das macht den Kohl wohl nicht fett 

Würde mich freuen wenn Du nach Eingang der Ware ein kurzes Feedback hier lassen könntest.


----------



## crazyFish (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So hier ist das Bild von der 10lbs 300yd PP.

Da meine Deckenbeleuchtung derzeit den Dienst eingestellt hat und ich das Bild mit nem Handy gemacht habe, ist es nicht ganz so pralle geworden.
Wenn du ne andere Ansicht oder nen besseres Bild brauchst sag bescheid.
Ich habe noch die Differenz zwischen Schnur und Spulenrand gemessen es sind knapp über 4mm, falls dass weiter hilft.


----------



## Kark (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Meine Powerpro 10lbs in Moss Green ist auch heute eingetroffen. Das ging super schnell letzte Woche rausgegangen und heute schon da. Die Schnur macht einen guten Eindruck, scheint mir relativ dünn zu sein. Mein Hausgewässer ist sehr hängerträchtig und deshalb hoffe ich mal das die 10lbs reichen ansonsten wird nächstes mal die 15bs angetestet. 
Falls noch interesse besteht an einem Bild in besserer Qualität wie voll die Spule ist einfach kurz bescheid sagen. Kann ich dann fix reinstellen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Schildifreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja, mich würde es interessieren. Aber nur wegen der Farbe, die sieht nämlich in Katalogen oft recht unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## crazyFish (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die unterscheiden sich auch, ich habe mal zwei gelbe Spulen bestellt. Einmal 10 und einmal 20 lübse. Die 10er war leuchtende Gelb, die 20er recht matt. 
Nach ein wenig Nachfragen ist raus gekommen, dass dies normal ist und auch nicht auf die Schnurstärke fest gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Kark (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So, hier ist dann mal das Bild von der Spulenfüllung. Es ist die Powerpro 10lbs in Moss Green. 
Also von der Farbe ist sie z.B. der Spiderwire Stealth sehr ähnlich (zumindest im neuen Zustand wenn sie noch beschichtet ist).









Viele Grüße

Kark


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke euch beiden für die Bilder. Bin gerade noch nicht am Wohnort, werde aber gegen Abend dort eintreffen und dann vergleichen.

Gruß


----------



## senner (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

vielleicht nützt mein bild noch was:

300 yrd, 15 lbs, phantom red


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So, danke nochmal für die Fotos. Habe verglichen und es scheint nichts zu fehlen. Zumindest nicht soviel, dass man es feststellen könnte.
Dann kann ich die ja jetzt mit Ruhe aufspulen.

Gruß


----------



## HotHotHechti (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

*Hallo wie läuft das ab wenn ich bei einem Amerikanischen Shop bestelle?
Wie viel lb entspricht der 0.19mm(13KG)und wie viel sind 300yd?
Überweis ich den Dollar oder Euro?
Wie läuft das mit dem Zoll?
Kann ich das Geld ganz nochmal überweisen?
Freue mich über antworten.

Petri Heil*


----------



## hardenberg (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Grüß Dich!
Ich glaube wenn du diesen Trööt von vorne an überfliegst, sind alle deine Fragen geklärt


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



HotHotHechti schrieb:


> *Hallo wie läuft das ab wenn ich bei einem Amerikanischen Shop bestelle? über ebay.com bestellen (Verkäufer tulsaseven ist günstig und zuverlässig)
> Wie viel lb entspricht der 0.19mm(13KG)und wie viel sind 300yd? 300 yard sind ca. 274 Meter, die 10 lb entspricht der 0,15er, demnach müsste die 15 lb der 0,19er entsprechen.
> Überweis ich den Dollar oder Euro? Wird für dich in Euro umgerechnet
> Wie läuft das mit dem Zoll? Bei einer Spule fallen normalerweise keine Zollgebühren an. Geht also so durch.
> ...



So habs mal hingeschrieben, in Zukunft solltest du aber ein wenig mehr Eigeninitiative zeigen, alle Infos findest du hier in zig Threads. Es findet sich nicht immer ein "Dummer", der die Arbeit für dich macht#d.


----------



## Drillmaschine (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

.. habe mir aus diesem Thread auch alle Infos rausgesucht. Dann gleich bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und ein paar Stunden später schon die Versandbestätigung erhalten #6.

Danke für die ganzen Tipps hier.


----------



## singer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Natürlich zahlt man bei Paypal Gebühren wenn es eine Umrechnung von Euro in eine andere Währung gibt. Diese sind im schlechteren Umrechnungskurs versteckt.


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Natürlich zahlt man bei Paypal Gebühren wenn es eine Umrechnung von Euro in eine andere Währung gibt. Diese sind im schlechteren Umrechnungskurs versteckt.



Richtig, habe ca. 50 Cent Gebühren bezahlt. Damit aber immer noch weniger als bei einer Banküberweisung,.


----------



## Fechtus68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

....hab auch auf vielfache Empfehlung über ebay.com bei tulsaseven powerpro in phantomred bestellt. Wie empfohlen mit paypal bezahlt. Alles super gelaufen...am 05.02. gekauft, Poststempel vom 06.02. auf der Verpackung, am 12.02. da. Das schafft manch deutscher Onlineshop nicht....und der Preis - unschlagbar glaub ich!


----------



## angler4711 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin, Moin!


Wieviel mono Schnur macht ihr den hinter der 
geflochtenden Schnur wenn diese 0,06 oder 
0,10 mm stark ist? 

Und welche stärke muss die mono haben????


----------



## Fechtus68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

....beim Aufspulen der neuen Schnur geh ich im allgemeinen so vor... Am Beispiel Powerpro: Die 300 yads-spule soll für zwei rollenfüllungen reichen. Ich spule die auf einer großen fläche auf, teile sie. Dann fang ich mit der geflochtenen an, wickle die 150 yad auf die Rolle und fülle dann den Rest mit Mono auf. Dann wird das Ganze wieder umgespult und schon passt`s genau. Ist zwar umständlich, aber wenn man keine Spulmaschine mit Zählwerk hat, die einzige Möglichkeit, einem Schnurrest von 50m den man zu nix richtig gebrauchen kann, zu vermeiden.


----------



## federer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

kann mir mal einer nen link geben wo der tulsaseven  was verkauft weil ich finde den bei ebay nich!!#c


----------



## federer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

oh man tut mir leid #t
mal wieder nicht genug geschaut


----------



## MatthiasH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

http://myworld.ebay.de/tulsaseven/
Den Rest in Eigenarbeit.

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## senner (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ich seh grad da wurden die preise angehoben. die neu eingestellten spulen kosten 20,99 $, die schon länger laufenden noch 19,99 $...


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Rütschtütsch :q

Wobei bitte unsere Nachbarn auch nicht zu vergessen sind. 
(wenn es nicht zwingend PP sein muss)

Die Preise sind auch mehr als gut und man kann auch mal ganz geschmeidig 
die 22€ überziehen 
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/kingcarper22


----------



## TJ. (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hab mir auch mal die Power pro bestellt
Da ich eh lieber ein bisschen stärker fische hab ich mir die 20lb bestellt. Sieht so recht gut aus hatte vorher die whiplash 0,10mm und die power pro scheint sogar dünner zu sein.
Laut beschreibung von innovative textiles hat die 20lb umgerechnet 0,19mm und 13kg.

Mal seh wies sich am wasser verhält bis jetzt top und für gesammt  22.99$ für 300yrd kann man wirklich nix falsch machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## crazyFish (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> die 20lbs PP entspricht eher einer 0,23er  ... gugst Du



Er hat sie ja mit dem Nenndurchmesser einer anderen Schnur verglichen nicht mit dem Realdurchmesser


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wie auch immer, ich bin eh kein Fan von Angaben auf Spulenpackungen.
Die 20lb PP hält ganz normal nass geknotet (2x Schlaufen) 7,8KG an der Waage.
Die 15lb hält 7,1KG auf selbe Art getestet.

Das ist eine reale Angabe und nichts aus dem Labor oder dem Taschenrechner.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Optisch sieht man übrigens keinen Unterschied 
zwischen der 15er und der 20er.

Hier mal ein Foto der Schnüre, weiß 20lb die 
anderen beiden 15lb Schnüre


----------



## MatthiasH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe mir die 20 lbs für meine Jerkbaitrolle bestellt, am 12ten gekauft und bezahlt, ich bin gespannt wann sie Schnur eintrifft.|rolleyes


----------



## TJ. (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 0,19mm stand im Beizettel drin.

Ist mir eigentlich auch egal was drauf steht für mich war wichtig, dass ich ne schnur hab die mindestens so gut ist wie meine alte und rein optisch entspricht sie meinen anforderungen.

Wenn eh kein wirklicher unterschied ist zwischen 15 und 20lb besteht dann ist ja auch ok dass ich die 20er geholt hab

Werd die tage auch mal selber testen also PP gegen die 0,10er whiplash nur von der zugkraft her dann werd ichs sehn.
Ich angel halt am liebsten dort wo Hänger dazugehören denn dort fang ich halt auch schöne fische und deswegen die recht starke schnur

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,
...also meine Schnur je 300 Yd 0,10+0,15 in Phantom red ist letzten Doday angekommen. Das lief also echt problemlos. Die Schnur macht auch einen top Eindruck. Den Rest wird die Praxis zeigen. Die Farbe finde ich im übrigen echt gut, bin dann mal gespannt, wie sie von der Sichtigkeit bei unterschiedlichen Witterungsbedingungen ist. Einige hatten hier ja Probleme beschrieben. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## damdam05 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hallo,

wollte mir auch demnächst das erste mal die Power Pro holen. Nochmal eine Frage zu den Farben, da ich in relativ trüben Teichen, Mittellandkanal oder Aller fische, welche Farbe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## mr.pepse (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ist die stren identisch mit der PP?


----------



## mr.pepse (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hab grad mal nach der Stren Sonic im Forum gesucht, aber nichts Brauchbares gefunden.
Ich werde mir wohl etwas über Ebay kaufen, da liegen PP und Stren ie preislich ja in etwa gleich.
Gibt es zwischen den beiden größere Unterschiede z.B. in Bezug auf Qualität oder einsatzbereich? Ich will Dorschen mit leichten (<50g) Pilkern und Meerforellen mit der leichten Spinnrute hinterher jagen und dachte an eine 15lb bzw. 10lb.
Sind die Schnüre hierfür gleichgut geeignet oder ist für die beiden Angelarten speziell PP oder SOnic zu empfehlen?


----------



## damdam05 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gelb oder rot


 
Hi,

und warum? hätte jetzt eher an Grün gedacht, da die Farbe so zum Wasser passt. Finde die gelbe so auffällig|kopfkrat..?


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und warum? hätte jetzt eher an Grün gedacht, da die Farbe so zum Wasser passt. Finde die gelbe so auffällig|kopfkrat..?



Generell ist rot und gelb nicht besser. Ich glaube, der Martin ist einfach davon ausgegangen, dass du die Schnur zum Fischen mit Gummifisch nutzen möchtest. Gelb und rot sind besser zum Gufieren geeignet, weil man dabei die Schnur beobachtet. Da kann man solche Fraben natürlich besser sehen. Da würde ich auch immer gelb oder rot wählen.
Beim normalen Spinnfischen bzw alle anderen Angelarten, bei denen du nicht dauernd die Schnur beobachtest, kannste ruhig die grüne nehmen.


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nach der Stren Sonic im Forum gesucht, aber nichts Brauchbares gefunden.
> Ich werde mir wohl etwas über Ebay kaufen, da liegen PP und Stren ie preislich ja in etwa gleich.
> Gibt es zwischen den beiden größere Unterschiede z.B. in Bezug auf Qualität oder einsatzbereich? Ich will Dorschen mit leichten (<50g) Pilkern und Meerforellen mit der leichten Spinnrute hinterher jagen und dachte an eine 15lb bzw. 10lb.
> Sind die Schnüre hierfür gleichgut geeignet oder ist für die beiden Angelarten speziell PP oder SOnic zu empfehlen?



Ich denke mal, das die 8lb Variante ausreicht. Das wäre die deutsche 0,13er.
Ich fische zur Zeit eine deutsche PP 0,10er an der Küste und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste das die 5lb US-Variante sein. Das wäre dann nämlich meine nächste Schnur, wenn die jetzige irgendwann auf ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Soo, heute ist sie endlich angekommen die Leine ... viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, außer das sie durchmessermäßig in etwa genau zwischen der 5LB und 10LB PP liegt. Etwas helleres, knalligeres Gelb, nicht die glatteste, in etwa so rauh wie die 10LB PP ...
> Reißfestigkeit, Farbbeständigkeit etc. "reiche" ich nach ...
> 
> #h



Danke Dir! Scheint ja gut gelaufen zu sein mit den Tommys #6
Ich erwarte auch zwei "Testbestellungen" bin mal gespannt :m


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ne frage zu der stren, dort steht:*"8LB (0.12mm)​ 11.4KG"​*Trägt die nun 8 Pfund oder 11 KG? oder anders? #c​​


----------



## pike1984 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich hab diesen sehr interessanten Thread erst gestern entdeckt....und abends dann gleich mal die 15lb PP in rot zum Jerken geordert.:q Wenn die wirklich der 0,19er entspricht und angegebene 13 Kilo Tragkraft hat, sollte das ja locker reichen für die Jerke. Bin vor allem auch auf den Vergleich mit der Powerline gespannt.


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

naja mich macht das halt bissel stutzig weil 1 lb = 453 g. dann wären 15 lb = 7,... kg. auf der pp website steht aber auch was anderes..mysteriöses zeug, da hilft bloß selber testen.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



senner schrieb:


> naja mich macht das halt bissel stutzig weil 1 lb = 453 g. dann wären 15 lb = 7,... kg. auf der pp website steht aber auch was anderes..mysteriöses zeug, da hilft bloß selber testen.



Mir hat grade ein netter Boardie #6 verdeutlicht, dass die US-5lb-PP wohl der 0,10mm bzw. 5kg-PP hier in D entspricht. Etwas zu stark für den Einsatzzweck, für den sie vorgesehen war. Und die 0,10mm dürfen auch bezweifelt werden...|kopfkrat


----------



## krabbe99 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

|kopfkrat Hallo Miteinander, habe fleißig mitgelesen und weiß jetzt, daß ich eine gelbe PowerPro 20lbs für meine schwere Spinnrute für die norwegische Küste bestelle. Wo bestellen weiß ich auch. Dankeschön.

Das mit dem Aufspulen habe ich noch nicht kapiert: wie teile ich eine bestellte 300er oder 500yd-Spule, wenn ich mit Unterfüttern zwei Rollen bespulen will?

Hier gelesen habe ich: auf einer großen Fläche aufspulen und teilen. 
Klingt einfach, nur: wie mach ich das am Sinnvollsten?

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, dass bei mir seither immer die Händler gewickelt haben. Bei einer Geflochtenen müssen es zum Spinnangeln aber sicher nicht gleich 300 (teure) Meter sein. Selbst ist der Mann.

Falls die Frage für einen Experten doof klingt, bitte ich um Nachsicht. 

Danke!


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



krabbe99 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aufspulen habe ich noch nicht kapiert: wie teile ich eine bestellte 300er yard-Spule, wenn ich mit Unterfüttern zwei Rollen bespulen will?


 
Gute Frage, wie kann ich die am besten fifty fifty aufteilen #c

Hab meine 8lbs 300 yards heute bekommen, das erste mal aus den USA bestellt. Werde jetzt immer dort meine Power Pro bestellen.


----------



## crazyFish (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wen du keinen Schnurzähler hast kannst du folgendes versuchen:
Zwei Stäbe, Stöcke oder aus auch immer in einem definierten Abstand zu einander bringen.
Dann die Schnur um die beiden abwickeln, über Anzahl der Wicklungen x Abstand weißt du wie viel runter ist. 
Hast du die Hälfte abgespult kannst du kappen und die eine Rolle mit der Spule befüllen und die andere mit der um die beiden Halter gewickelten Schnur.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

2 Möglichkeiten:

Manuell => Schnur z.B. auf einem Sportplatz, Wiese etc ausrollen/auslegen oder um Stäbe spannen, dann teilen

Mit Schnurzähler => Es gibt oft sehr günstig einfache Schnurzähler, die auf die Rute geklemmt werden. Mit denen vereinfacht man sich das ganze erheblich, kosten nicht die Welt, wenn man 3 Spulen bespult hat ist man für die 5€ dankbar...

Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber bei den Preisen lieber die 270m komplett aufzuspulen, wenn man mal einen wirklich großen Fisch am Haken hat ist man für jeden Meter dankbar, 135m (also halbe 300er Spule) wären mir zu wenig.

Edit: Zu langsam getippt...


----------



## singer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Karl Kani

Ist die 8lb merklich dünner im Vergleich zur 10lb, falls du diese kennst? Die 8er soll nicht ganz rund sein, sondern eher platt. Kannst du das bestätigen? Falls du die komplette 8lb aufspulst ohne zu teile, wäre gut wenn du dann angeben würdest wieviel Mono du darunter hast.


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 10lb kenne ich nicht, kann ich leider nix zu sagen.

Die 8lb ist nicht platt sondern schön rundgeflochten, werde die Schnur erst am WE aufspulen dann kann ich Dir sagen wieviel Mono ich unterfüttert habe.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also dünner ist sie, allerdings ist bei mir die 8er auch eine Schnur fürs Hechtangeln, zum Barschangeln oder ähnliche Arten der Fischerei (für meinen Geschmack) deutlich zu stark.

Ich habe die Schnur von 5 - 20lbs und kann nicht feststellen das eine besonders platt wäre. Nur die Farben variieren gerade bei Gelb zum Teil deutlich!


----------



## MatthiasH (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei mir ist heute ne Woche rum...ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nicht ungeduldig werden - wenn es auf dem Zoll blöd läuft kann das auch noch ne Woche dauern...


----------



## crazyFish (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

oder zwei


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So hab sie jetzt doch aufgespult, hab noch ne mono zum unterfüttern gefunden #6

Hab die 300 yards komplett aufgespult, mono wurden ca. 50m aufgespult, die Spule ist randvoll und es hat genau gepasst :g


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> So hab sie jetzt doch aufgespult, hab noch ne mono zum unterfüttern gefunden #6
> 
> Hab die 300 yards komplett aufgespult, mono wurden ca. 50m aufgespult, die Spule ist randvoll, es hat genau gepasst :g



Das ist doch mal eine Schnurverlegung...#6


----------



## singer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> So hab sie jetzt doch aufgespult, hab noch ne mono zum unterfüttern gefunden #6
> 
> Hab die 300 yards komplett aufgespult, mono wurden ca. 50m aufgespult, die Spule ist randvoll, es hat genau gepasst :g


Demnach müsste die 8lb eine 0,21mm sein. Rein rechnerisch kommt es in etwa so hin. Wenn die 50m Mono stimmen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja kommt hin #6


----------



## DonUrlaub (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Schon mal jemand eine 1500 yrd-Spule in den USA bestellt?
Gabs da Probleme hins. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer etc.?


Welche Farbe und Stärke würdet Ihr fürs Mefo-Angeln empfehlen?
Hatte an eine gelbe 10 lb gedacht! Einwände?

Gruß

Don


----------



## crazyFish (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was meinst du mit Probleme? Da du über die 22€ kommen wirst, musst du Gebühren abdrücken wenn außerhalb der EU bestellt, aber dass kann man ja nicht als Probleme bezeichnen.

Und zur Schnurfrage, warum willst du gelb nehmen? Ich werde diese SeFo Saison die weiße 5lbs PP testen, wenn ich die bis dahin noch im Netz finde, gut dass du mich daran errinerst . Die 10lbs Variante ist mir persöhnlich zu stark, die nutze ich für die Hechtangelei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber bei den Preisen lieber die 270m komplett aufzuspulen, wenn man mal einen wirklich großen Fisch am Haken hat ist man für jeden Meter dankbar, 135m (also halbe 300er Spule) wären mir zu wenig.
> 
> Edit: Zu langsam getippt...



Sehe ich auch so, pfeiff auf die paar Euros und geh auf Nummer sicher. 
Ein dummer Abriss und Du wirst froh sein etwas mehr zu haben.



crazyFish schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Probleme? Da du über die 22€ kommen wirst, musst du Gebühren abdrücken wenn außerhalb der EU bestellt, aber dass kann man ja nicht als Probleme bezeichnen.



|good: #6

Bei der Menge würde ich mich in England umsehen. Da gibt es ein
paar Händler die zwar ohne Zoll und Steuern zwar etwas teurer sind, jedoch mit den Gebühren wiederum wesentlich billiger.

z.B. (vielleicht kann er ja auch die 10lb anbieten)

http://cgi.ebay.de/WESTERN-FIL-TUF-...6994712QQihZ020QQcategoryZ23817QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Fischt jemand die 5lb???????????


----------



## singer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Und hast du die auch auf einer Rolle drauf? Wenn ja wieviel Meter, welche Schnurfassung hat die Rolle usw. Wieviel ist drunter? Damit man in etwas den richtige Durchmesser ausrechnen kann. Wie schätzt su die Tragkraft? Ich schätze auch diese ist rund und nicht wie hier und da mal behauptet wurde platt.


----------



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Fischt jemand die 5lb???????????



Noch nicht, ist aber bestellt. Sollte in der nächsten Zeit eintruddeln.


----------



## mr.pepse (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hab sie auch vorgestern gekauft.


----------



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Und hast du die auch auf einer Rolle drauf? Wenn ja wieviel Meter, welche Schnurfassung hat die Rolle usw. Wieviel ist drunter? Damit man in etwas den richtige Durchmesser ausrechnen kann. Wie schätzt su die Tragkraft? Ich schätze auch diese ist rund und nicht wie hier und da mal behauptet wurde platt.



Du willst über die Faktoren:


Herstellerangabe, Spulenkapazität
Länge der Geflochtenen
Länge der Monounterfütterung
Durchmesser der Monounterfütterung
den Durchmesser der Geflochtenen berechnen?

Ich glaube da sind viel zu viele ungenaue Faktoren drin. Wenn dann kannst du den Durchmesser halbwegs über den Vergleich mit Mono unter einer Lupe bestimmen.
Ist auch nur eine Schätzung aber ich denke damit fährst du besser als mit der Rechnung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Fischt jemand die 5lb???????????



Ich auch! #6

Aber real dürfte die Tragkraft eher bei 8 liegen (mit NoKnot)


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Du willst über die Faktoren:
> 
> 
> Herstellerangabe, Spulenkapazität
> ...



Nee,

Herstellerangabe, Spulenkapazität
Länge der Geflochtenen
das reicht eigentlich schon wieviel und welche Mono ist weniger entscheident, wenn es nur wenige Meter sind oder ganz klar gesagt werden kann wie von Karl Kani z.B. 50m und dieser Durchmesser..


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das mit dem ausrechnen würde ich lassen ... funktioniert nicht so einfach ...


Ich mache das immer so und es funktionierte bislang zu 100%. Manchmal ist der leichtere Weg der bessere.


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Zunächst will ich vorschicken das nicht alles hoch wissenschaftlich ist, will ich auch nicht und muss meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein.
Ich nutze eine einfach Methode in der ich den Schnurdurchmesser zum Quadrat mal der Länge der einen schnur(Hier die Schnurkapazität) gleichsetzte mit dem Schnurdurchmesser zum Quadrat mal der Länge der anderen Schnur(Die Schnur die aufgespullt werden soll) und dann umrechne.
Beispiele:
Shimano Technium 4000 FA angegeben: 0,3mm - 180m  oder 0,25mm - 260m
Shimano als Marktführer bei hochwertigen Rollen sollte einigermaßen verlässliche Angaben gemacht haben. 
Rechnung:

nach kapazität:
(0,3²*180)/0,25² = 259,2 Also ~260m

oder durch umstellen 

nach Durchmesser:
Wurzel aus ((0,3²*180)/260) = 0,249615 Also ~0,25mm

Nicht beachten tue ich Dinge wie, die Schnur ist rund und dadurch entstehen lücken usw. Wie gesagt nicht hoch wissenschaftlich. Dies soll nur ein Anhaltspunkt für mich sein.

Man kann noch etwas Schnur rausholen in dem man diese noch straffer aufspult.
Außerdem ist nicht immer klar wann die Spule wirklich voll ist. So das man hier und da doch noch etwas mehr drauf bekommt. Dann ist die Schnurfüllung eben mit der Spulenkante/Abwurfkante und dem Spulenkörper. Was nicht wirklich optimal ist.

Eine weitere einigermaßen verlässliche Angabe ist z.B. die von mir hauptsächlich verwendete Quantum Quattron(ehemals Zebco Quattron) Monoschnur. Diese ist von der EFTTA zertifiziert. Zebco wirbt mit exakten Angaben bis auf die dritte Stelle nach dem Komma. 

Verwendete Schnur, Quattron PT 0,261mm

(0,3²*180)/0,261² = 237,81m theoretisch, aufgespult 240m
Ich habe 240m aufgespult und aufgehört. Diese Menge empfand ich als optimal und voll.
250m wären auch noch gegangen was schon etwas zuviel wirken würde. Bei 260m muss bei kräftigeren Würfen mit Perücken gerechnet werden. 

Andere Rolle ist die RedArc 10401 Match. 
Eine Spule 0,33mm - 150m, die andere ist die Matchspule mit 0,18mm - 150m
0,33²*150/0,26 = 241,64m theoretisch. Aufgespult 260m, was minimal zuviel ist. Aber hier wollte ich das so. 

Andere Schnur auf der Match, hier aber geflochtene.
Die Quattron PT Braided in 0,17mm. Diese soll sehr korrekte angaben haben.
Aufgespult habe ich 140m. Da man hier und da mal etwas abreißt. Ich habe gehofft keine Perücken zu bekommen, was auch so war. Schon bei 135m war eigentlichder optimale Schluss, doch die 5meter wollte ich dann nicht wegschmeißen. 

Rechnung:
Wurzel aus 0,18²*150/135 = 0,1897mm 

Laut Walkos Schnurtest hatte diese Schnur bei ihm 0,195mm. 
Hier bin ich mit meiner Rechnung sehr nahe dran, was die Richtigkeit schon etwas beweist. Bedenkt man das geflochtene sich hier und da mal unterscheiden. 

Zuletzt hat hier jemand erzählt, dass er die PP in 10lb auf die Infinity Q 3000 exakt und komplett auf die Rolle drauf bekommen hat. 3-4 meter Mono kann man vernachlässigen.
Bei 0,3mm - 185m an Kapazität wäre das eine 0,24-0,25er, kommt das so hin????????


----------



## MatthiasH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

12 Tage sind vergangen und Sie ist daaaaa, prima ich kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## Drillmaschine (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

.. meine war heute auch im Briefkasten. Es hat keine zwei Wochen gedauert. 

Erster Eindruck: Sehr gut #6!


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe mir den Trööt gut durchgelesen und mal eine Spule bei ebay geordert.
Seltsamerweise hat das aus  USA nur 5 Tage gedauert bis sie da war und mein
erster Eindruck ist super.
Werde sie am Wochenende gleich auf unsere Boddenmuttis noch mal testen.
Schon möglich das in Zukuft nix anderes mehr auf die Rollen kommt


----------



## mr.pink79 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Da hat der Zoll ja nur Spulen abzufertigen!:q


Bei mir lag heute auch ne 8lb im Briefkasten. Alles bestens, wie immer. :vik:


----------



## krabbe99 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi Miteinander, nachdem ich mich für die 20lbs PowerPro für Norwegen entschieden habe, bin ich 
diesen PP-Thread nochmal durchgegangen.

Eines kapiere ich noch immer nicht und erbitte Nachilfe. 

Die 20lbs Schnur hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 23mm und ist in der metrischen Tabelle mit 15kg Tragkraft angegeben. 

Was mich irritiert: wenn 1lb wie angegeben 0,45359kg entspricht, müsste die 20lbs Schnur gerade mal 9kg tragen. 

Was stimmt da nicht?

Ganz am Rande: dass die gleiche Schnur im Schnurtest von Walko einen Durchmesser von ca. 0,28-0,29mm aufweist, hat mich nach allem was ich über Angaben von Herstellern gelesen habe nicht mehr verblüfft.

Danke fürs Mitdenken.


----------



## TJ. (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kommt halt auch immer aufs messverfahren an und da ist nunmal keins genormt der eine Gibt lineare Tragkräfte der andere Knoten und und und.
Hab hier auch die 20lb liegen ist schon ein ziemliches seil aber meine 0,10er whiplash vorher ist eigentlich genau so nur viel viel weicher halt.
Werd sie jetzt mal Fischen und wenn sie doch zu grob sein sollte kann ich mir immernoch was feineres holen zun den Preisen kann man auch einmal mehr bestellen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

die amis rechnen mit der minimalen nassknotentragkraft. bei nem 3-fach Versucht zb. hast als ergebnisse vielleicht 15kg, 12 kg und 9gk erhalten. ergo wird als minimale nassknotenfestigkeit 9kg angegeben. 

mit noknot hält die schnur evtl. 15 - 20 kg ... sie hält im normalfall soviel, dass eher die rolle oder die rute nachgibt bevor es zum schnurbruch kommt. 

by the way: meine 3 rollen powerpro in 5, 8 und 15lb sind nach 10 tagen auch angekommen. astrein


----------



## AppA (26. Februar 2009)

*Tausch: Power Pro grün gegen gelb?*

Hi!

Heute sind bei mir auch wieder zwei 300 yds Spulen PP 10 lb aus den Staaten (vom allseitsbekannten ebay-Händler, ohne Zoll/Steuern) angekommen. 
Aus Versehen habe ich Dussel die in moosgreen statt hi-vis yellow bestellt, möchte wer tauschen?


Gruß
AppA

P.S.: Antworten bitte hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148886


----------



## ... (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe mir auch eine Powerpro in den USA gekauft. Sie ist auch schon auf den Weg zu mir. Wenn die Schnur bei mir im Breifkasten liegt muss ich keine Zollgebühren mehr nachzahlen oder wie läuft es ab?
Also wird nicht jedes Päckchen überprüft?

Gruß,
...


----------



## MatthiasH (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe nichts bezahlen müssen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Amerikaner geben Ihre Rekordfische nach Leinenklassen an, deswegen werden viele Schnüre niedriger klassifiziert als die eigentliche Tragkraft ist, damit man eben eher zu den Rekorden kommt...

Meist erreicht man mit NoKnot-Verbindern wesentlich höhere Tragkräfte als angegeben!


----------



## angler4711 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin, Moin!


So habe mir auch gestern mal eine geflochtene bestellt,
von besagten Händler.|rolleyes

Da bin ich mal gespannt wann sie eintreffen wird.


----------



## pike1984 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Meine 15lb in rot ist heut nach 8 Tagen angekommen. Macht einen guten Eindruck die Schnur, ist nur noch etwas steif. Die kommt jetz gleich mal auf die Multi...


----------



## mr.pepse (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

eine 150Yd-Spule passt ziemlich genau auf einer 2500er Shimanorolle. Es ist noch platz für ein paar Wicklungen, aber ich denke nicht mehr als 15-20m. Auf der Spule ist ein Vermerk, dass 175m Nylon der Stärke "NO. 2" und 150m der Stärke "NO. 2,5" drauf passen. Powerpro gibt die Stärke mit "NO. 2" für die 10lb-Schnur an. Passen würde es wohl etwas besser zu 2,5, wenn man Shimanos Angabe traut. Nur wie viele mm sind NO. 2,5? :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

2.0...0.235mm
2.5...0.260mm


----------



## singer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

An alle die die 5lb Schnur jetzt auch aufgespult haben. Welche Rolle und wieviele Meter passen drauf?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich dachte Du kannst das so genau ausrechnen?


----------



## singer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich mache das nur für mich und wie ich schon in #206 schrieb ist es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich korrekt. Aber ohne Daten keine Rechnung. Deshalb frage ich hier.


----------



## crazyFish (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> An alle die die 5lb Schnur jetzt auch aufgespult haben. Welche Rolle und wieviele Meter passen drauf?



RedArc 10400, zu den 270m Geflocht noch ordentlich Billig 18er Mono als Unterfütterung. Nach der SeFo Zeit wandert die dann auf die kleiner Barschrolle...

Aber genau Werte habe ich nicht ermittelt.


----------



## MatthiasH (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe ja auch die 5 lb Schnur für meine Barsch und Forellenrute ins Auge gefasst, ist es eher ne 0,10 oder ist sie doch stärker, sonst hätte ich da ne 0,12er Fireline...ja ich kenne die Tabelle.


----------



## mr.pepse (2. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich versuche mal am Mittwoch dran zu denken, nen Stück 5'er und 10' PP in die Uni zu nehmen, meinen Materialkundefuzzi kann mir sicherlich ein präzises Gerät zum Nachmessen in der Pause besorgen! Ich hoffe, ich denke dran, wenn mein Wecker mich um 09.45Uhr aus dem Schlaf foltert :q


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich suche noch ne Schnur zum leichten Pilken mit Pilkern bis ca. 70g Gewicht in 10-20m Tiefe. Ob ich mir dafür die 15er oder 20er bestellen sollte? Die 20er wäre natürlich nen Argument in Sachen Hängerlösung. Aber ist sie vielleicht zu Dick, wenn etwas Strömung ist? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



MatthiasH schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch die 5 lb Schnur für meine Barsch und Forellenrute ins Auge gefasst, ist es eher ne 0,10 oder ist sie doch stärker, sonst hätte ich da ne 0,12er Fireline...ja ich kenne die Tabelle.



Wenn Du mit 0,10 echte mm meinst bist Du enttäuscht, die Schnur ist wesentlich dicker. Wenn Du sie mit einer 0,10er Wiplash vergleichst ist die PP wesentlich dünner...

Mir ist die Schnur zum leichten Fischen auf Barsch mit Hechtgefahr grade recht, aber beim UL-Fischen im Forellenbach noch deutlich zu stark.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal am Mittwoch dran zu denken, nen Stück 5'er und 10' PP in die Uni zu nehmen, meinen Materialkundefuzzi kann mir sicherlich ein präzises Gerät zum Nachmessen in der Pause besorgen! Ich hoffe, ich denke dran, wenn mein Wecker mich um 09.45Uhr aus dem Schlaf foltert :q



Denk dran berührungslos (optisch) zu messen, mit der Schieblehre bekommt man da keine realen Ergebnisse... Wobei da klar wird wie einige Hersteller auf ihre Durchmesserangaben kommen. :m


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Schleien-Stefan du hast doch auch die 5lb. Kannst du nicht sagen wieviel auf welcher Rolle?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Schleien-Stefan du hast doch auch die 5lb. Kannst du nicht sagen wieviel auf welcher Rolle?



Nee, kann ich nicht.

Ich mache einfach immer die Spule komplett voll und nutze den Rest Schnur dann für Montagen oder sonstwas, unterfüttern kommt mir nicht in Frage, es sei denn die 270m-Spule würde nicht ausreichen - aber dann hätte ich die Rollengröße falsch gewählt... :m

Und das gilt bei mir unabhängig von der Schnurstärke... Bei den ganz kleinen Rollen nehme ich keine geflochtene weil die Rolle die entsprechenden Kräfte eh nicht leistet, bei den normalen Rollen kommen ein paar Meter Mono oder doppelseitiges Tape und dann nurnoch Geflecht, das Zittern mit der Futterschnur wenn mann mal einen Großen drillt gebe ich mir bei den Preisen nicht mehr.


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, wenn du wie ich auch mal eine Matchrolle mit geflochtener oder eine Rolle für Barsch z.B. 1000er Shimano befüllen willst, ist der Durchmesser nicht unwichtig. Genügend Schnur ist besser für den Fisch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn ich eine sehr kleine und leichte Rolle zum Barsch- oder Forellenangeln nutze kommt da Mono drauf, weil bei den kleinen  Schnurfassungsvolumen von z.B. 750er Shimanos ja kaum geflochtene draufgehen würde, die Rolle keine ausreichende Bremskraft für z.B. die 5lbs PP hat und sie für die Angelei auch einfach nicht notwendig ist. Wenn ich mit einer mittelschweren Rute angele, an die eine 5er oder 8er PP passt ist z.B. eine 2000er Daiwa passend, und da geht dann auch ein Großteil der Spule drauf. 

Was will ich an der Matchrute mit geflochtener Schnur? Zumindest die PP über die wir hier sprechen scheint mir da deutlich zu stark, da tun es die ganz kleinen FL-Ausführungen, oder eben doch einfach Mono für meinen Geschmack klar besser.

Angepasst fischen ist wohl besser für den Fisch...


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Man kann und muss mit größeren Fischen rechnen. Und auch gegen Hänger. Ich benutze geflochtene an einer Match/sehr kleinen Rolle wenn ich direkten Köderkontakt haben will und mit wenig Abrieb rechnen kann. 

Zum angepassten fischen kann ich nur schreiben, dass eine 2000er Daiwa eine maximale Bremskraft von 5kg hat und eine optimale von 2,5kg. Die 5lb trägt aber mehr als diese Rollen vertragen oder nicht?


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also ist alles wenn man es genau nimmt alles nicht angepasstes Fischen. Man sucht andere Parameter. Wie z.B. mein Genügend Schnur ist besser für den Fisch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Dashier ist einer der Fische bis zu denen ich meine ML-Spinnausrüstung mit 2000er Daiwa und den leichten PP-Schnüren ansetze. Ich denke was größer ist fällt dann eben nicht mehr ins Beuteschema. Nach so einem Drill mit geflochtener Schnur - wenn Du die Bremskraft der Rolle ausschöpfst - ist die hin. Sie fliegt nicht auseinander (die besseren Rollen zumindest, habe aber auch schon gebrochene Rollenfüße etc gesehen), der Leichtlauf ist aber am A...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=37&pictureid=363

Wieviel Schnur ist denn genügend? Unter 100m komme ich hier nicht hin, wenn ich dazu noch 50m auswerfe bin ich bei ~150m, da habe ich noch keinen Waller einkalkuliert => und deswegen finde ich unterfüttern sinnfrei...


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Tolles Bild#6!! Gegen Unterfüllen spricht ja nichts. Genauso gegen eine kleine Rolle die die Kombi ausgewogen macht, oder? Und da kommt der Durchmesser ins Spiel, damit genügen Schnur drauf ist.


----------



## DRU (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es muss halt einfach zuammen passen. Rute, Rolle und Schnur müssen aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Das wurde doch schon alles erwähnt.

135 Meter Schnur können im Zweifelsfall einfach zu wenig sein.  Du kannst natürlich auch nur 200 Meter aufspulen, aber was machste dann mit den restlichen 75??


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Denk dran berührungslos (optisch) zu messen, mit der Schieblehre bekommt man da keine realen Ergebnisse... Wobei da klar wird wie einige Hersteller auf ihre Durchmesserangaben kommen. :m



Ich erinnere mich, im Januar mal mein Haar mit nem Mikroskop gemessen zu haben. Da wurde das Bild auf einem Fernseher angezeigt und dann konnte man einfach Messen und gemäß einer Tabelle umrechnen. Das werde ich morgen mal machen, wenn ich halt dran denke. Das ist das Problem, wenn man auf dem Campus wohnt. 100m zur Vorlesung - das führt dazu, dass man erst 5min vorher aufsteht und dann die Hälfte vergisst :q



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dashier ist einer der Fische bis zu denen ich meine ML-Spinnausrüstung mit 2000er Daiwa und den leichten PP-Schnüren ansetze.



Hast du das Freundchen mit einer 5er PP ausgdrillt? Dann überlege ich doch stark, auf meine 2500er Shimano für MeFo und Hornis eher die 5er drauf zu packen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das ist top, optische Vermessung ist da einfach das objektivste. Nächste Frage ist dann die Vorspannung, manche Schnüre sind ohne Spannung wesentlich dicker, andere neigen kaum zum Aufplustern... Martin hatte hier mal ne amerikanische Tabelle mit Durchmesserangaben verlinkt, wäre klasse wenn Du das mal verifizieren könntest!

CU Stefan


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Tacklewarehouse Tabelle ist die gleiche wie diese hier. Alles nicht korrekt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Hast du das Freundchen mit einer 5er PP ausgdrillt? Dann überlege ich doch stark, auf meine 2500er Shimano für MeFo und Hornis eher die 5er drauf zu packen.



Das war 8er, eigentlich war ich zum leichten Hechtangeln unterwegs... Inzwischen ist 5er auf der Rolle, daran wird es aber auch nicht scheitern...


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich werde gespannt und locker messen, wobei locker ja spulen-schnurfassungstechnisch interessanter ist. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das klappt.
Wenns klappt, könnten interessierte mir einfach nen Brief mit 20cm PP in anderen Durchmessern schicken, dann könnte man ne brauchbare empirische aufstellen.
Bei Interesse gibts meine Adresse per PM. Aber erstmal morgen mit 10er und 5er testen.


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das kann dir so schon jeder sagen der nur optisch eine 10LB PP mit z.B. einer Mono in 0,2mm vergleicht. Wenn du meiner Rechnung nicht traust. Daiwa gibt für die 3000er größe eine Schnurfassung von 0,25mm - 270m an. Somit kann die 10er keine wie in der Tabelle angegeben 0,15mm sein. Schließlich passt die 10LB voll auf die Spule der 3000er Daiwa. Ansonsten müssten da noch einiges an Meter Fehlen bis diese voll ist.


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Deine Rechnung passt sicher, aber du wirst abhängig von der Spannung, mit der du die Schnur aufspulst, mindestens 10-15% Ungenauigkeit haben. Und wie misst DAIWA? Bis zur Kante? Oder ideal aufgespult mit 1mm Abstand? Mit 100facher Vergrößerung wird das schon genauer festzustellen sein, dauert doch auch bloß 2-3Minuten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Ich werde gespannt und locker messen, wobei locker ja spulen-schnurfassungstechnisch interessanter ist. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das klappt.
> Wenns klappt, könnten interessierte mir einfach nen Brief mit 20cm PP in anderen Durchmessern schicken, dann könnte man ne brauchbare empirische aufstellen.
> Bei Interesse gibts meine Adresse per PM. Aber erstmal morgen mit 10er und 5er testen.



Danke dafür, freue mich schon auf Deine Ergebnnisse!


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

"Rounder, smoother, thinner", steht auf der Packung. Die 5er ist definitiv platt, sieht man schon mit dem bloßen Auge.


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ mr.pepse

Das war auf das Posting von Martin gemünzt.





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Haaaalo.... genau deswegen soll mr. pepse ja auch optisch nachmessen um zu vergleichen


Bin halt nicht so schnell mit dem tippen, war noch am schreiben als deines da aufgetaucht ist. So hat es sich überschritten. Auf dein Messen bin ich auch geil, das kannst du mir aber glauben.


----------



## ... (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin moin,
möchte jemand eine Power Pro 15lb, 270 Yards in Rot gegen eine 10lb Powerpro in Gelb oder Rot tauschen? Habe die Schnur aus den USA, habe sie aber wohl ne Nummer zu Groß gewählt |uhoh:
Einfach per PM bei mir melden...

Gruß,
...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

weiß vieleicht jemand wieviel meter von der 10lb PP auf eine 10200 Red Arc drauf passt?


----------



## MatthiasH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit 0,10 echte mm meinst bist Du enttäuscht, die Schnur ist wesentlich dicker. Wenn Du sie mit einer 0,10er Wiplash vergleichst ist die PP wesentlich dünner...
> 
> Mir ist die Schnur zum leichten Fischen auf Barsch mit Hechtgefahr grade recht, aber beim UL-Fischen im Forellenbach noch deutlich zu stark.



Ich denke ich werde die 5er ordern...Barsch mit Hechtgefahr war das Stichwort.


----------



## MatthiasH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



... schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> möchte jemand eine Power Pro 15lb, 270 Yards in Rot gegen eine 10lb Powerpro in Gelb oder Rot tauschen? Habe die Schnur aus den USA, habe sie aber wohl ne Nummer zu Groß gewählt |uhoh:
> Einfach per PM bei mir melden...
> 
> ...



Du meinst 300 Yards...


----------



## mr.pepse (3. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Auf die 2500er Shimano gehen etwa 140-150m --> hat ne Fassung von 160m 25er.
Deine Arc fasst 100m 28er.

Radius im Quadrat usw... Ergibt ein Verhältnis der angegebenen Volumen Shimano:Arc von 2,5:1,96 = 1:0,784
Also müssten etwa 110-120m drauf passen, vorausgesetzt, dass die Herstellerangaben passen. Rechne mal besser +-20m ;-)


----------



## crazyFish (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Auf die 2500er Shimano gehen etwa 140-150m --> hat ne Fassung von 160m 25er.
> Deine Arc fasst 100m 28er.
> 
> Radius im Quadrat usw... Ergibt ein Verhältnis der angegebenen Volumen Shimano:Arc von 2,5:1,96 = 1:0,784
> Also müssten etwa 110-120m drauf passen, vorausgesetzt, *dass die Herstellerangaben passen*. Rechne mal besser +-20m ;-)



Und der Weihnachtsmann trägt die Ohren vom Osterhasen oO


----------



## mr.pepse (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*




crazyFish schrieb:


> Und der Weihnachtsmann trägt die Ohren vom Osterhasen oO


Ich meinte die Herstellerangaben zur Schnurfassung der Spule. Die Menge der Schnur auf der Shimano hat sich ja im Praxistest ergeben.
 

So, nu aber zum Projekt des Tages:
Ich habe gemessen und das ist raus gekommen:
Jede der Schnüre wurde nach dem ersten Bild um 90° verdreht. Das sieht dann bei 40-facher Vergrößerung folgendermaßen aus:
Die 10er so









und so:








Die 5er so








und so








Deutlich zu sehen ist, dass die 5er platt wie ne Flunder st, während die 10er schon stark in Richtung rund geht.

Anschließend habe ich noch ein Referenzbild aufgenommen. Es handelt sich hier bei um einen Millimeter, der in zwanzigstel Millimeter unterteilt ist.








Anschließend habe ich es auf A4 ausgedruckt, sodass ich bei einer 105-fachen Vergrößerung war. Mit Lineal und Taschenrechner bin ich dann auf folgendes Ergebnis gekommen:

Die 5er ist 0,27mm breit und schwankend zwischen 0,14mm und 0,15mm hoch. Sieht man sie als rechteckig mit durchschnittlich 0,145*0,27mm an, würde ihr spezifisches Volumen in etwa einer 22er Mono gleichkommen (ø"mono"=2wurzel((0,145*0,27mm)/pi)=0,223)

Die 10er ist entlang der einen Kante fast eben und hat dort eine Breite von 0,20mm-0,22mm.
Entlang der anderen Kante beult sie mehr aus und schwankt dort in der Breite zwischen 0,22m und 0,27mm.

So, das wars


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Mr.Pepse
 Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit ,sehr gut geworden.


----------



## mr.pepse (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also die 10er ist ja auch annähernd rund. Ich denke nicht, dass man das viel runder hin bekommt. Ich hab hier gelesen, dass auch die 8er platt sei. Dann scheint erst der 10er das rund machende Flechtverfahren genutzt zu werden.

@toller Hecht:
Ich kann gerne verschiedene Schnüre aufnehmen, aber ausmessen und nachrechnen müsstest du dann selber. Und zwanzig verschiedene Schnüre in acht Durchmessern aufzunehmen - da hab ich auch keine Lust zu  
Aber die eine oder andere Probe kann ich schon machen.


----------



## mr.pepse (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es ist in 2D natürlich schwer zu erkennen. Aber die Beulen der 10er werden wohl durch eine Spiralförmige Einflechtung entstehen. Ich _schätze_, dass die schmalste Seite auf dem einen Bild der breitesten auf dem anderen entspricht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> es ist ja wohl ganz klar, dass die PP einfach nur ziemlich gehypt wird weil man sie so toll und günstig in den usa bestellen kann aber mehr taugen tut se auch nicht. ist nen dickes abschleppseil mit falschen tk-angaben wie alle ami-schnüre.
> 
> mein persönlicher favorit bleibt immer noch die RT Dynacable, dünn und nahezu rund!



Ich bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht von der PP. Selbst die 10lb wirkt wirklich wie ein dickes Abschleppseil und laut ist die Schnur auch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Stren ist für mich absolut top!

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das die PP vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis mir am meisten zusagt. Ich fische hauptsächlich 10 / 15 / 20lbs und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Die 5er ist leider platt, ausserdem halt auch schon keine dünne Schnur. Habe deswegen hier ja schon mehrfach geschrieben das sie zum Barschangeln nicht taugt. Da ist etwa die FL Smoke oder Competition in den ganz dünnen Durchmessern einfach wesentlich feiner.

Die Superbraid, Stroft oder Climax Zander sind auch top, wie auch Dynacable.

Aber preislich ist die PP einfach sehr günstig, und da ich meine Rollen eh jedes Jahr neu bespule macht das schon einen Unterschied - und die PP ist keine schlechte Schnur, auch wenn das der eine oder andere anders sieht. Als Gesamtpaket überzeugt mich die Schnur.


----------



## DRU (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Großes Kino mr.pepse|wavey:

Danke für Deine Mühen und die interesanten Bilder#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@TollerHecht: Die Stroft GTP schon mal getestet? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die sich so zur DC verhält...


----------



## mr.pepse (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 10er PP hat heute bei ihrem Ersteinsatz in der welligen Ostsee überzeugt. Schön weich, angenehm am Finger beim werfen und wurde eigentlich gar nicht von der Strömung gegriffen. Und man hat ne schöne Reserve, wenn der GuFi oder Blinker hängen bleibt - Abschleppseile machen sich bei Blinkerpreisen um 3,50€ nicht übel


----------



## MatthiasH (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi Leute, da fahre ich gestern für nen kleinen Einkauf zu Kaki Moritz und lasse dann selbverständlich meine Notizen zu Hause liegen, ich brauche ja nicht erwähnen, das ich  die Häfte vergessen habe.:-(
Unter anderem die Unterschnur für die 20er PP, hat jemand eine Tipp wo ich an günstige und gute Schnur komme.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Zum Unterfüttern? Nimm das billigste was du kriegen kannst bzw 
einfach alte Schnur. Ist doch eh nur ein Lückenfüller.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,
ich hab gestern ein schönes Schnäpperle gemacht, ne Grauvell Excel. Quasi eine Ryobi Zauber. Sogar gleich lackiert. Ist ne 1000er, die ich an meiner Dropshotrute fischen möchte. Nutze bisher ausschließlich die 10lb Power Pro. Ist die zum Dropshot-Fischen zu gebrauchen oder sollte ich lieber die 8 lb oder gar 5 lb nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin, nachdem mir letztes Mal niemand geantwortet hat, stell ich dieselbe Frage nochmal.

Ich möchte zum Dropshotten die Power Pro bestellen. Nutze zum Spinnen/Gummieren bisher die 10 lb und überlege jetzt, ob ich zum Dropshotten die 5 lb oder die 8 lb bestellen soll?

Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

Fische hierfür gerade die 5lb PP. Meine feine pinkne Fireline,die ich davor gefischt habe, erscheint mir aber fürs DS feiner u somit geeigneter|kopfkrat


----------



## senner (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ich habe gestern paar stahlvofächer in kombination mit der 15 lbs power pro auf tragkraft getestet. leider hat kein einzigster meiner grinner knoten an der powerpro gehalten |bigeyes das ist mir irgendwie noch nie passiert, die knoten scheinen durch zurutschen obwohl sie wirklich optimal lagen. die schnur ist ja ziemlich glatt. welche knoten nehmt ihr? knotenlosverbinder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich fische die PP fast ausschließlich mit NoKnot, da keine Probleme und super Tragkraft!


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

hatte da noch nie Probleme. Beim DS verbinde ich die PP mit dem FC auch immer per doppeltem Grinner.


TL
Matze


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was heißt doppelt gelegt????

Diesen eben u fertig:







Zuerst legt man die beiden Schnurenden parallel zueinander. Dann legt man mit dem einen Ende eine Schlaufe




Anschließend führt man das Ende 4-5 mal durch die Schlaufe.




Die Schnur befeuchten und den Knoten zusammenziehen




Nun nimmt man das andere Schnurende und wiederholt das Ganze auf der anderen Seite.



Jetzt an beiden Schnüren ziehen, so das die Knoten aufeinander zugleiten. Festziehen und die überstehenden Enden abschneiden. 

#h


----------



## perikles (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

servus
ich habe auch mir die pp 8lb((0,10mm weiss) gekauft(ebay)22 euros mit versand,
selbst getestet, gerissen ist sie bei ca 3,8-4 kg, leider ist sie wesentlich dicker wie die firelinecrystal 0,10mm, und ich werde sie zum vertikal, spinnangeln und  schleppen benützen,   schon der erste eindruck ist sehr gut, jetzt bereue ich es sogar nicht die 5 lb gekauft zu haben, weil ich eher ein fan vom weichen feineren fischen bin,
gruss


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@perikles



Solltest du die  gerade mal die 5lb PP zum Hechtschleppen verwenden wollen,so hoffe ich,daß du hiermit nicht schon wieder ne "Endlos-Diskussion",wie schon in anderen Threads auslöst!!


----------



## senner (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ja, an der öse von schnur - wirbel - stahl - ...also quasi den wirbel des stahlvorfaches. normal eben  habe immer doppelt durchs öhr, aber eben bloß 5 schläge. in der powerpro beschreibung steht 7-8..vielleicht liegts daran. auf jeden fall nett anzusehen, wie der knoten sich sauber wieder auflöst |bigeyes werd auf jeden fall noch bissel rumprobieren! liegt dann wohl an meiner "knotenkunst" wenn dass noch niemanden passiert ist. 

benutzt wer knotenlosverbinder zwischen hauptschnur und stahlvorfach?


----------



## scemler (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Welche Stärke würdet ihr eigentlich empfehlen für normales Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander? 20lb?


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,


hierfür nehme ich ne 10lb u fahr super damit!!#6


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ooh....in diesem Fall sorry!!!!!!!#h


----------



## senner (25. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

werd ich probieren #6 dankö


----------



## perikles (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



maesox schrieb:


> @perikles
> 
> 
> 
> Solltest du die gerade mal die 5lb PP zum Hechtschleppen verwenden wollen,so hoffe ich,daß du hiermit nicht schon wieder ne "Endlos-Diskussion",wie schon in anderen Threads auslöst!!


 
na |supergri|rolleyes, die hätte ich nur zum dropshoot und spinnangeln benützt, zum schleppen nehme ich doch die 15er/10er crystal her, die neue 10er pp ist eine guter ersatz, sie fliegt gut und die sichtigkeit im wasser is auch ok, 
mfg


----------



## maesox (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@perikles


Achso...dachte schon.. Hast etwa aufgerüstet,was die Schnurstärke angeht??|bigeyes


----------



## perikles (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



maesox schrieb:


> @perikles
> 
> 
> Achso...dachte schon.. Hast etwa aufgerüstet,was die Schnurstärke angeht??|bigeyes


 
du wirst es nicht glauben, ich habe sogar eine 0,10er wiplasch^^ die o,10 crystal und pp 0,10 sind ideale schnüre zum schleppen/vertikal/spinnangeln/ mit ködern 3,5cm bis 10 cm,
die 0,15er crystal sind für köder ab 12 cm da,
die 0,10er wiplasch is für castaic und stocker system, hätte mir die wip nie gekauft, aber es gab sie mal  werbegeschenk

mfg aus münchen


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe mir auch die Powerpro Yellow 10lb bei Ebay in Amerika bestellt. Nach nun mittlerweile 21 Tagen ist sie immernoch nicht da. Sind solche Versandzeiten denn noch normal?


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi das echt heftig meine war in 7tagen da.Gruß Pitti


----------



## prignitz_angler (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Habe mir auch die Powerpro Yellow 10lb bei Ebay in Amerika bestellt. Nach nun mittlerweile 21 Tagen ist sie immernoch nicht da. Sind solche Versandzeiten denn noch normal?



  kenne ich irgendwo her   kommt schon noch, keine panik    mir ist aufgefallen , das die 8lb schnur irgendwie wabenförmig ist?? immer im abstand von ca. 2mm die schnur dünner dann dicker wird, ist das normal? die schnur ist soweit in ordnung ..


----------



## senner (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> bekommen und darfst dann Dein Paket am nächten Zollpostamt |kopfkrat #t abholen und die Abgaben zahlen. :m
> 
> Gruß
> TOm



seid ihr nicht unter 22 eur geblieben?


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

23 Euronen waren es.


----------



## senner (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

das is natürlich bitter..der dollar stand ja aber auch sehr bescheiden.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Aber der Zollfreibetrag wurde für Kleinsendungen auf 
150 € hochgesetzt. Gilt seit dem 01.12.2008.


----------



## crazyFish (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> 23 Euronen waren es.



23 Euro Warenwert oder mit Versandkosten? Weil die Versandkosten werden bei der Bestimmung der Wertgrenze nicht berücksichtigt.
Hier die offizielle Info des Zolls dazu...

EDIT & Zusatz:


.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Aber die Zollabgabegrenze wurde für Kleinsendungen auf
> 150 € hochgesetzt. Gilt seit dem 01.12.2008.


Die 150Euro gelten nur für den Zollgebühr(Angelgeräte irgendwas um 3,7% oder so) die Einfuhrsteuer von 19% ist ab der Wertgrenze von 22 Euro zu entrichten, steht aber auch alles in dem Link


----------



## senner (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ manu: aber ab 22 eur musst du trotzdem 19 % einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen.


----------



## senner (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> 23 Euro Warenwert oder mit Versandkosten? Weil die Versandkosten werden bei der Bestimmung der Wertgrenze nicht berücksichtigt.
> Hier die offizielle Info des Zolls dazu...



aber wieso dann zollabgaben bei einer 20.99 $ bzw 21.99 $ sendung? #c (musste hier nicht irgendwer bezahlen?!)


----------



## drehteufel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> 23 Euro Warenwert oder mit Versandkosten? Weil die Versandkosten werden bei der Bestimmung der Wertgrenze nicht berücksichtigt.
> Hier die offizielle Info des Zolls dazu...


 
Hattest Du nicht letztens gesagt, dass die Versandkosten bei dem 22 Euro-Betrag wohl mit in die Berechnung eingehen? Kann mich da dunkel erinnern...#h
Ist ja immer wieder ein Thema hier, das eine Zollamt rechnet die Versandkosten mit rein, das andere lässt sie außen vor.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also ich habe 20,99 $ für den erstandenen Artikel bezahlt + 7,50 $ Versandgebühren. Der Warenwert ist damit natürlich unter 22 €. Wenn die Versandkosten aber berücksichtigt werden dann bin ich bei 23,08 € (die ich inkl. Versandkosten überwiesen habe).


----------



## crazyFish (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht letztens gesagt, dass die Versandkosten bei dem 22 Euro-Betrag wohl mit in die Berechnung eingehen? Kann mich da dunkel erinnern...#h
> Ist ja immer wieder ein Thema hier, das eine Zollamt rechnet die Versandkosten mit rein, das andere lässt sie außen vor.



Ich glaube ich weiß welchen Thread du meinst. Meine Auslegung des Zollstextes war und ist:
Ermittlung der Wertgrenze ohne Versandkosten, ist die Wertgrenze überschritten werden die Versandkosten mit verrechnet. Hatte da noch einen zweiten Link zu der Zollseite, wo auf das Besteuern der Versandkosten eingegangen wurde, denn müsste ich aber erst suchen.

21 Euro Ware plus 7 Euro Versand würden folglich nicht besteuert, während bei 23 Euro Ware plus 7 Euro Versand die Abgaben für 30€ zu zahlen sind. 

Im selben Thread wurde aber auch gepostet, dass sich das ganze von Zollamt zu Zollamt unterscheidet, scheint die Beamten wissen es selber nicht genau wie sie es umsetzten sollen/müssen.


----------



## drehteufel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weiß welchen Thread du meinst. Meine Auslegung des Zollstextes war und ist:
> Ermittlung der Wertgrenze ohne Versandkosten, ist die Wertgrenze überschritten werden die Versandkosten mit verrechnet. Hatte da noch einen zweiten Link zu der Zollseite, wo auf das Besteuern der Versandkosten eingegangen wurde, denn müsste ich aber erst suchen.
> 
> 21 Euro Ware plus 7 Euro Versand würden folglich nicht besteuert, während bei 23 Euro Ware plus 7 Euro Versand die Abgaben für 30€ zu zahlen sind.
> ...


 
Ahh, okay, danke für die Klarstellung. 
Der Zoll scheint es mal so, mal so auszulegen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi bei mir waren es genau 23,28  euro mit Versand und ich hatte 0 PB.Gruß Pitti


----------



## melis (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nochmal für alle bei Angelgeräten aus den USA:

bis 22€ Warenwert kein Zoll und keine Steuer.
Bis 150€ Warenwert, kein Zoll aber dafür Steuer 19%.
Über 150€ Warenwert Zolll 3,7% und 19% Steuer auf Warenwert und Versandkosten.

Ein Irrglaube ist das der Zoll das mal so mal so regelt. Gründe dafür können sein, gekauft wurde bevor diese neue Regelung in kraft getreten ist, am 01 Dezember 2008. Oder die Versandkosten sind nicht extra ausgewiesen auf dem Paket, so gehen diese natürlich in die Bewertung mit ein. Hier kann man aber das ganz einfach nachweisen, durch Vorlage der Rechnung(Ausdruck von ebay).


----------



## Hooked (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



melis schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle bei Angelgeräten aus den USA:
> 
> bis 22€ Warenwert kein Zoll und keine Steuer.
> Bis 150€ Warenwert, kein Zoll aber dafür Steuer 19%.
> ...



So is et!


----------



## crazyFish (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



melis schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Irrglaube ist das der Zoll das mal so mal so regelt. Gründe dafür können sein, gekauft wurde bevor diese neue Regelung in kraft getreten ist, am 01 Dezember 2008. Oder die Versandkosten sind nicht extra ausgewiesen auf dem Paket, so gehen diese natürlich in die Bewertung mit ein. Hier kann man aber das ganz einfach nachweisen, durch Vorlage der Rechnung(Ausdruck von ebay).



Die Angesprochenen Unterschiede von Zollamt zu Zollamt beziehen sich darauf, ob auch auf die Versandgebühren Abgaben zu entrichten sind oder nicht. 
Und wieso dass ein Irrglaube sein soll weiß ich nicht . Aussagen der Bordies dazu können alle in den entsprechenden Threads nachgelesen werden, um die Feststellung der Wertgrenze geht es dabei ja nicht.


----------



## melis (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Leute müsstest du mal fragen ob die Versandkosten extra ausgewiesen waren, wann das ganze war und wie hoch der Wert war. 
Die Wertgrenze entscheidet ob auf die Versandkosten Abgaben zu zahlen sind oder nicht. 

Deshalb geht es auch immer um die Wertgrenze.


----------



## drehteufel (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



melis schrieb:


> Ein Irrglaube ist das der Zoll das mal so mal so regelt. Gründe dafür können sein, gekauft wurde bevor diese neue Regelung in kraft getreten ist, am 01 Dezember 2008. Oder die Versandkosten sind nicht extra ausgewiesen auf dem Paket, so gehen diese natürlich in die Bewertung mit ein. Hier kann man aber das ganz einfach nachweisen, durch Vorlage der Rechnung(Ausdruck von ebay).


 
Das ist eben kein Irrglaube! 
Es gibt Zollämter, die rechnen in den Warenwert die Versandkosten mit rein, auch Versandkosten, die extra ausgewiesen wurden. Wie Crazy schon sagte, gibt es dazu genug Beiträge von Boardies. Ich wüsste nicht, warum die uns einen vom Pferd erzählen sollten...#c

PS: Und natürlich war das nach dem 1.12.08.


----------



## melis (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So konkret habe ich das hier noch nirgends gelesen.


----------



## drehteufel (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich schon, das war ein heißes Diskussionsthema, weiß allerdings nicht mehr genau, in welchen Threads. Vielleicht kann Crazy noch einen Tipp geben, wo das war...
Einige Berliner User meinten aber, dass die bisher immer auf Warenwert+Versandkosten ihre Abgaben zu entrichten hatten bzw. diese zur Feststellung der Wertgrenze herangezogen wurden.


----------



## crazyFish (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich glaube der angesprochene Thread ist dieser hier: *Bass Pro Shop-Versandkosten?*
Gibt zu dem Thema aber noch mehr in den Untiefen des Boards....


----------



## melis (27. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe mir den kompletten Thread angetan und da steht nur bei #51 konkret etwas dazu.

Was ich noch nachtragen muss ist, dass die Versandkosten mitberechnet werden wenn es sich *nicht* um eine Kleinsendung handelt. 
Damit ist das mal so mal so erklärt!!


----------



## Alex.k (31. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo, habe bei Ebay.com eine Schnur gekauft über Paypal. Bekomme immer die gleiche Meldung wenn ich bezahlen will. Ich habe schon bestimmt 50 mal über Paypal eingekauft aber sowas noch nicht als Fehlermeldung bekommen. 



> Die letzte Aktion konnte leider nicht abgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Wenn Sie einen Einkauf tätigen oder eine Zahlung senden wollten, prüfen Sie in ca. 30 Minuten Ihr PayPal-Konto und Ihren E-Mail-Posteingang auf Erhalt einer Transaktionsbestätigung.
> 
> ...



Was mache ich jetzt? Ich habe ganz normal als Zahlungsmittel PayPal gewählt und wenn ich auf weiter gehe, kommt danach der kack.
Muss der Käufer es freischalten?

Danke für die Antworten.

Das Problem hat sich gelöst!


----------



## biX (31. März 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo!
Muss ich eine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 bei Power Pro 15 lb. unterfüttern oder kommt das so hin?
Mit Dank im voraus!


----------



## biX (1. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 300 yards 10 LB PP + ein paar wenige Meter Mono drunter machen bereits die Spule voll. Ein wenig unterfüttern oder Klebeband solltest du allerdings trotzdem unter die PP machen, da diese sonst rutscht ...
> 
> 
> #h


 
Danke!
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man bei 15 lb. überhaupt nicht unterfüttern muss.

Das mit dem Rutschen ist eine Frage des richtigen Knotens. Zweimal um den Spulenkern und dann mit einem leicht abgewandelten Webleinsteg verknotet, da bewegt sich nichts mehr ...


----------



## Kark (1. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich Salzwasserbeständigkeit der PowerPro? Sie wird in Schweden in den Schären eingesetzt und soll das auch selbstverständlich unbeschadet überstehen da sie noch neu und ungefischt ist.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Keine Probleme, kannste bedenkenlos fischen.


----------



## melis (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

biX
Auch ich verwende niemals Mono unter der geflochtenen. Ist auch garnicht noetig wenn man es richtig macht. Ich kann so auch nicht genau sagen wie ich das mache. Ist eine Schlaufe die ich dann ganz bestimmt um den Kern wickle. Ein Durchrutschen gibt es nicht, nicht einmal wenn nur noch 5meter Schnur auf der Rolle sind.


----------



## biX (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



melis schrieb:


> biX
> Auch ich verwende niemals Mono unter der geflochtenen. Ist auch garnicht noetig wenn man es richtig macht. Ich kann so auch nicht genau sagen wie ich das mache. Ist eine Schlaufe die ich dann ganz bestimmt um den Kern wickle. Ein Durchrutschen gibt es nicht, nicht einmal wenn nur noch 5meter Schnur auf der Rolle sind.


 
Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Durchdrehen und hatte [Angebermodus an] bestimmt schon große Fische dran [/Angebermodus aus] 
Wie soll ich das jetzt beschreiben ...
Ich mache eine große, sich selbst (schwer) zuziehende Schlaufe (mit einem seil wäre die fest, bei Angelschnur rutscht der Knoten) mit einem abgewandelten Webleinsteg, fasse oben und unten die Schlaufe, drehe eine Seite nach hinten, so dass eine 8 entsteht, klappe den oberen Kreis über den unteren, packe den "doppelten" Kreis auf die Rolle und ziehe zu. Da bewegt sich eigentlich nicht mehr. Wenn die ersten Klänge Kreuzwicklung drüber sind erst recht nicht ...


----------



## melis (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So ziemlich genauso mache ich das auch. Gute Erklaerung biX!

@Spezi, nicht aufgeben man! (Kahn:"weiter, immer weiter").


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



biX schrieb:


> [Angebermodus an] bestimmt schon große Fische dran [/Angebermodus aus]



[Spaß an]Dann musst Du wohl noch größere Fische dranbekommen, dann klappt das auch mit dem Durchrutschen...[Spaß aus]

Ich habe es bei einigen schon gesehen das die Schnur ohne Unterfütterung oder ähnliches rutsch (meist dann bei wirklich kräftigen Fischen), mir ist es selber noch nicht passiert (auch nicht bei sehr großen Fischen). Aber ich mache eine Lage Klebeband drunter, da hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Sicherer ist es allemal, und kosten tut es auch nix. Ohne Unterfütterung kann man die geflochtene schon auf dem Spulenkern bewegen.


----------



## Hooked (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

..oder man holt sich ne Arc...#v :vik:


----------



## TRANSformator (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Richtig, da kannste die Schnur an der Spule festknoten. Und trotzdem unterfüttere ich auch bei den Arcs, weil für meine Bedürfnisse sonst zuviel Geflochtene drauf geht. Mono ist billiger, also pack ich die drunter.


Gruß


----------



## Hooked (2. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ach, ich meine da passen 300Yds. so ziemlich genau drauf. 
Was soll man mit dem kleinen Rest?
Kommt aber auch gewaltig auf den Durchmesser und die Schnur selbst an.
Bei Stroft kann man sichs zweimal überlegen, sonst wirds bei geringen Durchmessern schnell teuer. 
Bei anderen Rollen unterfüttere ich auch. Wie auch immer, Mono oder Klebeband.

Ist aber mal wieder OT und war gerade auch eigentlich nur ein Scherz.


----------



## Alex.k (5. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe mir in Rot eine Schnur gekauft in USA. Für die neue Saison. Soll dann nächste Wochen kommen.

Firma: PowerPro Phantom Red
Tragkraft: 15lb 
Länge: 300Yards
Kostenpunkt: 20EU (Mit Versand)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Super!

Vermutlich bei der Quelle die hier im Thread ca. 24 mal verlinkt ist?


----------



## grillking (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Da ich mir auf meine Spinnrolle auch nun endlich mal eine Power Pro ziehen will, hab ich noch ne kleine Frage. Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht, Barsch (ob sich Große an den Köder verirren kann ich noch nicht vorhersehen). Nun hab ich keine Erfahrung mit geflochtener Schnur. Deswegen wollt ich mal wissen welche Farbe man nehmen soll und ob 8lb reicht oder man gleich 15lb nehmen soll.
Danke


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi also ich hab ne 5lb zum Barsch und Forellenangeln,und 15lb für Hecht und Zander.Also es kommt auch drauf an wie Hängerträchtig dein Gewässer.Wenn es nicht so Hängerträchtig ist würd glaub ich auch ne 8lb reichen.Aber warte am besten noch ein paar Antworten ab:mGruß Pitti


----------



## Alex.k (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe auch 15lb für Hecht und Zander. Habe mir jetzt mal für die neu Saison die PowerPro bestellt in rot. Genial wie dünn das ist. Barsch und Forelle würde ich 5-8lb nehmen.
Habe in USA bestellt, am Dientag bestellt und am nächsten Dienstag war es bei mir zu Hause. Werde jetzt immer meine Schnur aus USA beziehen.


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

und ich warte noch auf meine power pro in 5lb in rot, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi jop hab sie auch aus den USA in rot hab glaub ich für 300m 22,70 euro bezahlt.Werd jetzt auch nur noch da bestellen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## scemler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wie lange dauert es ca. bis die Schnur aus den USA da ist im Durchschnitt?

Wenn ich heute bestelle, könnte die Schnur dann bis 1. Mai da sein?


----------



## senner (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

locker, bei mir hat es 5 tage gedauert! (sonntag abend bestellt, freitag mittag da)


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi bei mir wars glaub ich ne woche also die dürfte dann locker bei dir dann da sein.Gruß Pitti


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei mir ist sie gar nicht gekommen. #c

Hab das Geld aber anstandslos vom Verkäufer wiederbekommen. :m


----------



## scemler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Man muss per Keditkarte zahlen, oder?


----------



## Alex.k (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich zahle immer über PayPal.


----------



## crazyFish (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



scemler schrieb:


> Man muss per Keditkarte zahlen, oder?



Nee kannst du mit PayPal machen.

Zur Versanddauer, ja der Normalfall ist ca 1 Woche. Sollte sich der Zoll das Päckchen aber greifen, kann es sein dass es einige Wochen dort im Regal rumliegt.


----------



## scemler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Glaubt ihr, dass die rote PP in einem durchschnittlichen See / Elbe evtl. Scheuchwirkung haben könnte?


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ist doch eh egal ob rot oder grün oder gelb?? man sollte der werbung nicht sooo viel vertrauen schenken  bestell die und teste selber


----------



## Chief Justice (12. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi Jungs,

hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. der Power Pro Schnüre. Also momentan hab ich 3 Ruten.

1. Spinnrute WG 5-20 gr. zum leichten Spinnfischen (Barsche, etc.)
2. Spinnrute WG 20-50 gr. mittleres Spinnfischen, Forellenangeln und leichte Grundangelei.
3. "Allroundrute" WG 40-80 gr. zum schwereren Grundfischen (Karpfen, Wels) und Posenangeln auf Hecht etc. (Spinnfischen möchte ich damit eigentlich nicht).

Ich will mir jetzt in USA geflochtene Schnüre für meine 3 Ruten bestellen. Welche Schnurstärke würdet ihr mir jeweils empfehlen? Ich hatte für die Spinnruten an gelbe Schnur und für die Grundrute an rote gedacht... Was muss ich beachten, dass ich trotz 3 bestellten Spulen Schnur nicht verzollen muss? Mach ich am besten 3 separate Bestellungen, oder?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Gruß
Tobi.


----------



## prignitz_angler (12. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

3 separate bestellungen ..zu 1...die 5lbs schnur 2.8lbs 3.10 lbs kann auch gerne berichtigt werden


----------



## Chief Justice (12. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hey,

zunächst mal Danke für die Antwort.

Alles in allem hört sich das relativ "fein" an... Also bezogen auf die Schnurdicke. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Grüße und weiterhin schöne Ostern an alle!


----------



## senner (12. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hmh, bei der 3. grundrute würden es auch 15 LBS oder sogar 20 LBS machen, wenn du auf karpfen + wels gehst..10 empfinde ich da als recht wenig.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Karpfen und Wels wären für mich 2 getrennte Sachen: Karpfen reichen Dir 10lbs, 15lbs wenn Du viele Hindernisse etc hast, auf Wels würde ich eher mit 30lbs oder größer starten...


----------



## Chief Justice (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi Jungens,

danke für die Antworten. Also genau das war auch mein Gefühl... 10 lbs für Wels/Karpfen kam mir auch recht wenig vor. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab da bis jetzt noch net so die Megaahnung von.

Bis jetzt sieht meine Entscheidung so aus:

1. 8lbs
2. 10lbs
3. 15lbs

Oder soll ich bei 1. doch lieber auf 5lbs runtergehen?
Grüße.


----------



## senner (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ja, bei barsch reicht 5 lbs.


----------



## prignitz_angler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

upps habs ja voll übersehen...

@schleien-stefan hat recht..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Willst Du damit an den Neckar?

Mit 15lbs hast Du bei einem halbwegs großen Wels sehr sehr wenig gegenzusetzen... 

Für Karpfen wie schon gesagt reicht das, für Wels halte ich es für zu wenig. Zumindest meine Erfahrung....


----------



## Chief Justice (13. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja, ich will damit an den Neckar. 6er-Abschnitt...

Dazu sollte man noch anmerken, dass ich eigentlich noch vor hab mir irgendwann eine "große" Rute mit WG ca. 90-150 gr. oder so zu besorgen. Da würde ich dann die ganz dicken Seile draufpacken um auf richtig dicke Waller zu gehen. :q


----------



## Chief Justice (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Meinung zu meiner Frage? 

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



> Da würde ich dann die ganz dicken Seile draufpacken um auf richtig dicke Waller zu gehen


Für ne 150 Grmm - Rute reicht Dir ne Schnur mit ca. 15 Kilo Tragkraft, mehr als vielleicht 6 - 7 Kilo Druck kriegste da eh nicht drauf....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Wallerfachmann, höre hier aber von Leuten die sowas regelmässig machen immer eher Schnüre im Bereich >30kg, oft auch >45kg. Das deckt sich auch mit dem was hier im Board so zu lesen ist... Schon klar das die Rute soviel Druck nicht mitmacht, aber es geht ja auch um Abrieb etc...

Deswegen würde ich wie schon gesagt beim Ansitzen sicher mindestens mal die 30lbs nehmen, die trägt real noch ein bisschen mehr, dann denke ich mal kommt das hin. Ist halt immer die Frage für was für einen Fisch man das Tackle auslegt, 1,40 traue ich einer guten Spinnausrüstung auch noch zu, bei 2,30m ist das eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Chief Justice (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ok, was für ne Schnur auf die große Rute kommen soll, muss dann nochmal diskutiert werden wenn ich sie gekauft hab. *grins*

Aber die Schnurauswahl für meine bestehenden Ruten 1. bis 3. ist dann folgendermaßen sinnvoll und ausgewogen gewählt, oder?

1. schwanke noch zwischen 5lbs und 8lbs (ist 5lbs ausreichend??)
2. 10lbs
3. 15lbs

Dazu hat sich bis jetzt leider noch niemand ausführlicher geäußert.

Gruß.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

5lbs:   1. Spinnrute WG 5-20 gr. zum leichten Spinnfischen (Barsche, etc.)
10lbs: 2. Spinnrute WG 20-50 gr. mittleres Spinnfischen, Forellenangeln und leichte Grundangelei.
15lbs: 3. "Allroundrute" WG 40-80 gr. zum schwereren Grundfischen (Karpfen, Kein Wels) und Posenangeln auf Hecht etc.


----------



## freibadwirt (15. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo ich benutze
 zum Barsch , Forellen und Zanderangeln die  5 lbs 
Karpfen , Hecht und Dorschangeln ( Ostsee )die 10 lbs Schnur . Werde im Herbst noch die 20 lbs Schnur in Nordnorwegen testen im Süden reicht die 10er oder 15er locker. Ein bekanter hat seine 10000 Stella mit einer 20er und 30er zum Speddjiggen und Poppern auf den Andamannen bespult bin gespannt ob er damit zufrieden ist . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Chief Justice (16. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Alles klar, danke. Dann werd ich demnächst mal bestellen wie von euch befohlen.

5, 10 und 15lbs. Kann mir jemand konkret nen Shop aus USA empfehlen mit dem er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?

Gruß.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

http://myworld.ebay.de/tulsaseven/

Aber suchen bei ebay.com schadet nicht...


----------



## taxel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

zum spinnen an hängerträchtigen Stellen suche ich die passende PP für ein 12 kg Stahlvorfach. Die 10 und 15 lb habe ich. Die unterscheiden sich kaum und passen zu 9 kg Vorfächern. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 20 bzw. 30 lb?

Auf einer anderen Rolle fische ich die 14er Climax Zander Special 11 kg. So was hätte ich gern von PP.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht. Weiß keiner ob die 20 oder 30 lb eher 12 kg trägt???

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Gestern habe ich ein neues 30lbs-Titanvorfach mit der 20lbs PP mittig durchgerissen und dadurch einen Jerk verloren... Das ganze unter konstantem Zug, leider ist der Haken nicht aufgebogen. Wie viel Zug da jetzt wirklich auf der Leine war kann ich nicht sagen, aber bisher hatte sich dieser Hänger noch nie bewegt, dieses mal konnte ich ihn ein gutes Stück ranziehen, das war ein kompletter Baum! 

Die 30er kenne ich nicht, aber ich würde die 20lbs-Version nehmen.


----------



## taxel (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke Stefan. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich ein neues 30lbs-Titanvorfach mit der 20lbs PP mittig durchgerissen und dadurch einen Jerk verloren... Das ganze unter konstantem Zug, leider ist der Haken nicht aufgebogen. Wie viel Zug da jetzt wirklich auf der Leine war kann ich nicht sagen, *aber bisher hatte sich dieser Hänger noch nie bewegt, dieses mal konnte ich ihn ein gutes Stück ranziehen*, das war ein kompletter Baum!
> 
> Die 30er kenne ich nicht, aber ich würde die 20lbs-Version nehmen.



Das ist doch mal Einsatz! |bigeyes #6 Wie sich das anhört, würde es sich lohnen, den Hänger zu bergen. Oder mal tauchen zu gehen ... 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kannst Du gerne am Sonntag machen, die Köder darfst Du natürlich gerne behalten, den Baum zeige ich Dir auch - nur die Kamera und die Bilder, die bleiben bei mir damit wir was fürs Board haben... :m

Aber ohne Spaß: Da hängt einiges dran... :c


----------



## scemler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kannst Du gerne am Sonntag machen, die Köder darfst Du natürlich gerne behalten, den Baum zeige ich Dir auch - nur die Kamera und die Bilder, die bleiben bei mir damit wir was fürs Board haben... :m
> 
> Aber ohne Spaß: Da hängt einiges dran... :c



Ist das sehr tief dort?

Im Ernst: Ich würde mich da mal mit Badehose und Chlorbrille + Flossen, falls vorhanden, auf den Weg machen.

So ein Jerk kostet doch an die 20€+...

Scheiß auf das kalte Wasser.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wohl so um 1,50 - 2,00 Meter...

Jo, 20€ passt schon so etwa, aber dafür schwimmengehen? Wenn dann eher mal mit dem Anker oder so bergen...


----------



## heinzrch (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jungs, kurze Frage zur Amiland-Bestellung: wenn ich mehrere 270 yards Spulen brauche, muß ich die dann jeweils einzeln bestellen, um unter 22€ zu bleiben, oder geht auch eine Bestellung mit 2-3 Spulen noch ohne Zusatzkosten (Zoll, Steuer etc.) ?
Wie sähe es bei ner Großspule (1500 yards) aus ? - bei ebay kosten die so 75 Dollar + 25 Dollar Versandkosten....


----------



## scemler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Musst wohl einzeln bestellen, wenn du am Zoll vorbei willst.

Meine 300Yrd. 10Lb-PP in Moosgrün ist vorhin auch angekommen. Eine Woche Lieferzeit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Rechtlich musst Du mehrere Bestellungen machen.

Praktisch hatte ich bei 2 Spulen nie Probleme, da muss man selber nachverzollen!


----------



## Chief Justice (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi,

ich bins nochmal. Hab nochmal ne Frage wegen Bestellung in Amerika. Hatte kurz E-Mail-Kontakt mit dem Ebay-Händler. Ich will ja drei Spulen bestellen (5, 10, 15 lbs). Ich hab ihn gefragt ob wir am besten 3 einzelne Bestellungen machen um Zoll und Steuern zu sparen oder wie er es normalerweise bei sowas handhabt. Er hat gemeint er möchte alle 3 Rollen zusammen schicken und irgend einen Vermerk drauf machen, dass ich nicht mehr viel Steuern zahlen muss. Er hat gemeint ich würde dann bei den Versandkosten sparen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage welche Variante is billiger? Kennt sich da einer GENAU aus? Danke schonmal.

Viele Grüße
Tobi.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei 3 Spulen überschreitest Du die Freigrenze und es wird Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig. Daran ändern auch Kennzeichnungen als Geschenk etc. nichts.

Bei Einzelversand hast Du mehr Frachtkosten, aber sparst die 19%

Jetzt musst Du rechnen was billiger kommt. => Einzelversand

Alles ausgehend von korrekter Verzollung, die wir natürlich voraussetzen.


----------



## flasha (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bins nochmal. Hab nochmal ne Frage wegen Bestellung in Amerika. Hatte kurz E-Mail-Kontakt mit dem Ebay-Händler. Ich will ja drei Spulen bestellen (5, 10, 15 lbs). Ich hab ihn gefragt ob wir am besten 3 einzelne Bestellungen machen um Zoll und Steuern zu sparen oder wie er es normalerweise bei sowas handhabt. Er hat gemeint er möchte alle 3 Rollen zusammen schicken und irgend einen Vermerk drauf machen, dass ich nicht mehr viel Steuern zahlen muss. Er hat gemeint ich würde dann bei den Versandkosten sparen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage welche Variante is billiger? Kennt sich da einer GENAU aus? Danke schonmal.
> 
> ...



"TOP SECRET" 

Bestell einzeln und du hast keine Probleme!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



> Wer diese "anderen" sind überlasse ich jetzt mal eurer Fantasie


Kann ich Dir sagen:
Internetermittlungsgruppe vom Zoll.
Hatten wir schon..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Alles ausgehend von korrekter Verzollung, die wir natürlich voraussetzen.



Deswegen gehen wir ja hiervon aus...

Das "Geschenk" nimmt einem doch eh keiner ab, wenn auf 80% aller Päckchen das selbe draufsteht... Das schlimme ist das gerade Japaner das ja sogar draufschreiben wenn man sie explizit bittet es nicht zu tun. #d


----------



## Chief Justice (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Genau weil ich später eben keinen Ärger haben will und trotzdem ein Sparfuchs bin, schreib ich ja hier meine Frage rein. Ich will ja keine Anleitung zum Steuerhinterziehen, sondern die Frage ist, ist es rein rechtlich gesehen legal 3 gesonderte Bestellungen zu machen, damit man unter der Freigrenze bleibt? #h

Gruß.


----------



## crazyFish (21. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Chief Justice
Wenn du drei Einzelbestellungen haben willst und keinen Zeitdruck hast, Spule 1 bestellen warten bis die Versandbestätigung kommt, dann Spule 2 usw...

Irgendwo auf der Zollseite habe ich auch mal gelesen, dass Bestellungen nur als getrennt gewertet werden, wenn sie an unterschiedlichen Tagen getätigt werden. D.h. wenn du an einem Tag zwei Pakete beim selben Anbieter bestellst und der Zoll bekommt beide gleichzeitig und erkennt den Zusammenhang, wird es wohl als eine Bestellung verrechnet. 

Genauen Wortlaut und Quelle habe ich gerade nicht im Hinterkopf, da müsste nochma nachgeforscht werden.


----------



## scemler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



biX schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Muss ich eine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 bei Power Pro 15 lb. unterfüttern oder kommt das so hin?
> Mit Dank im voraus!



Ich muss jetzt auch nochmalk nachfragen.

Ich hab auch die Daiwa Inf. Q 3000 Zaion und 300Yrds. 10lb. PP.

Wieviel muss ich denn da unterfüttern an Mono?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wofür muss man das so genau wissen?

geht auch viel leichter 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2299537&postcount=7


----------



## bobbl (25. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Andere Sache!
Ich will mir bei Ebay, genauer gesagt bei dem x-mal geposteten Link, die Power Pro Spectra Braid 15 lb bestellen. Als Preis dafür sind hier 15.84 Euro angegeben.
Wie viel Euro werden nun noch an Versand hinzukommen?
Bzw. muss ich dann noch Steuer zahlen?
lg


----------



## Vibrax (25. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

das steht doch bei dem Händler dabei, was Du an Versand zahlst nach Deutschland. Die Freimenge beträgt 22,-€ und auf der Zollseite stehen auch die Umrechnungskurse die angewendet werden. Also einfach selber auszurechnen. 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Steht doch neben dem Artikelpreis (wenn nicht melde dich mal bei Ebay an),
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...4171513QQihZ022QQcategoryZ31706QQcmdZViewItem

Dazu kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Chief Justice (29. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi Jungs,

die erste meiner drei Lieferungen aus den USA ist gestern angekommen. Soweit ist auch alles in Ordnung. Was mich nur wundert: die Schnur, die gestern kam, habe ich zwei Tage nach der ersten Rolle bestellt, diese erste ist aber immer noch nicht da. Ist das normal bzw. kann sowas schon mal vorkommen?

Grüße.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das kann schon mal vorkommen. Je nachdem, wie schnell der Zoll das abwickelt....da kann ein Paket schon wohl mal einer genaueren Prüfung unetrzogen werden,d ann dauert das gleich mal ein paar Tage länger.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Liegt dann wohl bei einem anderen Sachbearbeiter auf dem Stapel, oder wurde eventuell auch die Sendung geöffnet, oder sonstwas => die Wege des Zoll sind unergründlich...


----------



## Chief Justice (29. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann die anderen Pakete so nacheinander eintrudeln... 

Grüße.

*edit*: So, auch die als erstes bestellte Spule ist heute gekommen! Sah so aus als ob der Zoll das Päckchen aufgemacht und die Schnur einmal abgespult hätte. Mich störts echt, dass die sowas dürfen. Jetzt hat man ja gar keine "Neuware" mehr. *grml*


----------



## prignitz_angler (30. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

aber dafür weniger bezahlt  hatte solche probleme nie, schnur abgespuhlt, war bestimmt ein ganz ergeiziger *g*


----------



## BigGamer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> aber dafür weniger bezahlt  hatte solche probleme nie, schnur abgespuhlt, war bestimmt ein ganz ergeiziger *g*


 
Hätten ja Drogen drunter eingewickelt sein können :g:q


----------



## Chief Justice (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ja, da hab ich letztens im fernsehen was drüber gesehen. da war unter einer spule garn ca. 20 gr. koks eingewickelt (8 spulen wurden verschickt *lach*). nur, das sieht man ja dann vorher beim durchleuchten. wenn man nix sieht und ohne verdacht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen warum man da an ner spule rumspulen muss. vielleicht können mir das die hier mit sicherheit mitlesenden zollbeamten mal kurz erörtern... :vik::vik:


----------



## BigGamer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> ja, da hab ich letztens im fernsehen was drüber gesehen. da war unter einer spule garn ca. 20 gr. koks eingewickelt (8 spulen wurden verschickt *lach*).


 
Lol, da mach ich nen Scherz und es ist echt:q

(Das müssten doch dei Spürhunde merken,oder?)


----------



## Jetblack (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das mit dem Abspulen durch den Zoll ist doch bloss ne Vermutung.....

Genauso könntest Du annehmen, dass Dir der Händler auf Deine Spule die gezahlte Anzahl m von einer Grosspule (weil die ist ja noch viel billiger...) draufgespult hat, nachdem er im Laden die ursprünglich aufgewickelte Schnur anderweitig verkauft hat ..und dann nur noch die leer Packung hatte...

Hauptsache Du hast Deine Schnur, oder ?!


----------



## Chief Justice (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Jetblack

Das mit dem Abspulen war keine Vermutung. Das Siegel, das bei Powerpro-Schnüren an der Verpackung ist, war gebrochen. Und im Prinzip hast du recht. Ich hab meine Schnur und gut ist. Wir wollen ja hier nicht zu sehr OT kommen...

Grüße.


----------



## Alex.k (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So ich konnte nun die Schnur testen, hmm das rot ist meiner Meinung noch schlechter als gelb. Aber die Schnur ist top. Das beste was ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## prignitz_angler (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

deswegen habe ich die rote entsorgt...ich bleib bei gelb


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Rot ist aber für die Fische am wenigsten sichtbar.

Es hat eben alles seine Vor-und Nachteile


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich nicht Spezl,habs aber mal wo gelesen und was das Fangen in klaren Gewässern angeht,so topt bisher Rot die Gelbe Leine,was meine Erfahrung angeht.

Ohne Zweifel ist fürs menschliche Auge aber sicher die Gelbe am besten zu sehen.


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

so isses!!#6


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

was hat die 15lb denn ungefähr fürn durchmesser?

danke


----------



## Alex.k (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Geschätzte 14er


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

0,14mm? dachte die wär so extrem dick?

d.h. au meine rolle 0,30/160m wür dich ohne unterfüttern ca 350m brauchen??


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

deswegen frag ich  vllt hat die 15er mal einer gemessen, wenns 0,23-0,27 sind wärs ja ok, will an die 200m min. aufspulen!


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ja wenn die 270 meter passen!? deswegen frag ich doch was die fürn durchmesser hat


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

martin du hast recht, völliger schwachsinn was ich geschrieben hab ^^

0,14 könnt ich noch ein wenig unterfüttern und dann komplett 275m aufspulen, 0,17 wär auch noch in ordnung, wenn ich drüber bin hätte ich weng viel abfall, allerdings könnt ich ja soviel unterfüttern dass ich ca 140m geflecht drauf bekomm und hätte dann 2 spulenfüllungen.


----------



## Chief Justice (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So, ich konnte meine neuen Schnüre heut mal beim Grundangeln testen. Also für mich das beste, was mir bisher auf die Rolle gekommen ist. Extrem gute Wurfeigenschaften, sehr stabil und quasi null Perückenbildung. Echt top... Werde wohl die nächste Zeit jetzt bei der Power Pro bleiben.

Grüße.


----------



## mr.pepse (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ja wenn die 270 meter passen!? deswegen frag ich doch was die fürn durchmesser hat


Guck mal auf Seite 18 in diesem Thread, da sind ein paar nette Bilder.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

so ich hab mir jetzt mal die 10er in gelb bestellt, bin mal gespannt


----------



## melis (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Da sollten um die 40m von 270m übrig bleiben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ach übrigens, hab nen ebay gutschein, 10 % auf alles bis 70€, weiss aber net ob den alle mtglieder bekommen haben!?

also wer net so oft in ebay ist, gilt bis zum 8.5.. ist immerhin nochmal ca. 1,60€


----------



## angler4711 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin, Moin!


Ich habe die Universal 60 Rute von Spro 
mit einer länge von 2,4meter und einen
Wurfgewicht von 30-60 gramm.

Als Rolle habe ich die Aventa 340 von Dega
mit  einer assung von 0,25-180m.


Dafür wollte ich mir eine Power Pro in
gelb bestellen!
Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht welche entweder
die 10, 12 oder die 15er dicke?
Könnt ihr eine empfehlen, die combo
wollte ich dann zum mittleren Spinnfischen
nehmen und für ca. 14cm Gummifische.



#c


----------



## melis (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Maximal die 10er lb, eher 8er


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht welche entwederdie 10, 12 oder die 15er dicke? #c



Du mkeinst die auf dem deutschen Markt, also z.B. 0,15mm oder?

Dann die 0,12er... :m

Bei US-Bestellungen würde ich 10 oder 8lbs nehmen...


----------



## angler4711 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn, dann Bestelle ich eine von drüben!

Entweder die 8er oder die 10er.


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Welchen Vorteilhat die weisse Power Pro gegenüber den anders gefärbten? Habe einen Händler gefunden welcher sehr gute Preise für die 1500yd Spule fährt und dabei noch die Portokosten nach Deutschland in Grenzen hält aber für die weisse Schnur mehr verlangt als die rote bzw. gelbe.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wirkliche Vorteile hat sie keine, je nach Wetter- und Lichtbedingungen ist mal weiß, gelb oder rot vorne bei der Sichtbarkeit.
Weiße Schnur nutze ich wenn ich flach mit Wobblern oder Blinkern auf Hecht und Seeforelle spinne. Basierend auf dem sehr klaren Wasser hier in der Talsperre und der Tatsache, dass Fische ja auch eine weiße Unterseite habe um sich von unten gegenüber dem Himmel zu tarnen. Ob das was bring, wer weiß 
Habe ich aber nur gemacht, da die weiße Schnur den selben Preis hatte wie die anderen Farben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 270m werden wohl nicht ganz reichen um beide Spulen zu füllen, aber man kann die geflochtene ja auch halbieren und den Rest mit Mono unterfüttern. Am einfachsten die gewünschte Menge Geflochtene aufspulen, dann mit Mono auffüllen und danach auf die Ersatzspule umspulen, fertig.

Allerdings frage ich mich warum man für eine Rolle beide Spulen mit der gleichen Schnur bespulen will?


----------



## Wheelinger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DesoxyMo schrieb:


> Meint ihr die 300 Yards schicken für die beiden Spulen?



Nein, siehe Vorposter. Aber wenn Du etwas Geld sparen und nicht 2 Spulen kaufen willst, dann unterfütterst Du mit einer monofilen Schnur.



DesoxyMo schrieb:


> Wie spule ich sie richtig auf. Ich hab das noch nie gemacht.



Die Power Pro kommt mit einem Aufspulsystem (in die Packung integriert) daher. Das klemmst Du Dir beim Aufspulen zwischen die Füße oder die Kniescheiben. Wenn Dir jemand die Spule hält, dann geht es noch leichter. Eine kleine Anleitung ist glaube ich auf der Packung.

Die Monofile knotest Du als erstes auf die Spule und wickelst davon knapp 100m auf. Knoten geht so: 

Quelle: http://www.angeln-alex.de/assets/images/Spulenknoten_1.gif

oder so:

Quelle: http://www.angeln-alex.de/assets/images/spulenknoten_2.gif



			
				http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_knoten.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Schnur auf der Spule befestigen*
> Bevor man die Schnur auf die Rolle spult, muss sie erst einmal sicher an der Rollenachse befestigt werden. Dazu eignet sich der hier abgebildete Knoten, weil er sich unter Spannung zuzieht. 2-3 Knoten am Schnurende verhindern ein Durchrutschen des Knotens.
> Wenn die Spule sehr tief ist, kann man sie mit einigen Lagen Kreppband fest umwickeln, dadurch braucht man weniger Schnur. Den gleichen Zweck erreicht man, wenn man erst einige Wicklungen dicke, alte Schnur auf die Spule wickelt und daran die eigentliche Schnur befestigt.
> Die Schnur muss immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Vorratsspule laufen, sonst gibt es Schnurdrall.
> Ist die Spule gefüllt, dann fixieren viele Angler die Schnurwicklungen mit einem Gummiring. Da aber Gummi Weichmacher enthält, sollte man statt eines Gummis besser ein Stück dünnen Blumendraht oder einen Pfeifenreiniger zum Fixieren der Schnur verwenden.



Quelle: http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_knoten.html

Die beiden Schnüre verbindest Du z. B. so (Knoten 1):
http://www.angeln-alex.de/Knoten.jpg

Quelle: http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_knoten.html

Die Schwierigkeit wird sein, zu wissen, wann die ersten 135 m von der Spule runter sind. Aber wenn Du viel Platz im Garten hast, dann kannste ja die ersten 135 m "auslegen" und dann von der Spule abschneiden 

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß Wheelinger


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings frage ich mich warum man für eine Rolle beide Spulen mit der gleichen Schnur bespulen will?



Bei der Frage schließe ich mich an, wenns nur für eine Rolle sein soll dann lass sie am Stück und verwahre die die E-Spule für eine andere Stärke oder eine Mono. Dann bist du mit deiner Rolle viel flexibler, hast weniger Hemmung auch mal ein paar Meter vor abzuschneiden, denn diese nutzen sich mit der Zeit ab.
Und wenns dann irgendwann Zeit werden sollte kannst du die Geflochtene auch umdrehen und neu unterfüttern, dann ist sie quasi wie neu bespult


----------



## Wheelinger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Einzige Einsatzmöglichkeit ist aus meiner Sicht, 2 Ruten montiert zu lassen und die Rolle unter der Spule dann je nach Einsatz auszutauschen. Aber die Schose mit dem Schnur abschneiden kommt früher oder später zwangsläufig und wenn da auf der halbierten Spule erst mal ein paar mal gekappt wurde, dann kann man den Rest auch bald in die Tonne treten ... oder hat was Nobles zum unterfüttern. :q

Ich würde das auch nicht teilen. Sofern der Bezug in Deutschland geplant ist, dann schau Dich mal in der Bucht bei den amerikanischen Händlern um, da bekommst Du für 40 € 2 x 300 Yards.

Link per PN.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit wird sein, zu wissen, wann die ersten 135 m von der Spule runter sind. Aber wenn Du viel Platz im Garten hast, dann kannste ja die ersten 135 m "auslegen"



Eine Möglichkeit, zweite Tiefenmesser aus dem 
Norwegenbereich für 5-10€, dritte gut geöltes Schätzeisen

Ich habe eh so ein Tiefenmesser und teile die Schnur damit.


----------



## Wheelinger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was ist denn ein Schätzeisen? Dein Auge? 

Wenn man die Spulenstärke der leeren Power Pro Spule kennt, dann könnte man auch durch komplizierte Berechnungen und eine Schieblehre (oder wie schreibt man die) die erforderliche Dicke der Spule plus 135 m berechnen und immer mal wieder kontrollieren. Die ist ja grundsätzlich sehr sauber aufgespult.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jupp


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Wheelinger
Sooo kompiziert ist die Bestimmung der passenden Formel nicht, dass ist schnell gemacht.

Nur bei der Umsetzung in die Praxis bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie dass mit dem genauen Messen der Durchmesser an der Geflochtenen hinkommt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das ist auch überhaupt nicht nötig. 
Wayne interessierte es ob da ein paar Meter mehr oder weniger drauf sind.

Wer es genau haben will klemmt halt sowas dazwischen,
http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p156_TIEFENZAeHLER.html


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das es nötig ist hat ja auch keiner behauptet 

Zum "Glück" habe ich das Problem nicht mit der Schnurteilen. Bei mir kommt die Spule als Ganzes drauf. Da bin ich Fireline geschädigt. Mit der FL Crystal ist es mir einmal passiert, dass die Schnur beim versuch einen Hänger zu lösen nicht vorne sondern in Rutennähe gerissen ist. Da waren dann auf einen Schlag über 40m weg und den Rest konnte ich danach auch entsorgen, da nun zu kurz.
Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass die Schnur irgendwo mal eine Macke weg bekommen hat. Aber von solchen Brüchen irgendwo in der Fireline habe ich nun schon öfters gelesen. Unter dem Aspekt kann dann so eine Sparaktion wie das teilen der Schnur schnell wieder teurer werden


----------



## Wheelinger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bzgl. der Umsetzung sollte das grds. gehen, sofern man versucht die erforderliche Anzahl an Wicklungen von der Spule runter zu errechnen. Noch ne Markierung machen, damit man sieht wenn die Spule einmal gedreht ist und ab geht die Post.

Hmm, mal in meinen veralteten Mathekenntnissen rumwühlen. 

*Umfang = 2*Pi*Radius*

_Radius messen für volle und leere Spule und jeweils in die Formel einsetzen._

*(Umfang leere Spule + Umfang volle Spule)/2 = durchschnittlicher Umfang*

*Gesamtlänge Schnur / durchschnittlicher Umfang = Anzahl Wicklungen*

_Anm.: am Anfang kleine, spätere größere Wicklungen, das gleicht sich aus._

*Umfang volle Spule - Umfang leere Spule = Unterschied Spulenumfang*, _der gleichmäßig über die Anzahl Wicklungen wächst._

*Unterschied Spulenumfang / Anzahl Wicklungen = Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung*

*Halbe Gesamtlänge = (Umfang volle Spule + (Umfang volle Spule - 1*Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung) + (Umfang volle Spule - 2*Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung) + ... + (Umfang volle Spule - n*Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung))

= (n+1)*Umfang volle Spule - (Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung * ((n+1)*(n/2)))*

_Umstellen nach n (da dies die erforderliche Anzahl an Wicklungen von der Spule ist, die von oben abgewickelt werden müssen, um genau die Hälfte zu verwenden):_
*Und da verließen sie ihn ... *#c

Mit den konkret gemessenen Zahlen für Umfang volle Spule und Verlust Spulenumfang pro Wicklung sollte es vielleicht leichter gehen. Vielleicht kann ja einer weiter machen  

So, Späßle zu Ende, da gehe ich lieber Angeln im Forellenpuff!


----------



## Wheelinger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das ist auch überhaupt nicht nötig.
> Wayne interessierte es ob da ein paar Meter mehr oder weniger drauf sind.



Ist ja auch eher philosophisch und aus Spaß an der Freud'. Aber wenn ich mich auf beiden Spulen mit 135 m begnügen muss, dann will ich wenigstens das auf beiden haben. Auf 1 m mehr oder weniger kommt es dann nicht so sehr an. Aber auf 20 m mehr oder weniger. Und auch die zu "Eisenschätzen" ohne weitere Hilfsmittel, sollte recht schwer sein. 

Wenn ich mir zum Aufteilen der Schnur ein Gerät (plus Versand) kaufen muss, dann sollte ich lieber über 2 Spulen Power Pro nachdenken :q


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei geflochtener Schnur kann es zu einem Rutschen des ganzen Schnurpakets auf der Spule kommen, sprich bei großer Last dreht sich dann die ganze Schur auf deiner Spule.
Wenn du ein wenig alte Mono drunter bringst kannst du für mehr Grip sorgen. Manche machen es nicht und sagen sie vertrauen ihren Verbindungsknoten, aber es tut ja nicht weh ein paar Umdrehungen drunter zumachen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn ich jetzt zum Karpfenangeln eine PP verwenden möchte, und diesen in den USA bestelle, wie viel lbs sollte die dann haben ? 
Zu meinem Gewässer, sehr verkrautet mit vielen seerosen aber zb kein totholz etc. 

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
mfG

Patrick


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Maximal die 10lbs-Ausführung würde ich sagen, mehr auf keinen  Fall! Die trägt dann real so um 5,5kg, das ist mehr als die meisten bei uns mit 8-9kg angegebenen Schnüre...

Allerdings solltest Du zum Grundangeln eine Schlagschnur vorschalten, Abrieb (Muscheln etc) vertragen geflochtene Schnüre schlecht.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Weiß einer wie viel Tragkraft dann die 15lbs version aus den USA hat ? 

Und welche der Schnüre hat eine tragkraft von 14 Kg ?
Diese mögl. ? http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439b7e03a0

@ Schleien-Stefan kan ruhig noch etwas gröber sein da ich erst mit dem Karpfenangeln anfange und wahrscheinlich noch nicht so die nötige erfahrung habe.

Ich hofe ihr könnt mir behilflig sein. 

mfG 

Patrick


----------



## tincatinca (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe die Twin Power 2500 FA.
Wer kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, was da an 10 lbs Power Pro drauf geht?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

130 meter müssen drauf passen..


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin Leute,

habe Anfang Dezember ne Spule Power Pro in den USA über die Bucht bei dem bereits bekannten Verkäufer bestellt. habe dort wie viele andere auch schon mehrfach bestellt und war immer hoch zufrieden Lieferung war immer relativ zügig da. Am 8.12. kam dann auch die Bestätigung, dass die Spule verschickt wurde. Leider ist bis heute kein Paket bei mir angekommen, eine Nachricht vom Zoll gab es auch nicht.

Habt ihr sowas schon mal erlebt? Gibts die Möglichkeit einfach mal beim zuständigen Zollamt anzurufen und zu fragen, ob da noch was liegt oder ob da überhaupt was angekommen ist? So könnte man den Weg verfolgen, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass der Verkäufer die Spule auch losgeschickt hat, er war ja sonst auch vertrauenswürdig.

Oder besser direkt an den Verkäufer wenden und den Zoll "vergessen"?

Gruß


----------



## don rhabano (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Frag doch erstmal den Verkäufer . Falls wir den selben meinen (tulsaseven) ,der hat auch gerade Urlaub gemacht. Wenn das nicht hilft frag beim Zollamt (mit allen nötigen Nummern) nach.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich hatte das auch schon das ein Umschlag über 2 Wochen beim Zoll lag. Warum weiss ich nicht, aber über Tracking-ID schön zu sehen. Dazu kann der Verkäufer nix, nach etwas über 3 Wochen war die Sendung dann bei mir...


----------



## Kark (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich die Pakete beim Zoll jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten stauen. Da kann es durchaus auch mal länger dauern. Ich erwarte auch eine Spule PowerPro. Mal sehen ob die dieses Jahr noch hier eintrudelt.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ne Tracking-ID zur Verfolgung hab ich leider nicht. Werde wohl eifnach noch ein paar Tage warten, bis der Weihnachts- und Neujahrstrubel vorbei ist. Wenn dann nichts eintrudelt, kümmer ich mich nochmal drum. Komsich war nur, dass ich zeitgleich mit einigen anderen hier bestellt habe und deren Spulen schon so ziemlich alle geliefert wurden. Mal abwarten.

Gruß


----------



## Albert71 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Mir gehts wie euch. Meine PP wurde am 10.12. verschickt. 
Wie Kark schon sagte, wird das wohl mit der Weihnachtszeit zu tun haben.#c


----------



## trixi-v-h (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn ich eine Einzelspule gekauft habe,nehme immer 1500yd., sind die bisher immer ohne Zoll durchgekommen.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Einzelspule gekauft habe,nehme immer 1500yd., sind die bisher immer ohne Zoll durchgekommen.



Durch den Zoll muss alles. Du meinstm du musstest dafür keine Gebühren bezahlen oder?


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So Leute, eben kam der Postbote, jeden Tag hab ich direkt geschaut, nie war was da. Dann schreib ich hier in den Thread und 10 Minuten später liegts im Briefkasten. Komische Zufälle gibts.

Gruß


----------



## Albert71 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Petri zum Komischen Zufall. :q


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Albert71 schrieb:


> Petri zum Komischen Zufall. :q



Der Postbote ist zufällig auch angelverrückt. Der leist bestimmt mit.


----------



## trixi-v-h (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es war zumindest nichts zu sehen das der Zoll im Paket war.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Meine Spule is bisher auch noch nicht gekommen. Könnte so langsam mal eintrudeln.


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

War gestern bei meinem Lieblingshändler und musste nur staunen das es Leute gibt die noch 15€ für 100m Power Pro ausgeben. #d


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

15€? Geht ja direkt noch. Hier sind bis zu 17€ für die 0,19mm und 21€ für die 0,23mm normal ^^ Ich glaub ich hab schon zwei Jahre keine Schnur mehr in einem Angelgeschäft in Deutschland gekauft.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei uns kosten 100m auch 15 Euro -.-
Naja werde jetzt nach der ersten erfolgreichen Bestellung meine PP wahrscheinlich nurnoch aus den USA beziehen weil es anders einfach zu teuer wird. Wenn man mal bedenkt das man mit dem Geld was man für eine Spulenfüllung in Deutschland ausgibt, zwei Spulenfüllungen in den USA ergattern kann ist das schon erstaunlich das die PP überhaupt noch hier in Deutschland für viel Geld gekauft wird.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Der einzige Shop der in Deutschland noch in Frage kommt ist am-angelsport (1370m für 130€); billiger hab ich sie hier noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der einzige Shop der in Deutschland noch in Frage kommt ist am-angelsport (1370m für 130€); billiger hab ich sie hier noch nirgends gesehen.


 


Schau mal in der Rubrik Verkäufe.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kark (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo zusammen,
heute ist meine 10lb Powerpro auch eingetroffen. Hat ca. 2 Wochen gedauert. Ich habe mir zum ersten mal die gelbe Schnur bestellt. Optisch macht sie, wie nicht anders erwartet, einen super Eindruck.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit der Farbe? Wie schnell und wie intensiv wäscht die Schnur aus?
Am besten sie wäscht gar nicht aus....was ich aber nicht glaube.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## don rhabano (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wäscht kaum aus im Vergleich zu Fireline u.a. Hab sie nun schon 1 Jahr drauf (30lb auf der jerke) und ist immer noch schön gelb. Wie es bei dünneren gelben PPs aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hält schon länger die Farbe...hab die PowerPro  in Gelb und ca 1 Monat in dauer Einsatz bißchen abgenutzt sind die ersten Meter aber sonst hält die Farbe...


----------



## Kark (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das sind doch sehr gute Nachricht. Es ist einfach eine Klasse Schnur zu einem super Preis wenn man sie aus USA bestellt.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## manolo86 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja das stimmt,die Schnur ist zu dem Preis einfach geil. Benutze die seit ca. einem Jahr nur noch und bin echt zufrieden


----------



## Jens84 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Heute ist nun auch meine rote 5lbs 300 yards PP aus den USA eingetroffen.

Bestellt am: 25.12.2009
Preis: 20,54 € inkl. Versand (ergo zollfrei :m)
Wo: eBay.com scissortailsports-tulsaseven

Hat leider durch den lieben Zoll etwas länger gedauert, da die dort tatsächlich mein Päckchen aufgeschlitzt und die Schnur ausgepackt haben. 

Die haben sogar ein paar Meter abgewickelt und wieder aufgespult|kopfkrat

Das Siegel war ab und die Schnur nur locker wieder aufgewickelt#c

Wenns denen Spass macht...

Dann schön mit nem dicken ZOLL-Paketband wieder zugemacht und nen grünen Aufkleber draufgemacht.

Zur Schnur:

Vom rot war ich sehr überrascht. Hatte ich mir leuchtender vorgestellt bin aber ganz glücklich das es nicht so grell ist.

Und sie ist platt wie ne Flunder.

Mal sehen wie sie sich macht. So long

Mfg Jens


----------



## singer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was hier ständig über den Zoll gemeckert wird ist einfach nur nicht wahr!
*Der Zoll hat kein Lager* in welchem die Pakete Tage oder Wochen verbringen. Alles was ankommt muss nach Möglichkeit am selben Tag wieder raus sein. Länger als am nächsten Tag, niemals!!! Das ist Zollbestimmung.

Wer in den USA etwas bestellt mit Sendungsnummer weiß es!


----------



## Jens84 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Was hier ständig über den Zoll gemeckert wird ist einfach nur nicht wahr!
> *Der Zoll hat kein Lager* in welchem die Pakete Tage oder Wochen verbringen. Alles was ankommt muss nach Möglichkeit am selben Tag wieder raus sein. Länger als am nächsten Tag, niemals!!! Das ist Zollbestimmung.
> 
> Wer in den USA etwas bestellt mit Sendungsnummer weiß es!



Nun fühl dich bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten deswegen. 

Wollte hier niemandem was unterstellen und ausserdem hast du ja auch recht.

Kann man hier nachlesen http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html#post7

Bei mir war wohl das böse Weihnachtsgeschäft und der Jahreswechsel schuld. Da kanns auch beim Zoll mal länger dauern. siehe Link

Also alles in Butter #6

MfG Jens


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Zur Schnur:
> [..]
> Und sie ist platt wie ne Flunder.


Das ist bei allen dünneren Geflochtenen Schnüren der Fall; die einzige Ausnahme ist da die TufLine Duracast. Die 6lb ist da auch noch rund (also wirklich rund und nicht nur laut Beschreibung).


----------



## singer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bin nicht auf den Schlips getreten. Mir geht nur gegen den Strich das immer gemeckert wird. Oft ist es aus den falschen Gründen oder gegen den/die falschen Person(en). Bin bestimmt auch manchmal so, nur sagt hier niemand etwas gutes über den Zoll, aber das viele schlechte was gesagt wird ist fast immer nicht wahr.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Was hier ständig über den Zoll gemeckert wird ist einfach nur nicht wahr!
> *Der Zoll hat kein Lager* in welchem die Pakete Tage oder Wochen verbringen. Alles was ankommt muss nach Möglichkeit am selben Tag wieder raus sein. Länger als am nächsten Tag, niemals!!! Das ist Zollbestimmung.
> 
> *Wer in den USA etwas bestellt mit Sendungsnummer weiß es!*



Jop, 2 Wochen in Frankfurt.


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

4hehe Ihr Blunamänner(hehe) hättet mir ruhig mal diesen Thread hier nennen können dann hätte ich mir die meisten Posts Heute/Gestern Abend sparen können....


Ich brauch ja 2 Schnüre,kann ich die jetzt zusammen bestellen oder muss ich wegen Zollgebühr bzw den 19% Einfurgebühr lieber 2x extra Bestellungen machen und so 2x Versand zahlen?

Mir reichen 2  300 Yard Spuhlen 1x 8lbs 1x 10lbs   :z

Muss mal bei unserem Vorstand anrufen und fragen wie es mit Holz/Hindernissen aussieht....je nachdem dann eventuell die 15lbs für Zander/Hecht.


Problem ist mein PayPal Acc....das ist ein RIESEN PROBLEM

Hatte vor Jahren mal einen gemacht und Jahrelang nicht mehr benutzt in der Zwischenzeit mehrmals die Email Adresse gewechselt und naja natürlich weiß man sein PW nicht mehr und kommt auch nicht mehr ran...hätte den PP Acc. vor 4 Wochen schonmal gebraucht,aber das ist ja ein Akt das is nich mehr normal.

Ausweißkopie Bankkarte alles wollen se haben und dann muss ich ca 4-5 Wochen warten bis ich das Okay kriege und mir nen neuen PP Acc. erstellen kann,vorher geht garnichts!

Wenn ich jetzt überlege das ich dann wohl auch noch Pech habe und meine Schnur 3-4 Wochen braucht bis se da ist.....bei mir immer so gewesen das wenns schnell gehen sollte das alles schief geht,siehe Askari Bestellung.....in dem Sauladen bestell ich nichts mehr,1. und letzte mal dort bestellt!!!!!

*********************


Hab zwar hier einige Seiten durchgelesen,aber könnt mir jemand sagen ob ich die Schnur per Bankkto. zahlen könnte und was der Spaß mehr kostet(mein Denglisch is für die Tonne sonst würd ich selber schauen)?

Danke


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nennt sich "Money Transfer" und kostet bei der Postbank ~20€ Gebühren, aber wird nicht von allen Shops akzeptiert (würde ich auch nicht machen, weil es zu unsicher ist). Reaktivere Deine PayPal-Account und bestell dann; wenn Du nicht mehr solange warten kannst/willst, bestell in einem deutschen Shop.


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

boah......dachte da an 5€....das wär ja noch zu verkraften gewesen....aber in dem Fall bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes über als PayPal zu reanimieren.:q

JoPayPal kann man sowieso immerwieder mal brauche nicht nur für Angelzeugs,hätts in letzter Zeit öfters mal gebrauchen können.

Werd ich gleich am Montag abschicken und hoffentlich bis Ende Januar Post bekommen.

gn8


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Was hier ständig über den Zoll gemeckert wird ist einfach nur nicht wahr!
> *Der Zoll hat kein Lager* in welchem die Pakete Tage oder Wochen verbringen. Alles was ankommt muss nach Möglichkeit am selben Tag wieder raus sein. Länger als am nächsten Tag, niemals!!! Das ist Zollbestimmung.
> 
> Wer in den USA etwas bestellt mit Sendungsnummer weiß es!



Komisch, wenn die Sendungsverfolgung mir sagt die Lieferung ist "in Customs" und dann etwa 2 Wochen später das die Sendung an den deutschen Auslieferer übergeben wurde, dann dachte ich immer die wäre in der Zwischenzeit beim Zoll. Aber eventuell liegt die dann auch bei DHL und wird nur nicht eingebucht. Kann ich mir aber weniger vorstellen... :m


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn die Sendungsverfolgung mir sagt die Lieferung ist "in Customs" und dann etwa 2 Wochen später das die Sendung an den deutschen Auslieferer übergeben wurde, dann dachte ich immer die wäre in der Zwischenzeit beim Zoll. Aber eventuell liegt die dann auch bei DHL und wird nur nicht eingebucht. Kann ich mir aber weniger vorstellen... :m




Hab auch schon ein Umschlag etwa 4 Wochen "in Customs" (in Frankfurt) gehabt. Müsste ja eigentlich heißen, dass es im Zollamt irgendwo rumgammelt. Das war aber die einzige Ausnahme die derartig lange "in Custom" blieb.


----------



## singer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn die Sendungsverfolgung mir sagt die Lieferung ist "in Customs" und dann etwa 2 Wochen später das die Sendung an den deutschen Auslieferer übergeben wurde, dann dachte ich immer die wäre in der Zwischenzeit beim Zoll. Aber eventuell liegt die dann auch bei DHL und wird nur nicht eingebucht. Kann ich mir aber weniger vorstellen... :m


Das ist leicht zu erklären. Zum einen sind die Sendugsverfolgungen nicht genau. Datum und Uhrzeit weichen von der Realität ab.
Wenn dort steht, In Customs. Bedeutet das nicht das es der Zoll hier hat, sondern das das Paket auf dem Zollverschlussgelände im Ausgang liegt des heweiligen Logistikers. Das hat nichts mit dem Zoll zu tun, sagt nur die Wahr geht durch den Zoll hier in D. 
Das ist unabhängig ob in der Sendungsverfolgung vorher oder nachher steht: "Transport ins Zielland".

Bis auf Lieferungen die in Quarantäne müssen, soll der Zoll nicht länger als einen Tag benötigen.
Als Beispiel nenne ich die Koffer am Flughafen die vorab geprüft werden auf verbotenen Inhalt. Das ist nicht genauso genau, dauert aber nicht mal 1 Stunden bis der Flieger abhebt. Das System ist das gleiche. Es wird geprüft auf verbotenen Inhalt, passt der Inhalt zur Angabe außen, ist eine Rechnung dabei. Dann wird entschieden.
Schaut euch mal die Mengen an die beim Zoll ankommen. Das müssten Hallen sein wie beim Cargolifter.



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jop, 2 Wochen in Frankfurt.


 Woher weißt du das? Sendungsverfolgung? Warum landen Paket an anderen Zielen wenn die Sendungsverfolgung stimmt? Passiert immer wieder.
Wenn du wissen willst wo sich das Paket befindet musste du z.B. bei DHL anrufen. Diese Auskunft ist deutlich genauer als das System.

Man will immer alles sofort haben, das verstehe ich. Wenn nicht gibt man dem Zoll die Schuld. Dann reagiert man mit Süffisanz wenn jemand erklärt, dass das nicht richtig sein muss.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Sendungsverfolgung? Warum landen Paket an anderen Zielen wenn die Sendungsverfolgung stimmt? Passiert immer wieder.
> Wenn du wissen willst wo sich das Paket befindet musste du z.B. bei DHL anrufen. Diese Auskunft ist deutlich genauer als das System.



Jop, weiß ich aus der Sendungsverfolgung. Wenn dadrin steht, dass das Paket bei jemand anderes abgegeben wurde, weiß ich dass bald die Zoll Karte ankommt und ich dahin fahren darf. Die gute unbekannte Person ist irgendwer vom Zoll, oder was auch immer. 



singer schrieb:


> Man will immer alles sofort haben, das verstehe ich. Wenn nicht gibt man dem Zoll die Schuld. Dann reagiert man mit Süffisanz wenn jemand erklärt, dass das nicht richtig sein muss.



Nun ja, soweit ich das sehe und die Erfahungen mit anderen Teile, kommen verdammt viele unpassende Umstände auf:

O-Ton von "meinem" Zollamt: Es wird erst Verzollt, wenn der zu zahlende Betrag über 5 Euro liegt. 

Von der 22 Euro Grenze hat der Typ nichts gesagt, wie es eigentlich üblich ist.

O-Ton von "meinem" Zollamt: Der Versand wird bei Privatkäufen nicht mit verzollt.

Frag mal einige hier, die zahlen auch immer für den Versand.

Die Frage ob man denn zuviel gezahlte Gebühren zurückbekommt (FedEx verzollt selbst und kassiert an der Haustür, jedoch wird auch der Versand mitverzollt), wurde verneint. Schade, $100 Versand sind im Zoll ja auch nicht gerade günstig. 


Für mich ist das einfach nur ein Haufen von Amt, die teilweise überall es anders handhaben und von überall kommen andere Infos. Solange ich mein Kram kriege ist alles ok. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit ist auch noch drin, wenn man allerdings 5 Wochen auf etwas wartet ist es schon krass, alle anderen bisher getätigten Sendungen (vom gleichen Typen) waren innerhalb 1-2 Wochen da.


----------



## singer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was hat das alles mit der Versandzeit zu tun?#c
Nichts!!! Wovon redest du|kopfkrat?


----------



## Serpent (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

für was sind die beiliegenden weisen klebestreifen gut? :-/


----------



## taxel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die klebst du auf die Spule bevor du die Schnur aufspulst. Dann rutscht die Geflochtene nicht durch. Falls du Mono unterfütterst, ist das nicht nötig.


----------



## StyleWarz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

wo soll die denn hinrutschen? wenn ich 250m schnur auf der spule hab und den anfang mit nem spulenachsenknoten sichere kann das doch nix passieren oder?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



StyleWarz schrieb:


> wo soll die denn hinrutschen? ?


 
Sie kann durchrutschen und dann gibt es tüddel...


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@stylewarz ... Spulenknoten mit Geflochtener ist unzuverlässig!!!!!

im Schlimmsten Fall dreht sich die Spule unter der Schnur und Deine max. Bremsleistung liegt genau in dem Bereich der Reibung des Schnurpakets auf der Spule - egal was Du eingestellt hast.

Mono drunter oder Klebestreifen verwenden - so einfach ist die sichere Lösung


----------



## Fisch-Finder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,
meine PP ist heute angekommen, ich habe 2 mal 300 YDS bestellt, beim aufspulen auf die rolle, sehe ich das sie nach ca. 150 m. gerissen (geteilt) ist. Hatte das schon mal jemand???  Was kann oder soll ich machen???

Gruß David


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Was kann oder soll ich machen???



Verkäufer anschreiben, schildern, Bier aufmachen, abwarten


----------



## Fisch-Finder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Verkäufer anschreiben, schildern, Bier aufmachen, abwarten


 
Hab sie in den USA gekauft, und ehrlich gesagt mein Englisch ist für´n arsch. |rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Hab sie in den USA gekauft, und ehrlich gesagt mein Englisch ist für´n arsch. |rolleyes


 
Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man im Ausland kauft...:q

Frag doch mal bei einem Händler bei Dir in der Nähe (so 10 km Umkreis |rolleyes) was der Dir für Preise bei der Power Pro machen kann....


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kein Problem, wenn Du willst schick mir mal ein paar Daten (Verkäufer, Aktionsnummer, Datum, usw) per PN und ich formuliere Dir einen Text den Du in die Nachricht kopieren kannst.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man im Ausland kauft...:q
> 
> Frag doch mal bei einem Händler bei Dir in der Nähe (so 10 km Umkreis |rolleyes) was der Dir für Preise bei der Power Pro machen kann....


 

Du ich war heute mit der Schnur bei meinem Händler, der wollte die mal sehen ob original oder billig Schrott. Der hat sich die angeschaut und sagte nur, für den preis einfach nur top. Da könnte er nicht mithalten, 12 Euro ist bei ihm die schmerzgrenze (100m).

Gruß David


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine PP ist heute angekommen, ich habe 2 mal 300 YDS bestellt, beim aufspulen auf die rolle, sehe ich das sie nach ca. 150 m. gerissen (geteilt) ist. Hatte das schon mal jemand???  Was kann oder soll ich machen???
> 
> Gruß David




Wofür benutzt du die Schnur? 150meter sollen doch reichen..bei den anderen 120m unterfütterst bißchen mehr...zum Spinnfischen benutze ich ca 120 bis 140m...


----------



## Fisch-Finder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Zum spinnen, ok das geht natürlich auch mit dem unterfüttern. Habe ich nicht drüber nachgedacht. 

Gruß David

*@Torsk_NI*

*Danke für´s angebot!!!*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Du ich war heute mit der Schnur bei meinem Händler,


 

Den Händler meinte ich auch nicht......:q
Hast ne PN...


----------



## Serpent (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ahso danke ! ich wollte aber eh mit mono unterfüttern...


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Hab sie in den USA gekauft, und ehrlich gesagt mein Englisch ist für´n arsch. |rolleyes




Da hilft der Google Übersetzer...von Deutsch in Englisch ist er einigermaßen in Ordnung aber anderstrum verstehst kein Wort...

http://translate.google.de/#

Aber wenns geht las ich mir auch immer nen Text von jemanden schreiben und kopier den rein.

Das ist halt ein Herstellungsfehler,denk wenn du den anschreibst werdet Ihr euch schon einig,weiß nicht wie die das dann handhaben...

In deinem Fall wärs aber garnicht so schlimm, 120m reichen locker fürs leichte und mittlere spinnen.

Ich bestell mir  am 1.2. auch 2 Rollen bei dem Sciossortail
*********************

*Kurze Frage* bei nem Warenwert von 22€ fallen ja keine Einfurgebühren usw,.. an,aber wenn ich ja 2 300Yards Rollen bestelle liege ich ja bei rund 29€ Warenwert.....muss ich trotzdem keine bezahlen bzw verschickt der die in 2 Packeten oder wie lauft das ab?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn Du zwei Rollen gleichzeitig bestellst, wird er sie wahrscheinlich in ein Paket packen. Kannst ihn auch per Mail bitten das er sie einzeln verpackt, aber dann musst Du zweimal Porto zahlen.
Wenn Du für 29€ EU-Zoll incl. MwSt nachzahlen musst, sind das ~6€. Rentiert sich also nur wenn Du weniger als 6€ Versandkosten zahlst.

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso bestellt ihr bei einem eBay-Shop in den Staaten wenn ihr kein englisch könnt?


----------



## Fisch-Finder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn Du zwei Rollen gleichzeitig bestellst, wird er sie wahrscheinlich in ein Paket packen. Kannst ihn auch per Mail bitten das er sie einzeln verpackt, aber dann musst Du zweimal Porto zahlen.
> Wenn Du für 29€ EU-Zoll incl. MwSt nachzahlen musst, sind das ~6€. Rentiert sich also nur wenn Du weniger als 6€ Versandkosten zahlst.
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso bestellt ihr bei einem eBay-Shop in den Staaten wenn ihr kein englisch könnt?


 
Auch nicht böse gemeint, aber hat hier jemand geschrieben dass ich kein Englisch kann??? Ich habe nur gesagt dass meins für´n arsch ist, sprich lesen ok aber schreiben nicht so toll. Nur von meiner Seite mal klargestellt !!!

Gruß David


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso bestellt ihr bei einem eBay-Shop in den Staaten wenn ihr kein englisch könnt?



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Aber andereseits ist wahrscheinlich der "super Preis" ausschlaggebend. Dann ist der Rest  Peanuts. 
Ich glaube ich würde es nicht anders machen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso bestellt ihr bei einem eBay-Shop in den Staaten wenn ihr kein englisch könnt?




Moin,ist jetzt ncht böse gemeint aber wie gehst du eigentlich ab?

Weißt schon wer mich auf die Idee gebracht hat dort zu bestellen......DU!

Außerdem gehts hier garnicht ums Englisch sondern ich wollt einfach wissen(ohne den zu fragen, für was Ihr habt ja alle schon dort bestellt)wie das dann ablauft,nicht mehr und nicht weniger,trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Shez (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kurtz mal mein Senf !

Ich habe die Schnur bereits vor 2 Jahren mal in den Saaten bestellt. Damals sparte man noch mehr als 60% gegenüber deutschen Preisen-
Ich habe damals nach 2 Wochen einen Breif vom Zollamt erhalten das ein Paket für mich eingegangen ist und ich es abholen möchte.(Zollamt halbe Stunde Autofahrt entfernt) Dort angekommen war die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig. Hatte sich trotzdem gelohnt. Doch die Hin und Rückfahrt war natürlich schon nervig.

Derzeit bekommst du die Schnur bei jedem "grösseren"Angelsop für 0,10€/m . Shimano hat einen extrem guten Preis für Deutschland eingeführt, das war bei Spro ganz anders. Wer da nochmehr sparen will sollte villeicht einfach ne schlechte schnur nehmen .

btw
Schirmer im Katalog 2010 0,10/m fast alle stärken

Gruß Shez


----------



## rockWell (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei Ebay gibts tolle Angebote... da kommt meines Wissens kein
deutscher Händler mit...








Also für 20,34€ mit Versand 

mal schauen, wie schnell geliefert wird ;+

(Verkäuferinformationen: scissortailsports-tulsaseven)


----------



## Kark (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja die gelbe habe ich mir auch vorgestern mal wieder gekauft. Je nach Dollarkurs kostet dir gann unter 20€. Der Versand geht relaticv fix meistens innerhalb spät. 10 Tagen im Briefkasten.
Habe noch ein paar leere Ersatzspulen die so nach und nach gefülltt werden. Immer eine in grün und einen in gelb je nach Angelmethode.
Ich kaufe aber immer die 10lbs. Zum Spinnfischen mehr als ausreichend. bei Hängern muss man teilweise schon richtig heftig ziehen bis die reißt. Die 20lbs ist gut zum Jerken.
Wenn meine Stroft irgendwann auf der Jerke ausgedient hat kommt da diesmal auch eine 2olbs Powerpro drauf.

Grüße 

Kark


----------



## Serpent (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

der verkäufer ist absolut zuverlässig und hat wohl gut erfahrung mit sendungen nach ger.  

ich habe persönlich noch nie länger wie 10 tage gewartet  !!


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

habe mir die ersten ~4 Seiten durchgelesen und hab da erfahren, dass man mit paypal bezahlen sollte.
Geht das auch anders? Also per normaler Überweisung oder so.
Tut mir leid wenn die Frage schonmal kam, wollte nur nich den ganzen Fred lesen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

http://derstandard.at/1220459082545...-USA-keine-Ueberweisungen-mehr?_seite=2&sap=2
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/banken/auslandsueberweisungen/rechenbeispiele_aid_21924.html
Geh mal in eine Postbank und frag was ein "money transfer" von Deutschland nach Amerika kostet. Spätestens dann will man das nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hmmm

#q#q dann muss ich mir jemand suchen der Paypal hat ... oder es selbst mal ausprobieren.
Bin Schüler da zählt jeder cent also sollte die Schnur schon aus den USA sein .

Ich weiß nich ob ich die Seite hier reinstellen darf aber ... http://www.screw-paypal.com/international_pages/deutschland.html wenn man das so liest hat man kein Bock mehr mit Paypal zu bezahlen. :-/


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi,

mach dir mal keine Sorgen was PayPal angeht,das ist viel sicherer und vorallem schneller als über ne normale Überweisung(die ins Amiland glaub über 20€ kostet,lool)!

Das erstellen eines Acc. geht keine 5 Minuten,musst nur 2 Tage warten bis dir PayPal ein paar Cent Beträge auf dein normales Bankkto schickt wo ein Code dabei steht diesen gibst dann bei PayPal ein und dein Kto ist aktiviert.

Ich werd am 1.2. auch bei deim Scissortail.... 2 300 Yards Schnüre bestellen,ich hoffe die Schnüre sind bis spätestens zum 28.2. im Briefkasten,wie ich mich wieder kenne wird genau mein Päckchen aufgemacht und liegt dann 2 Wochen irgendwo rum,ist ja nix neues bei mir...


Sowieso wenn die Ami Shops Abzocker wären würdest du das hier schon längst mitbekommen haben,da in 2 Jahren kein einziger Vorfall hier gemeldet wurde sollts auch bei dir klappen!


----------



## trixi-v-h (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das ist so nicht unbedingt richtig.
1. wurde bei meinen Schnurbestellungen,und ich nehme stets 1500yd Spulen, noch keine Abgabe fällig.Einmal waren es 2 Grossspulen in einem Paket.
2. trotz des derzeitigen €/$ Kurs sind die Preise,selbst wenn die Märchensteuer dazu käme,deutlich besser als wenn man in Deutschland kauft.


----------



## taxel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht unbedingt richtig.
> 1. wurde bei meinen Schnurbestellungen,und ich nehme stets 1500yd Spulen, noch keine Abgabe fällig.Einmal waren es 2 Grossspulen in einem Paket.



Falsch. Selbst wenn die Ware durch die Maschen des Zoll gerutscht ist, bist du zur Zahlung der Steuer verpflichtet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> 1. wurde bei meinen Schnurbestellungen,und ich nehme stets 1500yd Spulen, noch keine Abgabe fällig.Einmal waren es 2 Grossspulen in einem Paket.



Du hast sie vielleicht nicht bezahlt, rein rechtlich fällig waren sie aber schon.

Tante Edith: Zu langsam...


----------



## trixi-v-h (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe ich ein Glück das dies vor knapp 4 Jahren war.


----------



## weserwaller (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler kosten 100m PP 9,90€ - wenn die 20% drauf kommen, ist es fast unsinnig in USA zu ordern....



Dafür bekommst du Sie auch in Deutschland in allen Stärken, sogar bei einem großen Onlinehändler.


----------



## Serpent (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> wenn man das so liest hat man kein Bock mehr mit Paypal zu bezahlen. :-/


 
also ich war vorm auslandskauf auch misstrauisch was paypal etc angeht, aber seit ich mir die mühe gemacht habe das mal einzurichten zahl ich eigentlich fast nur damit sofern es möglich ist... grade bei ebay sehr bequem ^^ also nur mut :m


----------



## Slipknot1 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was ist denn damit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Power-Pro-rot-0-13-mm_W0QQitemZ400097618463QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre?hash=item5d27ad2a1f


ist das nicht ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nein. Die 13€ sind der Preis für 100m.


----------



## Anglerjugend (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn damit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Power-Pro-r...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre?hash=item5d27ad2a1f
> 
> ...


 
Und man muss einen Posten von 100 Schnurrollen nehmen wenn man den Artikel ersteigert.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Und man muss einen Posten von 100 Schnurrollen nehmen wenn man den Artikel ersteigert.


 
:q:q Neeeee, 100m sind gemeint....
Da hast Du was falsch verstanden.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn damit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Power-Pro-r...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre?hash=item5d27ad2a1f
> 
> ...


 
Eindeutig *Nein !*


----------



## Che_Simpson (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

wir haben da ein Frage. Sollte sie schon beantwortet sein, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen. Aber wir haben keine Lust und Zeit uns durch 37 Seiten durchzuwühlen.
	


Wir wollen uns eine Power Pro fürs Wallerfischen aus den USA bestellen.
Welche Schnurdicke würdet Ihr empfehlen. 
Gefischt wird auf Grund und die maximal zu erwartende Wallergröße wird so 1.80 Meter sein. Hoffen wir mal!
	

Unsere Überlegungen sind von 80 lb bis 150 lb und wir haben keine Ahnung?!?
	


wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar 

Vielen Dank
Che


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

80lb == 0,43mm
150lb == 0,56mm
Von der Tragkraft her reichen beide; bei der 150lb hast Du mehr Abriebsicherheit.


----------



## singer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Che
Bist du sicher du musst mit Wallern bis zu 1,80m rechnen?
Ich persönlich würde mit der wohl sogar mit der 30lb fischen. Wenn häufiger größere Exemplare auftauchen dann auf 50lb raufgehen. Kenne diese aus Norwegen. Maximal 65lb bei Riesen, aber 80lb oder sogar 150lb? Mono kommt doch davor und der Fisch macht schon genug Druck, da braucht man den Wasserdruck nicht noch zusätzlich. 
Ich gehe aber nur ca. 3 mal im Jahr ernsthaft auf Wels.


----------



## Slipknot1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich werde mir dann auch wohl in den USA einen Power Pro Schnur kaufen. 

Wollte zum angeln an den Niederrhein in NRW auf Zander. Da kaufe ich am besten eine* 13mm / 8lb (3,6Kilo) in rot *oder?
Für eine Shimano Technium 2500 FB, da passen bei 8lbs 140 Meter drauf, also dann noch 150 Meter... was denkt ihr?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

8 oder 10lbs sollten passen, Die 10er scheint mir wesentlich runder geflochten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> 8 oder 10lbs sollten passen, Die 10er scheint mir wesentlich runder geflochten.



Ja, die 8er ist platt wie ne Flunder... Ob die Rechnung mit der Schnurmenge stimmt, wird sich zeigen... Probier es aus...:q


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dann auch wohl in den USA einen Power Pro Schnur kaufen.
> 
> Wollte zum angeln an den Niederrhein in NRW auf Zander. Da kaufe ich am besten eine* 13mm / 8lb (3,6Kilo) in rot *oder?
> Für eine Shimano Technium 2500 FB, da passen bei 8lbs 140 Meter drauf, also dann noch 150 Meter... was denkt ihr?




Die 8 lb 140 m (wenn das auf der Spule steht) beziehen sich auf eine Nylon Schnur (Mono). 

Da die Technium weder ein US noch ein Japan Modell ist, weiß ich nicht wie dick eine 8 lb ist. http://japantackle.com/Topics/japanese_silk.htm Da findetst du zwei Tabellen, einmal mit den jap. lb Durchmessern und einmal mit den US lb Durchmessern.


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi,

habe mir letzten Freitag auch die 10lb Powerpro in gelb über die Usa/Ebay bestellt, gestern kam die Email das sie verschifft worden ist und in 7-14 Tagen da sei... ich hoffe es geht nix schief ;-) is mein erster Auslandskauf.

P.s. die Schnur ist für Zander und eventuell mal für nen Glückshecht gedacht... also zu Gufieren.

Drückt mir die Daumen #6


----------



## Fisch-Finder (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir letzten Freitag auch die 10lb Powerpro in gelb über die Usa/Ebay bestellt, gestern kam die Email das sie verschifft worden ist und in 7-14 Tagen da sei... ich hoffe es geht nix schief ;-) is mein erster Auslandskauf.
> 
> ...


 
Nabend,
ich habe sie auch aus den Staaten, ich konnte es kaum erwarten das sie ankommt, das ganze hat ca. 10 tage gedauert, ich drück dir mal die Daumen das nix schief geht.#6
Ich werde die nur noch da kaufen, die Schnur ist wirklich super!#6

Gruß David


----------



## singer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da geht es primär weniger um die Tragkraft der Schnur, als um den Abrieb, den sie aushalten muss, wenn der Wels über Hindernisse zieht.


Dafür ja die Mono wie von mir beschrieben.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn der Fisch nur das Vorfach über ein Hindernis zieht, dann reicht ein dickes Mono als Vorfach, ja. Eine 65lb PowerPro ist meiner Ansicht nach das Minimum. Eher 80lb aufwärts. 100% sicher ist auch eine 150lb nicht, aber je dicker, desto sicherer was den Abrieb betrifft. 65lb nehm ich zum Spinnfischen her.


----------



## singer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Um die 20m.
Geht es hier ums Ufer- oder Bootsangeln? Stand garnicht bei.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich würde nicht rumpopeln und einfach eine 80lb PowerPro aufwärts nehmen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo Angelkollegen,

ich habe nun auch meinen ersten Einkauf aus den Staaten hinter mir.

1 Päckchen Power Pro 275m, 9kg Tragkraft.

Hat alles in ca. 8 Tagen super geklappt.

Eine Frage habe ich an alle, die dort schon einmal Schnur gekauft haben.

Die Schnur ist in der Verpackung mit einem "Siegel" am Rand der grünen Abspulvorrichtung befestigt. Im Innern dieser grünen Abspulvorrichtung ist die schwarze Spule mit der Schnur.

An dieser Spule ist das Siegel auch befestigt.

Allerdings ist das Siegel zerrissen und die schwarze Spule etwas weiter gedreht.

Zusätzlich sieht es aus, als ob von der Spule etwas Schnur abgespult und wieder aufgespult wurde. 

Macht so etwas vielleicht der Zoll?

Über einen Tipp würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## DokSnyder (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei mir wurde schon mehrfach das Päckchen geöffnet, dann aber wieder zugemacht und weiterverschickt. Stand dann halt irgendwie ein Zettel drauf dass der Zoll reingeguckt hat auf so einem Siegel.

In meiner letzten Bestellung die geöffnet worden war waren so Knoblauchstifte zum umfärben drin. Da stand dann drauf dass ich irgendwie 8€ zahlen sollte, die wurden aber nie eingefordert. Vermutlich haben die Zolbeamten das Paket lieber weitergeschickt, anstatt tagelang im Knoblauchmuff arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi,

wollt mal fragen wie Ihr das macht wenn Ihr zb 2 300 Yards Schnüre dort gekauft hat oder auch 1500 Yards weil da seit Ihr ja immer über den 21 oder 22€ Warenwert.....hab da keinen Bock das ich dann noch den Zuschlag von 19% obendraufhauen muss.

Okay wenn ichs durchrechne spare ich wenn ich 1 Bestellung mache und die 19% Aufschlag für Zoll usw,... bezahle ein paar Cent ein gegenüber 2x Versand bezahlen....hmmmmm

Komm ich da nich um die 19% drum rum oder 2 Bestellungen?


----------



## Jens84 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich habe nun auch meinen ersten Einkauf aus den Staaten hinter mir.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche war bei mir auch. Mein Päckchen wurde auch vom Zoll geöffnet, entsiegelt und Schnur ab und aufgespult und danach wieder verschlossen.

Macht der Schnur ja nix aus.

So long


----------



## Jens84 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, da die kleinen Päckchen der Zoll nichmal öffnet - zumindest habe ich es noch nie erlebt - habe auch eben erst eine Schnurlieferung aus den Staaten erhalten, wo das Päckchen noch original verschlossen war und er Zoll keinen Blick hinein geworfen hat. Außen klebt ja immer der Zettel mit dem Warenwert und der Warenbezeichnung vom Versender drauf, da verlässt sich der Zoll auch drauf....



Also ich hab in den letzten 2 Monaten 4 Päckchen aus USA (PP) , Vietnam (Jackall Wobbler) und was anderes aus Hongkong bekommen. Allesamt Warenwert unter 22 €.
Von den 4 Päckchen wurden beim Zoll 3 geöffnet (Cuttermesser) und danach wieder verschlossen.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also gehst du immer hin und kaufst nur soviel ein das du unter den 22€ Warenwert bleibst?

Weil brauch für meine beiden Spinncombos jeweils 1 300 Yard Rolle,womit ich aber zusammen auf 30€ Warenwert komme,im Endeffekt ists egal ob ich 2 extra Packete mache und nochmals 6€ Versand zahle oder ob ich 1 Packet mache und die 19% Zollaufschlag bezahle,da kom ich bei 30€ Warenwert ebenfalls auf fast den gleichen Aufpreis.....

Man die 6€ müssten nicht unbedingt sein....aber sieht wohl so aus als komme ich da nicht drum rum......

Hab Ihm mal ne Email geschrieben,dann sehe ich ja was er sagt,hoffe der meldet sich bis spätestens morgen Abend!


----------



## Jens84 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Also gehst du immer hin und kaufst nur soviel ein das du unter den 22€ Warenwert bleibst?
> 
> Weil brauch für meine beiden Spinncombos jeweils 1 300 Yard Rolle,womit ich aber zusammen auf 30€ Warenwert komme,im Endeffekt ists egal ob ich 2 extra Packete mache und nochmals 6€ Versand zahle oder ob ich 1 Packet mache und die 19% Zollaufschlag bezahle,da kom ich bei 30€ Warenwert ebenfalls auf fast den gleichen Aufpreis.....
> 
> Man die 6€ müssten nicht unbedingt sein....abe sieht wohl so aus als komme ich da nicht drum rum......



Würde getrennt bestellen. Da kommste auf jedenfall nicht mit dem Zoll in konflikt. Weil wenn du Pech hast und du über der Frei-Grenze bist musst du das Päckchen auch noch beim Zollamt abholen (Aufwand,Zeit,Sprit) und zahlst deine 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. So kommen die Päckchen bequem nach hause.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Edite...........


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es gibt sicher auch ein Zollamt in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das sind echt ................... da hätten se auch ruhig nen Freibetrag von 100€ machen können...naja typisch Deutscherland.........

Werd jetzt die 8lbs Rolle bestellen und am Dienstag/Mittwoch die 10lbs Rolle,damit es da keine Probleme gibt.

Jo das nächste Zollamt ist schon gute 60km entfernt,glaub Reutlingen wär das nächste.

Ne ne bis die das dann von zb Frankfurt zu uns ans nächst gelegene Zollamt verschickt haben dauerts bestimmt auch ne Weile,ich will am 1.März fischen gehen,das is mir grad zu riskant!



*Mal ne Frage,*hat von euch schonmal jemand ne 1500 Yards Rolle oder mehr dort gekauft bzw Ware über diesen 22€?


----------



## singer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Man die 6€ müssten nicht unbedingt sein....aber sieht wohl so aus als komme ich da nicht drum rum......
> !


Oh man, da ist es bei dem Typen schon so billig wie nirgendwo anders, dir aber immer noch nicht billig genug. Wäre es dir recht wenn er dir die Sachen kostenlos vorbei bringen würde? Oder meckerst du dann noch über die Zeit, weils zu lange dauert?


----------



## singer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das sind echt ................... da hätten se auch ruhig nen Freibetrag von 100€ machen können...naja typisch Deutscherland.........


Mecker mecker mecker. Solche Typen wie du sind es die die Stimmung im Land kaputt machen.
Und wenn du weit weg von allem wohnst brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. Normal hat jede größere Stadt ein Zollamt.


----------



## Che_Simpson (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi und vielen Danke für eure Hilfe
Werd uns dann wohl die 80er bestellen.Müsste für unsere Waller langen.
Jetzt muss es nur noh wärmer werden und dann kanns los gehen.

mfg Che

ps: angeln vom Ufer aus


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ALTER.......

SCHICKTS DICH EIGENTLICH(hier meckert keiner)?

Ich habe dort noch nie bestellt und will genau wissen was Sache ist,habe keine Bock im März ohne Schnur dazustehen oder diese dann beim Zoll abzuholen,dann kann ich die Schnur gleich hier im teuersten Laden kaufen und bin wohl immer noch billiger...wenns den Probleme geben würde(Lotto spielen kann ich hier im Kiosk)!


Außerdem kosten 270m dann im Endeffekt ~22€ bei uns 27,könnt man 2 Rollen in 1 Packt reinhauen wären wir bei bei ~18€ für 270m!

Normal jucken mich die Beträge auch nicht aber hab atm 1100€ für meine Ausrüstung/Verein liegen lassen (hätte ich nicht aufn Preis bei allem Tackle geachtet wär ich wohl min. 400€ mehr los)und muss aktuell wenigstens noch 150€ ausgeben damit ich mal einigermaßen ausgerüstet bin,*irgendwann drückt der Schuh halt auch mal!
* 
Hab "leider" keinen reichen Papi der mir alles in Arsch schiebt,worüber ich auch froh bin,lieber hab ich weniger aber es kommt aus meinem Geldbeutel!
*
Sorry für die Ausdrücke aber ist doch wahr......*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Meine Fresse.. Warenwert+Versandkosten+21% sind die max. Kosten die auf einen zukommen. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, dann lass es und bestell irgendwo in der EU.
Und hört endlich auf zu wimmern mit dem "Da könnten sie doch auch.." und "Wieso haben die nicht.." und whatever. Die Fakten sind bekannt und Ende der Geschichte. Wenn der Freibetrag auf 100€ wäre, würdest Du rumjammern wieso er nicht bei 150€ ist. Oder gleich bei 200€.


----------



## DokSnyder (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Mecker mecker mecker. Solche Typen wie du sind es die die Stimmung im Land kaputt machen.
> Und wenn du weit weg von allem wohnst brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. Normal hat jede größere Stadt ein Zollamt.


 

Mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden scheints. "Stimmung im Land"? ;+ 

Zum Thema Einfuhrsteuern: Musste erst einmal Einfuhrsteuern zahlen und bestelle regelmäßig im aussereuropäischen Ausland. Kleinere Kisten interessieren die meistens nicht. 

Zum Thema 100 € Freibetrag: Das mit den 22€ ist halt schon ein aus der Luft gegriffener Betrag. Wenn ich nun eine Kiste habe auf der 25€ drauf steht und ich die verzollen muss hat der Zöllner und alle Beteiligten eine halbe Stunde Arbeit und einen kleinen Papierkrieg. Bei meinem einzigen Besuch am Zollamt hat mir der Zöllner auch gesagt dass bei den kleinen Beträgen die Kosten höher sind als die Einnahmen.
Vielleicht sollte man dann einfach den Freibetrag so anpassen, dass der Staat mindestens auf 0 rauskommt. #c

Soll nicht heissen dass mir das zuviel, zuwenig oder sonst was ist, einfach nur mal ein Denkansatz (edit: im falschen Forum..  ).


Prost
Dok


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das sind echt ................... da hätten se auch ruhig nen Freibetrag von 100€ machen können...naja typisch Deutscherland.........
> 
> Werd jetzt die 8lbs Rolle bestellen und am Dienstag/Mittwoch die 10lbs Rolle,damit es da keine Probleme gibt.
> 
> ...




Hab 2 Spulen 1500 Yards nach einander bestellt...kostet 78 Euro.....


----------



## singer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dann einfach den Freibetrag so anpassen, dass der Staat mindestens auf 0 rauskommt. #c


Das ist der Fall, also nichts aus der Luft gegriffen. Halbe Stunde#d.


----------



## DokSnyder (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Das ist der Fall, also nichts aus der Luft gegriffen. Halbe Stunde#d.


 

Bis er bei mir wusste als was meine Sachen deklariert werden sollen, der Inhalt kontrolliert wurde und sie die Kiste aus dem Lager gefischt haben hats halt 20 min gedauert. Und vorher gabs sicher auch schon was zu tun, Brief, Aktenanlage, Einlagern etc.
Wenigstens hat der Zöllner den Betrag mit Humor genommen. Und mir dann das. o.g. erzählt.
6€ sind eine Menge Holz für den Staat, besonders heute, da alle scheinbar noch ihre Millionen in der Schweiz haben...

Dok


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse.. Warenwert+Versandkosten+21% sind die max. Kosten die auf einen zukommen. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, dann lass es und bestell irgendwo in der EU.
> Und hört endlich auf zu wimmern mit dem "Da könnten sie doch auch.." und "Wieso haben die nicht.." und whatever. Die Fakten sind bekannt und Ende der Geschichte. Wenn der Freibetrag auf 100€ wäre, würdest Du rumjammern wieso er nicht bei 150€ ist. Oder gleich bei 200€.




Ich jammer doch garnicht,is halt schade das man es so umständlich machen muss,eigentlich wär die Schnur das Mega Schnäppchen aber durch das 2x Versand bezahlen ists halt doch nicht mehr soviel,zwar immernoch ein super Preis aber......außerdem wollt Ihr sparen genauso wie ich auch,sonst würdet Ihr doch garnicht dort einkaufen!

Wie schon gesagt hab keinen Bock auf irgend nen Stress und brauche meine Schnüre ganz sicher bis zum März hin und genau deswegen hab ich halt ganz genau nachgefragt wiede Hase läuft,der schlimmste Abltraum den ich mir aktuell vorstellen kann wär im März ohne Schnur dazustehen und das will ich aktuell halt vermeiden weshalb ich gestern auch nur 1 Rolle gekauft habe und die andere dann am Dienstag bestelle.


Das mit den 22€ find ich allerdings auch komplett daneben,ich will nicht wissen was es den Statt kostet wenn er von uns 6€ extra bekommt und die vom Zoll bald ne Stunde Arbeit dran haben,das ist doch das Mega Minus Geschäft,aber egal Hauptsache uns wird das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen,schon klar das der Schuldenberg der Deutschen immer größer wird...wenn man so nen Müll macht.


@BadBoy, ich werd auch sobald ich weiß ich brauch die nächsten 2-3 Monate wieder ne neue Schnur, dann gleich die 1500 Yards Rolle kaufen,dann seh ich ja was bei rauskommt,aktuell ist mir das Risiko halt zu groß.




*Wie ist das den mitm PayPal*,ich dachte der Empfänger bekommt sein Geld SOFORT,weil das Geld wurde immernoch nicht von meinem Bankkto abgezogen???

Falls Fragen kommen das war mein erster Einkauf mit PayPal.

So ich bin mal weg,bissle Angelsendungen auf DMAX anschauen.


----------



## erT (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> der schlimmste Abltraum den ich mir aktuell vorstellen kann wär im März ohne Schnur dazustehen




no comment


----------



## Patrick_87 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hab mir vorletzte woche auch ne nochmal ne spule bestellt, war nach 6 oder 7 tagen bei mir!


----------



## h3nn3 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Um jetzt das Thema mal etwas zu wechseln, hab ich hier nochmal ne kurze Frage zur Schnur. Hab noch nie was von der Schnur gehoert, ausser hier im Forum. Und ich will jetzt für 2 Rollen neue Schnüre. Eine zum Hechtangeln(Gufi, Jerkbait, Wobbler) und eine zum Zanderangeln(Wurf- und Vertikalangeln). Am besten fänd ich es wenn ich die gleiche Schnur nehmen könnte, was die Stärke betrifft. Ist das möglich? Welche Stärken würdet ihr so benutzen für die beschriebenen Angelarten? Und welche Farbe?
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Um jetzt das Thema mal etwas zu wechseln, hab ich hier nochmal ne kurze Frage zur Schnur. Hab noch nie was von der Schnur gehoert, ausser hier im Forum. Und ich will jetzt für 2 Rollen neue Schnüre. Eine zum Hechtangeln(Gufi, Jerkbait, Wobbler) und eine zum Zanderangeln(Wurf- und Vertikalangeln). Am besten fänd ich es wenn ich die gleiche Schnur nehmen könnte, was die Stärke betrifft. Ist das möglich? Welche Stärken würdet ihr so benutzen für die beschriebenen Angelarten? Und welche Farbe?
> Gruß h3nn3




die 10lb reicht völlig aus...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> ? Welche Stärken würdet ihr so benutzen für die beschriebenen Angelarten? Und welche Farbe?


 
Wie Alex schon sagte, die 10Lb (15er)reicht aus.
Ich hatte auch erst die 20 lb drauf, habe sie aber schon wieder gegen die 10lb ausgetausch.
Die Farbe ist geschmacksache, ich komme am besten mit rot klar...


----------



## DokSnyder (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Würde auch rot oder gelb empfehlen. Hab grade mal spasseshalber eine Grüne drauf, war keine gute Idee. Geringe Sichtbarkeit und wenig Kontrast.
10Lbs, mehr Druck geht eh nicht mit der normalen Rute+Rolle.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jo mir wurde für Zander+Hecht auch von allen die 10lb empfohlen,viele hier fischten früher mal mit der 15lb sind aber so gut wie alle auf die 10lbs umgestiegen.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine in Gelb und eine in Rot gekauft,dann seh ich ja mit was ich besser klarkomme(sind laut der User hier die 2 besten Farben),Rot ist halt unter 3m für die Fische nicht mehr "ganz so auffällig",aber die Leute mit ner gelben Schnur fangen genauso!

@h3nn3 hier hast den Link zu dem günstigen Shop,brauchste halt ein PayPal Acc. zum bezahlen!!! http://stores.ebay.com/Scissortail-...subZ6QQ_sidZ570387QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

Kommst bei 300Yards~270m inklusive Versand aktuell auf 21,4€ bezahlt!

*Hat eigentlich mal jemand die Weiße ausprobiert,wie ist die?*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Weiß.


----------



## Jetblack (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

rot ?! 





> Geringe Sichtbarkeit und wenig Kontrast.


  GENAU!

Du siehst die Schnur nicht - und dem Fisch ist es egal 

Daher: gelb oder weiss!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So argumentiert jeder den ich kenne und das ist auch richtig. Aber es gibt ein KO-Argument das man nicht entkräften kann: *Mir* gefällt die Rote besser.


----------



## Anglerjugend (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> So argumentiert jeder den ich kenne und das ist auch richtig. Aber es gibt ein KO-Argument das man nicht entkräften kann: *Mir* gefällt die Rote besser.


 
Deswegen hab ich die gelbe genommen... der Fisch beisst ja eh aus Instinkt beim Spinnen |kopfkrat


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich möchte meine Spule unterfüttern fürs Zandern ... habe mir die 10lbs Variante gekauft.
Welche Dicke bei einer Mono sollte ich mir da zulegen?
Es könnte auch sein, dass ab und an mal ein Hecht einsteigt.
0.40 is aber zu dick oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Schnur zum Unterfüttern kannst Du wählen wie Du willst, weil die beim Drill sowieso nicht zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## erT (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ich nehme an du willst eine 300yard spule 2teilen?
dann ists doch wurst was du für eine mono nimmst! gute 130m geflecht reichen doch dicke fürs spinnen.
falls es wirklich mal hart auf hart kommt reicht dann immernoch eine ~25er drunter. brauchst zwar mehr von, als wenn du ne 40er nimmst, aber 1. ist das wickelbild gleichmäßiger/ebener (was zwar maximal ein individuell ästhetisches argument wäre  ), 2. hast du in diesem falle nicht noch einen recht dicken verbindungsknoten unter zug einzukurbeln. die tragkraft reicht dicke, erst recht über die dann akutelle entfernung. abrieb spielt auch keine rolle. teuer sind die paar meter mehr mono auch nicht.
meiner meinung nach ist es also ziemlich egal was du drunter hast, im endeffekt spricht nichts so wirklich für ein dickes seil, aber ein paar kleinigkeiten dagegen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hast recht ich möchte sie 2teilen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Welche monofile Schnur kann man mir empfehlen um sie vor die PP ( 10 Lbs ) zu knoten als Vorfach?
Denn die Angaben von den Herstellern stimmen ja meist nich so ganz.... und sie sollte ja knapp die Tragkraft unter der Hauptschnur besitzen.
Welche verwendet ihr? Auf welche kann ich mich verlassen?
Ich möchte die Schnur direkt anknoten und keinen Tönnchen etc. zwischen schalten.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Welche  monofile Schnur kann man mir empfehlen um sie vor die PP ( 10 Lbs ) zu knoten als Vorfach?
> Denn die Angaben von den Herstellern stimmen ja meist nich so ganz.... und sie sollte ja knapp die Tragkraft unter der Hauptschnur besitzen.
> Welche verwendet ihr? Auf welche kann ich mich verlassen?
> 
> ...




Zum Unterfüttern nehme ich das, was ich finde - 30er, 20er... egal. Wobei mir eine 20er lieber ist, da die enger liegt und as Geflecht keine "Hügel" bildet.

Als Vorfach hab ich (an einer 10 lb PowerPro) ein 21er FC und ein 26er FC von Gamakatsu. 
Ich hab auch schon mit der 10 lb PowerPro eine 32er Stren durchgerissen (verbesserter Clinch-Knoten zum Karabiner ist gerissen). Die PowerPro hält weit genug aus.


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke für die Antwort |wavey:
Aber ich habe eigentlich an normale Mono also kein Fc gedacht.
Sorry, habs nich gesagt und somit konntest dus nicht wissen.:q


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort |wavey:
> Aber ich habe eigentlich an normale Mono also kein Fc gedacht.
> Sorry, habs nich gesagt und somit konntest dus nicht wissen.:q



Ob nun Nylon oder FC ist ja egal. Wenn ich mit der 10 lb PowerPro eine ~ 7 kg Stren Nylon durchgerissen bekomme, sollte eine 3 - 4 kg FC auch das schwächste Glied der Kette sein.


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich warte dann mal noch auf ein paar Tips ( nicht dass deine Tips schlecht wären ), denn ich hab noch n bissl Zeit bis ich mal wieder shoppen geh :m.

Also her mit den Vorschlägen ...bitte.

|wavey:


----------



## erT (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es ist aber wirklich egal! Lass Dir im Laden einfach die zweitbilligste Schnur aufspulen. Dafür zahlst Du bei einer normalen Spinnrolle vllt noch 2,3€.
Was den Durchmesser angeht gäb es noch etwas zu beachten.
Wenn Du Unterfüttern willst, eignet es sich am besten auf die E-Spule zuerst das Geflecht und anschließend den Rest Mono aufzuwickeln. Je dicker die füllende Mono aber ist, desto größer ist der Volumenunterschied auf der Spule, wenn die Mono dann unten liegt. Eine dicke Schnur nimmt, bei gewöhnlichem Aufspulen, unten/innen mehr Platz ein, als oben/außen.
Jede halbwegs anständige Schnur hat bei Ø0,25-0,3mm eine Tragkraft, die im Zusammenspiel mit Entfernung und Dehnung absolut mehr als ausreichend ist. Aber auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst... sie wird nie zum Tragen kommen


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Okay jetzt geht es nurnoch drum die richtige Vorfachschnur. #6
Wie gesagt die Angaben zur Tragkraft stimmen ja eigentlich nie und somit hätt ich gerne ein Vorfach welches ihr fischt um sicher zu gehen das sie auf die 10 Lbs PP abgestimmt ist. :vik:

Danke schonmal


----------



## DokSnyder (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Da die Tragkraftangaben wirklich (fast) nie stimmen kannst Du problemlos jede Mono mit 10Lbs fischen. Das sind umgerechnet ca. 4,5kg.
Meistens haben FC-Schnüre eine geringere Tragkraft als ebenso dicke normale Monofile. Ich fische z.b. gerade eine 8Lbs Berkley Vanish, die hat trotzdem ein Durchmesser von 0,25mm.
Würde Dir aber eher ein anderes FC empfehlen. Trilene FC soll gut sein, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet. Ansonsten guck mal hier 
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Danke für die Tipps.
Ich dachte immer Nylon ist besser wegen der Elastizität um das Ausschlitzen der Fische im Drill zu verhindern.
Und Fc hat ja auch keine Elastizität.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Trilene FC soll gut sein, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.
> Gruß
> Dok




Hi,

die Trilene FC hab ich mir auf der Karpfen und Waller Messe in Saulgau aufschwätzen lassen,hatte nicht mehr soviel Geld über und habe diese in 0,25 gekauft,war sehr günstig mit 5,5€ für 50m.

Bin mal gespannt wie die ist fürs Barsch,Refo und Bafo fischen mit KuKös.
************************

Zum PowerPro kaufen in Amerika kann ich nur sagen,der Scissortail im Ebay Amerika ist ein Super Händler,ich habe mir die 8lbs PP und die 10lbs PP bei Ihm gekauft,und war beidemale mehr als überrascht das die Packete so dermaßen schnell in meinem Briefkasten lagen,ging beidemale genau 1 Woche vom Tag an wo ich se bezahlt habe!

Viele Deutsche Shops brauchen da bedeutend länger(was mehr als traurig ist,wenn man das vergleicht),wirklich TOP Adresse und dazu auch noch billiger als in Deutschland!

Gruß


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Ich dachte immer Nylon ist besser wegen der Elastizität um das Ausschlitzen der Fische im Drill zu verhindern.
> Und Fc hat ja auch keine Elastizität.


 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## DokSnyder (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

FC hat zwar weniger Dehnung als Nylon,  aber immernoch relativ viel Dehnung.
Wenn Du ein Ausschlitzen verhindern willst musst Du bei beidem mehr als nur das standard Vorfach verwenden. Sollten dann schon 2m oder so sein, sonst bringt es garnix.

Aber selbst das bringt nur wenig, verlass Dich lieber auf Deine Rute und Bremse und drille entsprechend.


@ Trilene FC: Gibt natürlich bessere (gibts immer, bei allem ), aber die kosten auch ungleich viel mehr. Da kommen gerne mal 20€ auf 100m zusammen. Und viele davon bekommt man eh hier nicht, weil hier keiner bereit ist soviel für eine Monofile zu zahlen.
(Ausser es steht Shimano drauf...)
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtrilenefc.htmlhttp://www.tackletour.com/reviewtrilenefc.html


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> FC hat zwar weniger Dehnung als Nylon, aber immernoch relativ viel Dehnung.
> Wenn Du ein Ausschlitzen verhindern willst musst Du bei beidem mehr als nur das standard Vorfach verwenden. Sollten dann schon 2m oder so sein, sonst bringt es garnix.
> 
> Aber selbst das bringt nur wenig, verlass Dich lieber auf Deine Rute und Bremse und drille entsprechend.
> ...


 
Hatte auch vor so ca 2 Meter Vorfach anzuknoten.


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Fischt jemand von euch mit so einem 2 Meter Vorfach wegen Abrieb Auschlitzen etc.?
Kann mir jemand ne gute angepasste Mono(Nylon) nennen?
Am besten die Marke und Stärke.

Danke|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Shimano Technium ist sehr abriebfest,Stroft GTM oder die Stroft ABR die ist abriebfester im Vergleich zur GTM.....

Ansonsten gibts aber auch noch billigere gute Schnüre die genauso gut sind wie di Technium,musst halt mal die SuFu nutzen,wenn du da nichts findest dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Eigentlich bist du mit deinen Fragen im TOTAL FALSCHEN THREAD.

Wir haben hier im AB einen extra festen Thread wo man alle Fragen stellen kann,heidabizga ich find ihn nicht....muss wohl ins Bett muss sowieso um 7Uhr aufstehen.....

Pfiate


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi,
wenn jemand in nächster Zeit Power Pro Schnur in den USA bestellt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mir 2 Spulen a 300 Yard 15 LB in rot und Gelb mitbestellen würde.
Ich würde vor der Bestellung das Geld dann überweisen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (3. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn jemand in nächster Zeit Power Pro Schnur in den USA bestellt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mir 2 Spulen a 300 Yard 15 LB in rot und Gelb mitbestellen würde.
> Ich würde vor der Bestellung das Geld dann überweisen.
> Gruß Udo



Das wird wahrscheinlich schwierig da fast alle nur einzele Spulen damit man im Freibetrag von 22€ liegt. Wenn man noch Mehrwertsteuern etc bezahlen muss kann man die Schnur auch hier kaufen da es teilweise Angebote für 10€/100m gibt.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Slipknot1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hey 

Hab am 18.02. Bescheid bekommen das meine Power Pro 300m/10LBs abgeschickt wurde, leider immer noch nichts angekommen   :-(

Mal sehen wann sie ankommt


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,
bitte helft mir nochmal auf die Sprünge 

Wenn ich diese Schnur bestelle http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item51903bcc99

dann komme ich doch nicht mit Versand unter die 22€  oder??

Danke LG mmd98


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Doch.


----------



## Slipknot1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@mmd98

Da steht "ca. EUR 15,48" die Versandkosten werden NICHT dazu gerechnet   ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn jemand in nächster Zeit Power Pro Schnur in den USA bestellt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mir 2 Spulen a 300 Yard 15 LB in rot und Gelb mitbestellen würde.



Hi,
Danke , hat sich erledigt.
Ein netter Forenkollege hat mir da weitergeholfen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Slipknot1 Danke!!


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Moin,

mmd98 bestell sofern du wie ich auch auch 2 300 Yards Spulen brauchst diese einfach getrennt,dann kriegst auch sicher keine Probleme....musst dann halt 2x Versand bezahlen(Schnur ist dann trotzdem noch billiger),das kann ja nur passieren wenn der Warenwert über 22€ ist,da gehören die Versandkosten nicht dazu!

*@mmd98* Die *10lbs* ist dann für Zander und Hecht gedach,das ist in Deutschland die 0,15mm Power Pro!!!

Gibt auch noch andere Shops wo man die Castaics ca zum halben Preis bekommt wie bei uns......zum Bleistift bei dem:http://www.protacklesolutions.com/servlet/Categories?$catalog.Start=1&$catalog.Total=82&category=ALL&keyword=castaic+hard+head+real+bait&searchpath=35691

Da kauf ich mir bis spätestens Anfang April mal 1-2 stück,Kollegen haben dort schon mehrfach eingekauft.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> @mmd98
> 
> Da steht "ca. EUR 15,48" die Versandkosten werden NICHT dazu gerechnet   ;-)


Selbstverständlich werden die Versandkosten mitgerechnet.


----------



## singer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Versandkosten werden nicht mitgerechnet um auf die 22€ zu kommen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

EU-Zoll fällt an sobald der Warenwert + Versandkosten über 22€ liegen.


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Was denn nun?? werden die Versandkosten mit dazu gerechnet oder nicht??


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ja. Transportkosten werden mitverzollt.


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

also komme ich aufjedenfall über die 22€!? und wie bestellen die anderen ?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wie kommst Du bei 20,99 USD Warenwert und 7,50 USD und einem derzeitigen Dollarkurs von 1,36 auf über 22€


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mmd98 schrieb:


> also komme ich aufjedenfall über die 22€!? und wie bestellen die anderen ?



Edit:

Hast du mal das zusammengerechnet was die Spule + Versand kostet? Ich komm da auf 20.80 euro.

Du darfst auch nicht 15.33 Euro + 7.50 (USD) rechnen. Dollar immer in Euro umrechnen.


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

sind das nicht 14,50$ Versandkosten Weltweit oder habe ich mich da verlesen?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



mmd98 schrieb:


> sind das nicht 14,50$ Versandkosten Weltweit oder habe ich mich da verlesen?



Nein. 7.50 USD steht doch direkt unter dem Preis vom Artikel.


----------



## mmd98 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

ich dachte der Preis wäre nur für die USA


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Auf "Versand und Zahlungsmethoden" klicken und dann ggf. "Land ändern" anklicken und "Deutschland" auswählen.


----------



## h3nn3 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich hab jetzt auch bestellt. Gestern bezahlt, genau 21,43 €
Mal sehen wann es ankommt. Hab die Rote PP in 15 lbs. :]
Bin ich mal gespannt ob die Schnur hält was alle hier behaupten 
Naja sie wird aber wohl kaum umsonst so viele Anhänger haben 
Gruß h3n3


----------



## singer (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hier noch einmal klipp und klar.
Maßgebend für die Feststellung der Wertgrenze von 150 bzw. *22* Euro ist der Warenwert einschließlich der ausländischen Umsatzsteuer; Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten bleiben bei der Bewertung außer Betracht
hier

Bedeutet 22€ ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Man kann zwar verlangen das die Transportkosten innerhalb der EG herausgerechnet werden, aber es gilt folgendes: http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html#post2
Das wird Dir auch jeder _Fachmann_ (Zöllner, Anwalt, ..) bestätigen; aber egal.. bestellt einfach.


----------



## singer (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Oh man dir ist nicht zu helfen. Für die 22€ gilt ohne Versandkosten!!! Alles andere, davon redet hier niemand.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei einem Warenwert von 20 € und anfallenden Transportkosten von 3 € wird Einfuhrumsatzsteuer erhoben, da Warenwert+Transportkosten über 22€ liegen.
Alles was mit Warenwert+Transportkosten unter 22€ liegt ist eh sche**egal, weil da gar nichts anfällt.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



			
				Zoll Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in einem Land, das nicht zur EG gehört, bei einem Versandhaus Waren bestellt. Warum wurden bei der Berechnung von Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer die Transportkosten mit verzollt?


Antwort





			
				Zoll Seite schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Dieser Wert wird nicht nur durch den für die Ware gezahlten Rechnungspreis, sondern z.B. auch durch Aufwendungen für Transport, Verpackungen und Ladekosten bis zur Grenze beeinflusst. [...]



Ob man nun Zoll/EUST für den Versand zahlen muss hängt vom Zollamt ab. Bei einigen Ämtern muss man das mitzahlen, bei anderen werden die Versandkosten rausgehalten.


----------



## singer (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das gibt es doch nicht. Normal hätte ich schon längst das Maul gehalten, aber hier lesen immer andere mit die dadurch verwirrt werden.
Wie die letzten Beiträge hier wieder beweisen.

@ Christian36
Wenn man die flasche Frage stellt, bekommt man vom Zoll auch nicht die richtige Antwort. Und hier ist es wichtig so genau wie möglich zu sein.
Da die Zollbeamten nicht verpflichtet sind die Leute zu beraten, sondern nur auf Fragen zu antworten. Beratung findet man woanders.

@ Christian36 und Chrizzi
Ihr dürft nich alles zusammen werfen.


Versandkosten werden immer mit verzollt! Doch davon redet hier niemand. Denn wenn der *Warenwert* und nur der Warenwert unter 22€ liegt, dann wird kein Zoll und keine Umsatzsteuer fällig.

Und genau das ist der Denkfehler. Es geht lediglich um die Grenze von 22€ *wie diese erreicht wird*. 
Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten bleiben bei der Bewertung außer Betracht. 

Als Beispiel die andere Grenze von 150€. 
Bis 150€ muss man nur die Umsatzsteuer zahlen (19%). 
Über 150€ Umsatzsteuer und Zoll. 
Das bedeutet bei einem Warenwert von z.B. 140€ und Versandkosten von 20€ zahlt man für 160€ die 19% Steuer = 190,40€
Und nicht wie Ihr meint Steuer und Zoll!!!!
Denn der Warenwert und nur der Warenwert liegt unter 150€.
Man zahlt also die Steuer auf Warenwert und Versandkosten, aber nur die Steuer. Denn die Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten bleiben bei der Bewertung außer Betracht.
Dies gilt nur bei der 22€ und der 150€ Grenze. Denn diese regeln, ab wann Steuer(22€) und Steuer und Zoll(150€) gezahlt werden müssen.

Wenn der Warenwert bei 20€ liegt und die Versandkosten 7€ betragen, also 27€, ist alles Abgaben frei!!!!! Denn erst ab *22€ Warenwert* zahlt man Steuern!!!!!

Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug. Selbst wenn Ihr immer noch anderer Meinung seit, verwirrt bitte nicht andere Leute die hier nachfragen.


@ Chrizzi


> Ob man nun Zoll/EUST für den Versand zahlen muss hängt vom Zollamt ab. Bei einigen Ämtern muss man das mitzahlen, bei anderen werden die Versandkosten rausgehalten.


.
Das ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Das zu erklären würde alles hier sprengen. Ich kann dir aber soviel sagen. Es gibt keine Vorschrift dafür.
Denn:
Es gilt die Einschätzung des Beamten, ob es sich hierbei um eine *Kleinwarensendung* handelt. Das ist das einzige Kriterium. Und eine Kleinwarensendung ist nicht definiert. 
Genauso wie bei ebay, ab wann ist man gewerblich?
Kleinwarensendung können 3 Stück von einer Sache sein, z.B. Wobbler und Schnur. Es können aber auch 2 Wobbler nicht mehr sein. 
Nur bei 2 Wobblern kann man mit dem Beamten reden. Und wird auch recht bekommen. Ansonsten muss man Einspruch einlegen, entweder direkt vor Ort oder mit der Rechnung.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Das ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Das zu erklären würde alles hier sprengen.



Das kann man erklären?

Dann mal los. 

Hier haben sie nun uns einen anderen Amt zugestellt (totaler Mist, da man zum alten Amt besser hinkam). 
Das "alte" Zollamt hat immer die Versandkosten aus den Rechnungen rausgehalten. Das andere Amt rechnet sie immer mit rein. 

Ein Kumpel hat mal über die Infomail vom Zoll in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die Versandkosten mit "belastet" werden, wenn die aufgeführt sind. Wenn die also nicht auf der Rechnung stehen, dann muss man dafür auch nicht zahlen. Sowas würde dich bei Tacklewarehouse (zum Teil 100 USD Porto) schon rechnen. Dann muss man den Shop nur sagen, dass die bitte die Versandkosten nicht auf die Rechnung schreiben sollen.


----------



## singer (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das kann man erklären?
> 
> Dann mal los.


 
Das habe ich vereinfacht schon getan, siehe oben. Kleinwarensendung


> Ein Kumpel hat mal über die Infomail vom Zoll in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die Versandkosten mit "belastet" werden, wenn die aufgeführt sind. Wenn die also nicht auf der Rechnung stehen, dann muss man dafür auch nicht zahlen. Sowas würde dich bei Tacklewarehouse (zum Teil 100 USD Porto) schon rechnen. Dann muss man den Shop nur sagen, dass die bitte die Versandkosten nicht auf die Rechnung schreiben sollen.


Und auch hier. Nur wenn die Frage ganz genau ist, bekommt man die richtige Antwort.

Ist eine offizielle Rechnung dabei, wird danach berechnet. Egal was da steht, so lange alles glaubhaft ist.
Daher ist die Antwort 100% korrekt.


----------



## mmd98 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich möchte dieses Jahr mit der Schnur auf Forelle und Zander (spinn-fischerei).
Welche dicke würdet ihr bei Forelle nehmen?Ich dachte an die 5lb in white und bei Zander an die 8lb?
LG mmd98


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Unter 10lb würde ich bei der PowerPro nicht gehen, weil sie dann nicht mehr rund, sondern nur noch platt ist. Für Forellen würde ich eher eine Mono nehmen und bei Zander eine 10lb PowerPro.


----------



## Slipknot1 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Gestern beim Zoll meine PowerPro 10lbs 270 Meter für 15,40Euro abgeholt. Hab die Rechnung vergessen, durfte mich dann dort am PC einloggen und die Rechnung ausdrucken lassen. 

Der Verkäufer der Schnur war der bekannte "*scissortailsports-tulsaseven"

;-)
*


----------



## Breamhunter (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Gestern beim Zoll meine PowerPro 10lbs 270 Meter für 15,40Euro abgeholt.



Wegen 15,40 zum Zoll |bigeyes   Die Schnur steckt bei mir immer im Briefkasten !


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wegen 15,40 zum Zoll |bigeyes Die Schnur steckt bei mir immer im Briefkasten !


 
Ich musste auch nich zum Zoll wegen 1  270 Meter Spule


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

wieviel lbs zum hechtfischen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



fabi123 schrieb:


> wieviel lbs zum hechtfischen?


 Mit leichten Ködern würde die 10 lb (15er) reichen. Ansonsten die 15 lb (19er).
Zum Jerken und Groß-Gummis werfen nehme ich sogar die 20 lb (23er)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

oke gut danke  dann nehm ich die 15 lbs  denkst du die geht zum jerken bis 50 gramm? was denkst du das für ne farbe gut is?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



fabi123 schrieb:


> oke gut danke  dann nehm ich die 15 lbs  denkst du die geht zum jerken bis 50 gramm? was denkst du das für ne farbe gut is?


 
Ich kenne viele, die zum Jerken die 15lb nehmen, klar geht  das. Aber ich mochte es schon immer eine Nummer dicker...
Die Farbe ist geschmacksache, aber da ich beim Jerken die Schnur nicht unbedingt sehen muss, nehme ich grün.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hm....aber die 20 lbs hab ich grad gesehn trägt nur 9 kg....denkst du des reicht?


----------



## Slipknot1 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wegen 15,40 zum Zoll |bigeyes   Die Schnur steckt bei mir immer im Briefkasten !



Es war keinen Rechnung mit dabei. Die mussten die haben wegen den 22Euro...

Das Zollamt war eh umme Ecke


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



fabi123 schrieb:


> hm....aber die 20 lbs hab ich grad gesehn trägt nur 9 kg....denkst du des reicht?


Das ist die Nassknotenfestigkeit, nicht die lineare Tragkraft.
Die liegt bei 15 kg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

oke gut danke für die infos  denk die werd ich gleich bestellen


----------



## flowree (3. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich stell hier mal ne frage, obwohl ich meine die Antwort hier schon mal irgendwo überflogen zu haben..doch leider ist zum  thema "power pro" schon viel geschrieben worden und ich habe jetzt keine lust tausende von beiträgen zu lesen..



Wie sind eigentlich die Tragkräfte und die durchmessser der in deutschland angebotenen schnur im vergleich zur der in den Staaten?

Ich hatte mir vor zwei jahren ne große 30LBS Spule bestellt und die hatte glaube ich so um die 0,28mm..

hatte überlegt mir bei Angelcenter kassel ne 270m spule zu bestellen und blicke nun nicht mehr durch! 

Danke schon mal..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

8lbs == 0,13mm
10lbs == 0,15mm
15lbs == 0,19mm
20lbs == 0,23mm
30lbs == 0,28mm
40lbs == 0,32mm
50lbs == 0,36mm
...


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



flowree schrieb:


> Ich stell hier mal ne frage, obwohl ich meine die Antwort hier schon mal irgendwo überflogen zu haben..doch leider ist zum  thema "power pro" schon viel geschrieben worden und ich habe jetzt keine lust tausende von beiträgen zu lesen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nur, dass meine 10Lbs schnur einer 0.15er Schnur entspricht. Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter#h


----------



## flowree (3. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> 8lbs == 0,13mm
> 10lbs == 0,15mm
> 15lbs == 0,19mm
> 20lbs == 0,23mm
> ...



so hat ich es erwartet..Danke!


----------



## singer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



christian36 schrieb:


> 5lb == 0,10mm
> 8lb == 0,13mm
> 10lb == 0,15mm
> 15lb == 0,19mm
> ...


Habe ich ergänzt weil genau das oft Probleme bereitet hat.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Diese Meldung hier hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187289

Auf den US-Seiten habe ich noch nichts in der Art gesehen, wo kommen die jetzt plötzlich her? Und warum werden die nur hier, und nicht auf dem Heimatmarkt angeboten?

Auf powerpro.com sind auch keine solchen Schnüre erwähnt?


----------



## singer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich frage mich viel mehr warum Thomas sich für so etwas hingeben muss. Der weiß doch genau das ein Durchmesser von 0.06 mm mit einer Tragkraft von 3 kg nicht zu machen ist. 
Das hat bei mir einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Ich kenne seine Haltung und da erwarte ich irgendwie etwas anderes. Auch wenn es ein Sponsor ist und er nur dessen Meldung weiter gibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Man muss da halt klar trennen: Nur weil hier von Moderatoren oder dem Team Einträge kommen (oder z.B. auch Sondernewsletter) hat das nix damit zu tun das die Produkte in Ordnung wären.

Das ist reine Werbung, mit der eine Menge Geld eingenommen wird. Für wen oder was auch immer, dabei geh es nur ums Geld. Das war ja schon bei Firmen über die hier etliche Beschwerdethreads liefen und gleichzeitig Werbung weiter geschaltet war nicht anders und wird sich sicherlich auch nicht ändern.

Lustig wirkt es aber schon wenn auf der einen Seite immer wieder auf wahre Durchmesser/Tragkräfte hingewiesen wird und dann solche Sachen veröffentlicht werden - egal ob man Pressemeldung dranschreibt oder nicht.


----------



## Spike (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Mahlzeit allerseits,
Bin auch kurz davor mir mal ne PowerPro zu Ordern.Eine Frage hätte ich aber gern vorher geklärt.Suche (für die Slammer 560 oder Sargus 6000?) noch die passende Schnurfüllung um auf Waller zu spinnen und/oder auf Hecht zu schleppen.Dachte da an die 0.28!Reicht diese,um beides unter einem Hut zu bekommen oder sollte ich doch ein o. zwei Nummern grösser in den Korb packen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Von der Tragkraft her ist die 0,28mm für beides ausreichend; ob Du mehr Abriebsicherheit brauchst musst Du selbst wissen. Ich hab die 0,28mm auf der Ersatzspule meiner TP 5000 FA und die hat schon Waller bis 171cm hinter sich.
Bei der Slammer hast Du halt das Problem das die Spule recht tief und die Wicklung nicht überragend ist, was sich negativ auf die Wurfweite auswirkt. Die Sargus wär mir persönlich zu schwer zum längeren Spinnfischen, aber in der Preisklasse und Größe gibts kaum Rollen die Wallertauglich sind. Die einzige die mir auf Anhieb einfällt ist die Okuma Salina 55; liegt bei ~500g und kriegt man teilweise schon für 80€.


----------



## Spike (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo Christian,
Danke für die Hilfestellung #6
Werde nun 2 Schnurspulen bestellen.0.28 und was stärkeres.
Die Okuma ist auch ein SEHR interessanter Tipp für mich.Hat zwar länger  gedauert das genaue Gewicht rauszubekommen,hat sich aber gelohnt bei "nur" 488g   
Jetzt noch Infos über die Achse usw der Rolle einholen und mal  sehen,vielleicht erhält sie dann auch den Vorzug gegenüber Penn.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die 55er Salina wiegt mit 30lbs PowerPro bespult 505g und die Achse ist 4,2mm dick (grad mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen).


----------



## Ikonengolf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo Import Experten ,

weiß jemand ob es die PowerPro in USA auch in Waller Stärke (also etwa 150 lbs) für max. 22,- Euro (Schnur inkl. Versand) auf der 300 Yards Spule gibt ?  ;+
(Doof könnte der derzeit schwache Euro sein, gelle)?  ;+
Daaanke schon mal für hoffentlich positive Antworten ... #6

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

150lb







EUR 31,97+EUR 5,58


----------



## Ikonengolf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Patrick_87 ,

Dank` Dir für die schnelle Antwort ...
Aber ich bin auf der Suche nach 300 Yards Spulen aus USA für max. 22,- Euro (inkl. Versand) da dann Zollfrei. 
Dein Angebot ist da dann doch schon `ne ganze Ecke teurer... |uhoh:
Wenn ich keine PowerPro in Wallerstärke zollfrei find` würd` ich wohl eher zur GIGAFISH greifen !  #6

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p420_POWERLINE---0-65mm---300m.html

Durchmesser: 0.65mm --- Tragkraft: 83.80 KG 

300 Meter !!!  für: 34,- "VERSANDKOSTENFREI"

(aber 22,- Euro für 270 Meter wären schon echt cool) :g

Es müssen bestimmt 4 SSM 950 Spulen gefüllt werden, also bräuchte ich das ganze 4 x  !!!|wavey:

Vielleicht gibts ja Händler die bei Abnahme von: 1200 Meter `nen ordentlichen Rabatt geben...

Habe noch etwas Zeit da der Trip an den Ebro erst im September ist... 

Danke für weitere hilfreiche Antworten ...

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die angaben von der Powerline stimmen nicht...hatte schon mal die 0.08mm Powerline mit Tragkraft 9kg und die Powerline war dicker wie ne Powerpro 10lb(0,15mm) und hatte auch höher Tragkraft obwohl es nur 5,8kg angegeben war...


----------



## Ikonengolf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ badboy199 ,

Dank` Dir für die Antwort und PM  !  :m
Eigentlich ist die Gigafish Super in Sachen der korrekten Durchmesser  und Tragkraft Angaben habe da noch nix negatives gehört ...
(Andere Schnüre mit klangvollen Namen fallen da wohl eher sehr negativ auf)  |bigeyes

Hab`grad` mal gerechnet :

-wenn ich die Powerpro bei: www.scissortailsports.com ordere , dann komme ich auf ca. 0,1356 €uro je Meter (inkl. Versand, Zoll, MWSt., etc.)

-wenn Gigafish Powerline dann kostet der Meter (egal ob 0,50èr  oder  ,065èr =0,1133 €uro / je Meter

Also bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Angebot für Waller Schnur...

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Gigafish Super in Sachen der korrekten Durchmesser  und Tragkraft Angaben habe da noch nix negatives gehört ...



Guter Witz! #6

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Zitat von der Gigafish-HP: Schnurfassung: 100m - 0.28mm Monofil bzw. 140m - 0.14mm Powerline

Und Du glaubst die Schnurstärke ist realistisch angegeben? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ikonengolf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Schleien-Stefan ,

keine Ahnung ob man das so einfach ausrechnen kann bei Deinem Vergleich ?
Ich weiß nur, das die Powerline viel viel besser ist als sehr viele der klangvollen Schnüre mit den BILDHAFTEN Namen .
Die Durchmesser stimmen einigermaßen und die Tragkraft Angaben auch einigermaßen (wurde schon mehrfach getestet mit Meßgeräten). Leider sind einige sogenannte  "Marken" Schnüre manchmal fast doppelt so stark wie angegeben oder haben nur knapp die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben und da ist die Powerline schon näher an der Realität ! Und für `ne ehrliche STROFT will mir die Kohle net locker werden...


Hab`grad` mal gerechnet :

-wenn ich die Powerpro bei: www.scissortailsports.com ordere , dann komme ich  auf ca. 0,1356 €uro je Meter (inkl. Versand, Zoll, MWSt., etc.)

-wenn Gigafish Powerline dann kostet der Meter (egal ob 0,50èr  oder   ,065èr =0,1133 €uro / je Meter

Also bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Angebot für  Waller Schnur...

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Das ist die Aussage von Gigafish, ich habe nix ausgerechnet.

Gigafish lügt beim Durchmesser seiner Schnur genauso viel wie die ganzen anderen Schnuranbieter (ausser Quattron PT und Stroft GTP) auf dem deutschen Markt auch. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Die Powerline ist billig und man bekommt was man bezahlt. Wenn es Dir nur um billig geht ist Powerline natürlich OK.

Bei ebay gibt es auch Dyneema-Schnüre für 270m á 9€, die sollen auch 80lb halten. Keine Ahnung ob es die auch dicker gibt.

Bei Hemingway gibt es Dyneema mit angegebenen 48 / 57kg  für die Hälfte Deines Preises...

http://www.factory-shop.de/dyneema.php?menu=2&gruppe=1&t=temgroup&f=GRUPPE&c=1&f1=NAME&c1=Hemingway%20Dyneema%20Typ%2060&dif=4&start=1

Musst halt sehen ob es Dir nur um die Werksangaben geht oder Du nicht lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld investierst und Dir eine bewährte Schnur wie die Leitner holst.


----------



## marcel1182 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hier gibts die powerpro momentan auch recht günstig.
zwar nicht mehr in alle farben und grössen aber vielleicht ist für den einen oder anderen doch nen schnäppchen bei.
schaut doch mal rein...
... und nein ich bin kein werber für die ;-)
http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/Power-Pro-Angelschnur:::27.html


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, das die Powerline viel viel besser ist als sehr viele der klangvollen Schnüre mit den BILDHAFTEN Namen .
> 
> 
> > Stimmt, schlecht ist die auch nicht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Hemingway ist zum Ansitzfischen auf Waller komplett ungeeignet, weil sie viel zu lose geflochten und kaum abriebsicher ist. Hol Dir bei http://www.the-tackle-store.de die Climax Catfish Strong; 1000m 0,60mm kosten 90€ und die hält.


----------



## marcel1182 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 20,- für 130m ist jetzt nicht sooooo günstig |kopfkrat


aber 455m für 49€ ist ok ;-) oder auch die grossspule wenn einer interesse an 1300m hat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

PowerPro gut und recht, aber bei 150lbs beginnend wird sie extremst teuer und alles darunter ist nicht wirklich wallertauglich, wobei die 150lbs schon grenzwertig ist wenn es an den Po gehen soll.


----------



## Ikonengolf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ christian36 ,
@ all ,

der Tip mit der: "Climax Catfish Strong" bei: 
www.the-tackle-store.de, 
hört sich echt verdammt gut an !!!  #6
(Die extrem eng und rund geflochtene 100% DYNEEMA-Schnur erreicht dank der exklusiv von uns entwickelten Mehrfachbeschichtung eine 5x höhere Abriebfestigkeit.) 
Zumal die derzeit auch noch im ANGEBOT ist !!!  

Frage an die Wallerexperten:
Es geht wie gesagt das erste (und vielleicht nicht das letzte) mal in ein Camp an den Ebro.
Lieber zur:
Climax Catfish Strong - 0,60mm 1000m mit 60 kg Tragkraft und zum Preis von: 89,95,- €uro greifen oder sicherheitshalber die:
Climax Catfish Strong - 0,75mm 1000m mit 75 kg Tragkraft zum Preis von: 109,95,- €uro ordern ?  ;+
Wieviel Meter der Hauptschnur gehören beim Walleransitz auf die Spule ?  ;+
Kennt jemand das "echte" Fassungsvermögen einer Penn SSM 950 Spule ?  ;+

Danke schon mal für weitere hilfreiche Antworten ... :m

Ciao  und  Petri...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich hab zwar (noch) die Leitner drauf, aber zwei 950SSM eines Bekannten mit der 60er Climax bespult. Von der 60er Climax passen knapp 290m drauf (per Hand aufgespult) und dann ist die Spule fast ganz voll und das ist ausreichend.
Die Tragkraft der 60er reicht ebenfalls, aber mit der 75er hat man mehr Abriebssicherheit; mit der 60er bist Du aber für den Ebro gut gerüstet. Lass Dich aber nicht abschrecken vom Durchmesser; die 75er Climax ist vergleichbar mit einer 60er Leitner. Wenn Du ganz auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann nimm die 75er; da sollten (grob geschätzt) so um die 200m draufgehen. 
Also: Die 60er Climax reicht für den Ebro; die 75er Climax ist sozusagen für den Seelenfrieden und die innere Ruhe was das Thema "Abrieb" angeht.

Und für den Fall das Aussagen wie "Soviel Schnur braucht man nie!" kommen. Wenn man auf 150m abspannt und viel Treibgut und/oder Unterwasserhindernisse hinzukommen, dann kann man nach dem Drill eines kampfstarken Wallers schonmal 100m Schnur abschneiden und wegwerfen, weil sie so aufgeraut und beschädigt ist.


----------



## Magdeburger (10. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Mal ne Frage: Bietet scissortail-sports gar keine 300-yard-Spulen 10er PP in moosgrün an? Finde nur die 150-yarder. ;+
Gibt's noch gute Alternativrn bei ibe?


----------



## Kark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Stimmt ich habe gerade auch mal geschaut. Aber denke wenn du in ein paar Tagen nochmal schaust wird die wieder sicher da sein. Normalerweise hat er die immer da....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Bietet scissortail-sports gar keine 300-yard-Spulen 10er PP in moosgrün an? Finde nur die 150-yarder. ;+
> Gibt's noch gute Alternativrn bei ibe?




Hatt Er da...hab grad nachgeschaut...


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

und wo? die 15er mossgreen find ich auch net..


----------



## Ikonengolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ christian36 ,

Dank`Dir für die Antwort ! :m  :vik:  #6
Werd` mir wohl die:
*CLIMAX Catfish Strong 0,60 mm - 1000 m* in weiß für: 89,95,-€uro (Versandkostenfrei) holen !  
Denk` mal das ich da nix falsch mache und es für diese Schnur ein Top Preis ist !
Du wirst hiermit mit sofortiger Wirkung in die Reihe meiner Board Hero`s  aufgenommen !
So `ne Beiträge wie Deine sind genau das was die hilfesuchenden Rookie`s  wie ich benötigen ! Hat alles "Hand & Fuß" und ist durch Deine eigenen praktische Erfahrungen absolut fundiert und somit "Top" hilfreich !
Allerbesten Dank` von mir und im Namen aller anderen hilfesuchenden das Du Mich (uns) an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lässt !!!    #6   |wavey:
Beiträge mit 3-fachem "Muhaha" helfen mir und anderen da wenig und auch Beiträge von anderen Usern die in einem Thread ein Tackle anpreisen und in einem anderen Thread wiederum verteufeln sind wenig hilfreich !!!
Also bitte weiter soooo, ja ? Weltklasse , Oberbonus , Daumen hoch auf Boardie`s  wie Dich ...:vik:
Eine Frage zu einer günstigen Rute hätt` ich noch (ja ich weiß passt net in diesen Thread hier und wurde auch schon mehrfach in anderen Beiträgen behandelt)...
Es soll wie gesagt im September in einem Camp am Ebro auf Waller gefischt werden. (Evtl. vorher schon mal hier in der Nähe ein wenig trainiert)...Dachte an eine Rute mit etwa 3,0 Meter Länge, die keine Unsummen kosten sollte, da ich in den letzten Monaten nach ca. 20 Jahren anglerischer Abstinenz echte Unsummen für Tackle ausgegeben habe...
Derzeit favorisiere ich folgende Rute(n):
Mantikor Team Waller in 3,0 oder 3,20 Meter Länge für etwa: 58 - 61,- Euro (zuzüglich: 4,95,- Versand).
Wurfgewicht beträgt 200 - 300 Gramm und das Gewicht beträgt ca. 500 Gramm , außerdem sind die Ruten SIC Beringt.
Habe nun noch im drunterliegenden Preissegment eine Ruten Serie gefunden über die ich gern` etwas mehr wüßte:
Nämlich die: Riverman Ultratip Wels
für etwa: 26,- bis: 28,-Euro (zuzüglich Versand)
Wiegt bei 3 Meter Länge stolze 800 Gramm hat "nur" Edelstahlringe aber Korkgriff, Wurfgewicht sind: 200 - 500 Gramm und der Glas Knüppel hat 5 Jahre Garantie !
Sind bei Askari grad`  drastisch im Preis gesenkt !?!
Wären die was ???

Danke Dir und allen anderen für weitere hilfreiche Antworten ...  #6

Ciao  und  Petri ...:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bestellt halt direkt im Shop und nicht bei eBay; dann ist es noch günstiger und wird genauso zuverlässig geliefert: https://www.scissortailsports.com/index.php 

@Ikonengolf
Die Riverman kenne ich nicht; ich hab nur mal im Wallerforum gelesen das die schon einige Fische bis 190cm überstanden hat und die Mantikor haben auch einige im Dauereinsetz. eBay ist auch immer einen Blick wert; letzte Woche gingen dort zwei Penn Never Crack 270 für 88€ über den Tisch.
Ruten auf die man sich garantiert verlassen kann sind Zebco Rhino Big Fish und die von Black Cat. Letztere sind zwar auch "nur" Zebco und man muss das Team das dahinter steht nicht unbedingt mögen, aber gegen die Stöcke kann man nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Ikonengolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ christian36,

Danke für Deine Antwort... #6
Beim Stollenwerk gibt`s  derzeit die WFT Never Crack Big Fish recht günstig.
Die 2,70 Meter für: 44,95,-Euro und die 3,00 Meter für: 49,95,- Euro.
Die hatte ich schon mal in `nem Ladengeschäft in der Hand und die gehen wirklich net zu Bruch !

( Hab` grad` gesehen das es die 3 Meter Never Crack Big Fisch bei: Angelsport-Schirmer für: 42,95,- Euro gibt !!! Oh Mann da kann man (ich) schon schwach werden)

Bei denen würde mir das WG von bis zu 700 Gramm schon gefallen um einen großen Köder mit ordentlich Blei gefahrlos Rausfeuern zu können.  #6
Die Mantikor hat da nur max. 300 Gramm und das könnt´ schon mal eng werden, oder ?  ;+
Wäre klasse wenn Du oder andere Spezi`s  mal eine Statement abgeben könnten um die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern...    #c  |kopfkrat
Danke schon mal für Input ...   :vik:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die WFT Big Fish kenn ich nicht; ich mein die da. Zum Auswerfen von großen Ködern mit dazu passendem Blei taugt keine, aber solche Montagen fährt man eh mit dem Boot raus (außer jemand zeigt mir wie man eine 2pf Brasse incl. Bojenstein/U-Pose/Reissleine anständig auswirft). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema; hier gehts um die PowerPro.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



marcel1182 schrieb:


> hier gibts die powerpro momentan auch recht günstig.
> zwar nicht mehr in alle farben und grössen aber vielleicht ist für den einen oder anderen doch nen schnäppchen bei.
> schaut doch mal rein...
> ... und nein ich bin kein werber für die ;-)
> http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/Power-Pro-Angelschnur:::27.html




Lool die Schnur kostet bei dem Yetis schon seit November letzten Jahres so..seither hab ich den Schein vorher kp...

Da fährst mit scissortail wo du ca 23€ inklusive Versand zahlst und 270m bekommst bedeutend günstiger, soviel zum billigen Angebot......

Und dazu bist du noch total am Thema vorbeigeschlittert heirhat jemand ne Wallerschnur gesucht, und keinen Bindfaden mit 10-0,25ermm.....


@Ikonengolf, wieso machst eigentlich nicht nen Thread auf, hier gehts um die PP und nicht um Waller Ruten......wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben.

Vielleicht kriegste dann auch mehr antworten wie über diesen Thread.


----------



## Boesemanifan (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi!
Will mir jetzt die PP Yellow in 10lb 300yd bestellen.
Komme jetzt aber incl. Versand auf 21,19€. (bei ebay, Scissortail Sports)

Gibts da jetzt die Zollgebühren drauf oder nich?

mfg
Fritz


----------



## Kark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bis 22€ frei - also kommt nichts hinzu an Gebühren!


----------



## Boesemanifan (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hä?
Auf den ersten paar seiten steht 21€!?

mfg
Fritz


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bis 21,99€ kommen weder EU-Zoll, noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer hinzu. Wurde hier auch schon einige Male erklärt und zu den entsprechenden Seiten des Zolls verlinkt.


----------



## Boesemanifan (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Vielen Dank!#t


mfg
Fritz


----------



## Kark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich sollte heute für einen Kollegen die 20lbs/300yd in grün bestellen. Ist auch im Shop irgendwie nicht zu finden....
Sonst hat er doch immer so gut wie alle Sorten da.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kauf den Kram doch einfach bei Ihm im Shop, klappt genau so gut.
https://www.scissortailsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=123


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

https://www.scissortailsports.com/


----------



## Kark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Cool Danke! Den Shop kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich habe bisher immer in seinem Ebay-Shop gekauft #c

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Ikonengolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ christian36 ,

oke dachte Du meintest auch die WFT Never Crack Big Fish !
Aber der Preis ist schon der Hammer und ich denke das die Ihr Geld dann och mehr als Wert ist ! Und hat och SIC Ringe !
Welche Länge würdest Du für den Ebro empfehlen ?
Danke für Deine hilfreiche Antwort ...  :m

@ knigge007 ,

hast` Du in jedem Fall recht und hat sich auch nur mal eben sooo ergeben ! Und ich habe hier im PP Thread och den Suuuper Tip mit der "Climax Catfish Strong" bekommen ! :vik:  #6  :q
Und manchmal bekommt man (ich) dadurch bessere Tip`s  als in einem extra Thread wo sich dann leider sehr viele Leutz zu Wort melden die auch mal gehört haben das vom Nachbar der Schwager sein Kollege mal einen Welsdrill aus der Entfernung gesehen hat...
Und der Christian36 scheint halt zu wissen wovon er redet !

Und es ist ja och kein Zoll Thread und es sind nun schon ein paar Beiträge die immer wieder um diese magischen 22,- Euro gehn` och in diesem PP Thread hier...

Also Sorry wenn es Dich ablenkt war net meine Absicht und Du hast auf jeden Recht...

Kann ja mal wirklich den Thread starten aber eigentlich will ich die Never Crack och ordern und wenn ich den Thread starte dann lass ich es nachher wieder ???  #c

Also schaun` wir mal...

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## singer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Die angaben von der Powerline stimmen nicht...hatte schon mal die 0.08mm Powerline mit Tragkraft 9kg und die Powerline war dicker wie ne Powerpro 10lb(0,15mm) und hatte auch höher Tragkraft obwohl es nur 5,8kg angegeben war...


Hatte die auch mal, der nächst höhere Durchmesser war sogar dünner. Kam mir vor als wäre die falsch deklariert.


----------



## marcel1182 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Lool die Schnur kostet bei dem Yetis schon seit November letzten Jahres so..seither hab ich den Schein vorher kp...
> 
> Da fährst mit scissortail wo du ca 23€ inklusive Versand zahlst und 270m bekommst bedeutend günstiger, soviel zum billigen Angebot......
> 
> Und dazu bist du noch total am Thema vorbeigeschlittert heirhat jemand ne Wallerschnur gesucht, und keinen Bindfaden mit 10-0,25ermm.....


 
oh sorry wusste nicht das es hier schon alle 47 seiten nur um wallerstärke geht |rolleyes|kopfkrat nicht jeder steht drauf im ausland zu bestellen und bei 10-11ct pro m ist das nen ganz guter kurs hierzulande. 
ich bitte um verzeihung *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hab ihm vorher ne mail geschrieben mit der schnur die ich wollte, hat er gleich wieder im ebay shop eingestellt 

"I have just listed the 15lb Green.
Thank you,
David"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> hab ihm vorher ne mail geschrieben mit der schnur die ich wollte, hat er gleich wieder im ebay shop eingestellt
> 
> "I have just listed the 15lb Green.
> Thank you,
> David"



Ich vestehe manche Angler nicht...wieso willst die Schnur bei ebay bestellen wenn die Schnur in Shop günstiger ist |uhoh:


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

da hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet. beim nächsten mal


----------



## Mafgo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ebay Shop 20,99 $ Ware + 7,50 $ Versand
Shop 19,49 $ Ware + 9,04 $ Versand

Schnur 10 Lbs 300 yards

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Mafgo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo


Nachdem ich zwei Sendungen aus den USA ohne Probleme ( 21.26€, 23,14€) erhalten habe und ich viel hier im Forum gelesen habe , habe ich noch eine Frage.
Da ich in DK auch gerne an einen Forellenpuff gehe und dort mit kleinen Mepp Blinkern Größe 1 und 2 angel wollte ich mir noch eine PP dafür holen.
Eigentlich wollte ich die 8 lbs nehmen  wenn ich mir aber so die Schnurangaben der 5 lbs ansehe (2,2 kg Knotenfestigkeit/ ca.5,0 kg lineare Tragkraft) könnte ich auch diese nehmen oder ?
Das größte was ich an einem Forellenpuff gefangen habe war eine ca 2,5 kg Forelle.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Warum nimmst du meine Nylon oder FC Hauptschnur für Forellen?


Edit: Wenn es doch Geflecht sein sollte, dürfte die 5 lb Schnur reichen.


----------



## Mafgo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du meine Nylon oder FC Hauptschnur für Forellen?
> 
> 
> Edit: Wenn es doch Geflecht sein sollte, dürfte die 5 lb Schnur reichen.



Warum es Geflochtene sein soll ist kurz beschrieben.
Ich habe mir eine kleine Rolle (Abu UltraCast UL T 2000) gekauft.
Laut Angaben gehen dort 200m/0,20mm drauf was aber nicht so ist. Ich wollte eine 0,22mm Mono draufmachen das wären dann ca 170m aber es waren nur ca 110m und das ist mir zuwenig.
Mit FC als Hauptschnur habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftig und kenne wenn ich ehrlich bin nichtmal den Unterschied zur Mono.

Danke für den Tip Mafgo


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe vor für meine Baitcaster (50-150gr  Köder) neuen Schnur zu ordern, nun bin ich am überlegen welcher Durchmesser dafür wohl der beste ist...

In den Teichen die ich beangele ist ziemlich viel Kraut + Seerosen und vereinzelt acuh Totholz, meint ihr da reicht die 20lbs Version ?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich fische 20lbs an der schweren Jerke, bei viel Totholz wäre 30lbs eventuelle eine Überlegung wert, aber nur um Bäume zu bergen. Für die Fische reicht 20lbs locker...


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Mafgo schrieb:


> Mit FC als Hauptschnur habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftig und kenne wenn ich ehrlich bin nichtmal den Unterschied zur Mono.
> 
> Danke für den Tip Mafgo




Hi,

dann erklär ich dirs mal.... |supergri

Mono hat einen Lichtbrechungsindex (Sichtbarkeit/Unsichtbarkeit) von ~1,58 und FC hat einen von ~1,42 - der Lichtbrechungsindex von Wasser liegt bei 1,33 also kommt FC dem vom Wasser am nächsten !


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Evtl. hilft es: Eine 30lbs PowerPro ist dünner als eine 0,21 Whiplash, runder geflochten und damit lässt sich weiter und gezielter werfen als mit einer Whiplash.


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Jop die PowerPro ist erst ab 10lbs also der 0,15er rund ! 

Alles dünnere bei der PP ist flach wie ne Flunder was mir pers. garnicht gefällt weshalb ich mir nächstes mal bei der kleinen Spinnrute ne andere Schnur kaufen will.

@christian36 welche Schnüre sind bei 5-8lbs wirklich richtig Rund ?

Ist die Stroft Rund ?


----------



## hardenberg (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie viele Meter 15 lbs Power pro auf eine Shimano Aspire 4000 FA passen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

~200m


----------



## singer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann erklär ich dirs mal.... |supergri
> 
> Mono hat einen Lichtbrechungsindex (Sichtbarkeit/Unsichtbarkeit) von ~1,58 und FC hat einen von ~1,42 - der Lichtbrechungsindex von Wasser liegt bei 1,33 also kommt FC dem vom Wasser am nächsten !


Und in allen Test die ich bisher gesehen habe, gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Sichtbarkeit im Wasser. Ein Beispiel: Tackletour.com


----------



## flasha (28. August 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Power Pro. Bräuchte eine Spule für meine neue Red Arc 10300 gepaart mit einer 20-60g WG Rute. Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen. 10 LBS oder 15 LBS?! Und welchen deutschen Modellen entsprechen diese?!

Danke!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. August 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

10lbs reichen; die 15lbs entspricht einer 0,19mm PowerPro. Steht aber schon alles mehrfach in diesem Thread.


----------



## s_rathje (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hoffe die Frage wurde nicht schon einmal gestellt
(wollte mir aber auch nicht die kompletten 73 Seiten durchlesen):

Ich fische die 19ner auf meiner Multi zum Jerken und musste "Quietschgeräusche" feststellen. Anfangs dachte ich es würde an der Schnurführung liegen, aber seit dem ich die 15ner Power Pro an der Küste fische und ähnliche quietschende Geräusche auf einer Stationärrolle habe, vermute ich die Ursache bei der Schnur selbst!
Kann das sein? Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Muss sagen das ich die Power pro ansonsten absolut top finde, aber das Quietschen geht einem schon auf die Nerven.

Mfg Sven


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Könnte sein, das es nicht passt, aber ich muss hier einfach mal ne Frage reinbuttern:

Reicht es wenn ich auf ner Rolle 100m 0,18 Geflecht hab. Ich angel auf Zander in der Mosel. Reicht das?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@s_rathje
Da kannst du Recht haben, die PP läuft etwas rauher (aber viele andere nach ner Zeit auch).

@FloFcBFan
Viel zu dick.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei gelegentlichem "Kleinwelskontakt" wohl eher nicht. Es ging ja nur um die Länge. Reichen 100m?


----------



## singer (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wenn du schon fragen musst, ob die länge reicht stimmt wohl was nicht. Oder hast du noch Mono darunter?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



s_rathje schrieb:


> Hoffe die Frage wurde nicht schon einmal gestellt
> (wollte mir aber auch nicht die kompletten 73 Seiten durchlesen):
> 
> Ich fische die 19ner auf meiner Multi zum Jerken und musste "Quietschgeräusche" feststellen. Anfangs dachte ich es würde an der Schnurführung liegen, aber seit dem ich die 15ner Power Pro an der Küste fische und ähnliche quietschende Geräusche auf einer Stationärrolle habe, vermute ich die Ursache bei der Schnur selbst!
> ...


 
Völlig normal, nach einer Zeit geht das weg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wie messen die Ammis die Schnurtragkraft denn nun? Wollte mir die 0,15er mit 10lbs zum Pilken bestellen (benutze die knotenlosen Schnurbinder). Es wurde am Anfang des Threads schonmal gesagt, dass die Ammis die Nassknotentragkraft angeben. Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass ich bei knotenlosen Bindern mehr als 5kg Tragkraft hab (über solche Dorsche würd ich mich ja schon freuen ).


Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Wie messen die Ammis die Schnurtragkraft denn nun? Wollte mir die 0,15er mit 10lbs zum Pilken bestellen (benutze die knotenlosen Schnurbinder). Es wurde am Anfang des Threads schonmal gesagt, dass die Ammis die Nassknotentragkraft angeben. Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass ich bei knotenlosen Bindern mehr als 5kg Tragkraft hab (über solche Dorsche würd ich mich ja schon freuen ).
> 
> 
> Gruß



10 lb hat ne tragkraft von 5,8 kg...durchmesser ist 0,15 mm


----------



## jannisO (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

kauf dir 15 lbs die benutze ich in langeland bei  bis zu 40 meter und ist sehr gut. an der elbe wo ich auch bin ist sie nicht so toll weil haste mit gufi einen hänger is die schnur schnell durchgerubelt wegen den steinen aber im offenen meer wo will der fisch da hin. normal würde auch ne 10lbs genügen denk ich aber ne kleine reserve würd ich einplanen


----------



## köderfisch90 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich brauch noch eine Schnur für meine neue Hechtkombo (wg bis 125g). Sie ist fürs Hechtangeln und Schleppen mit Köderngrößen um die 15-20cm. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich eine Power Pro mit 15Kg(0,23) oder 20Kg (0,28) nehmen soll? Farbe wollte ich eine gelbe nehmen da ich mal mit der Kombo Faulenzen werde. 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

mfg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



köderfisch90 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich eine Power Pro mit 15Kg(0,23) oder 20Kg (0,28) nehmen soll?


Die 23er habe ich auf meiner Jerkrute mit der ich auch Gummis bis 50 cm fische.
Und selbst da würde auch die 19er reichen....


----------



## manolo86 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

habe zum Hechtangeln die 20 lb Schnur, ist meiner Ansicht auch vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## manolo86 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Würde dir aber immer zu ner roten oder grünen Schnur raten wegen der Scheuchwirkung (ich glaube daran).
Die rote oder grüne kann man auch ohne weitere Probleme zum Jiggen benutzen.


----------



## Kark (29. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



manolo86 schrieb:


> habe zum Hechtangeln die 20 lb Schnur, ist meiner Ansicht auch vollkommen ausreichend.


 
Eine 10lbs ist in der Regel ausreichend. Wer es deutlich gröber braucht sollte max. die 15lbs Version nehmen. 

Die 20lbs ist eher was zum Jerken auf Hecht....

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## manolo86 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@ Kark,
so sehe ich das auch. Habe auch schon mit der 10 lb Schnur Hechte drillen könne und zwar ohne Probleme.
Jedoch sind die 20 lb bei mir schon angebracht, da man in meinen Gewässern mit sehr vielen Hängern rechnen muss. So kann man schonmal den einen oder anderen mit "Gewalt" lösen. ;-)
Zudem könnte bei mir jederzeit auch mal beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln ein großer Wels einsteigen und da möchte ich dann vorbereitet sein. :q


----------



## Kark (29. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei uns kann auch als Beifang mal ein Wels einsteigen. Wenn deine Rute und Rollenbremse nicht genug Druck ausüben kann, bringt dir die dicke Schnur im Drill auch nur bedingt was.
Grundsätzlich kann das trotzdem jeder handhaben wie er möchte. Für mich persönlich ist eine 20lbs Schnur an einer mittleren Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht too much.

Grüße


----------



## jannisO (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

kennt jemand von euch bei der roten PowerPro folgendes Problem:

Die Schnur wird gut angeknotet an der Spule und die Spule selbst schön stram gefüllt mit Schnur. Man fischt mit der Schnur ne Weile ohne Probleme aber irgend wie nach ein Paar Wochen dreht sich im Drill die geamte aufgezogene Schnur so, als würde sich die Spule dehen.
Irgend wie hab ich dieses Problem mitlerweile bei der Roten seit einem Jahr und weiß kein Rat. Die Grüne macht mir in dieser Hinsicht keinen Ärger.


----------



## brokel87 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

mit der farbe hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun. du solltest bei verwendung von geflochtener entweder mit mono unterfüttern oder isolierband auf den spulenkern kleben, dann dreht sich nichts mehr....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



brokel87 schrieb:


> mit der farbe hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun. du solltest bei verwendung von geflochtener entweder mit mono unterfüttern oder isolierband auf den spulenkern kleben, dann dreht sich nichts mehr....


 
So isses. Ich würde generell mit Mono unterfüttern. Wer braucht schon bis zum Spulenkern teures Geflecht?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon bis zum Spulenkern teures Geflecht?



Ist nicht immer unpraktisch. Dazu ist die PowerPro nicht gerade teuer, damit kann man auch eine Rolle vollmachen.


----------



## Kark (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Es reichen auch nur ein paar Meter (ca. 5-6m oder 10 Kubelumdrehungen) Monounterfütterung um dieses Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Das Füllen der ganzen Spule mit geflochtener Schnur ist in einigen Situationen schon sehr sinnvoll und zu empfehlen...


----------



## jannisO (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So isses. Ich würde generell mit Mono unterfüttern. Wer braucht schon bis zum Spulenkern teures Geflecht?




da ich die Rollen, welche so gefüllt sind bei teilweise bis 35m Wassertiefe einsetze, ist es mir schon wichtig eine volle Rolle zu benutzen. Die hier angesprochenen Ratschläge mit einigen wenigen metern Mono werde ich jedoch beherzt mal testen.
Danke Jungs für die Tips


----------



## jannisO (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ist nicht immer unpraktisch. Dazu ist die PowerPro nicht gerade teuer, damit kann man auch eine Rolle vollmachen.




dies unterstütze ich, denn durch deine Person bin ich vor längerer Zeit mal darauf gekommen mir diese in den USA zu kaufen


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



jannisO schrieb:


> Die hier angesprochenen Ratschläge mit einigen wenigen metern Mono werde ich jedoch beherzt mal testen.



Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch mal machen.

Ich hab auch immer ein paar Meter Mono unter der Geflochtenen, durchgerutscht ist mir noch nie eine Schnur. Die Mono schön unter Spannung aufkurbeln, dann passt das schon.


----------



## singer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Oder man macht es richtig. Wir sind sehr viele Angler in der Familie und haben es mmer so gemacht. Auch hier hab ich es von anderen schon gelesen die wissen wie es richtig geht.  Völlig problemlos. 
Ich kann es nur schlecht erklären, man macht eine Öse die etwas größer ist als die Spule, legt diese über ein kurzes Stück der Schnur die aufgespult werden soll, steckt die Spule durch und zieht an der Spule und Schnur. Es rutscht nichts durch, da dir Kraft die auf die Schnur wirkt nicht groß genug ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Oder man macht es richtig. Wir sind sehr viele Angler in der Familie und haben es mmer so gemacht. Auch hier hab ich es von anderen schon gelesen die wissen wie es richtig geht.  Völlig problemlos.
> Ich kann es nur schlecht erklären, man macht eine Öse die etwas größer ist als die Spule, legt diese über ein kurzes Stück der Schnur die aufgespult werden soll, steckt die Spule durch und zieht an der Spule und Schnur. Es rutscht nichts durch, da dir Kraft die auf die Schnur wirkt nicht groß genug ist.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Probleme mit durchdrehender Schnur habe, von diesem Beitrag verstehe ich nur: Bahnhof und Abfahrt!

Denn:


singer schrieb:


> ...Ich kann es nur schlecht erklären,...


Bingo und das kannst du richtig gut.


----------



## singer (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Sei mal nicht so hochnäsig! Dein Beitrag ist für den Müll.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Faszinieren wie kompetent einige User mit gerechtfertigter Kritik klarkommen.


----------



## Anek20dot (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



singer schrieb:


> Oder man macht es richtig. Wir sind sehr viele Angler in der Familie und haben es mmer so gemacht. Auch hier hab ich es von anderen schon gelesen die wissen wie es richtig geht.  Völlig problemlos.
> Ich kann es nur schlecht erklären, man macht eine Öse die etwas größer ist als die Spule, legt diese über ein kurzes Stück der Schnur die aufgespult werden soll, steckt die Spule durch und zieht an der Spule und Schnur. Es rutscht nichts durch, da dir Kraft die auf die Schnur wirkt nicht groß genug ist.



Hi ich unterfüttere auch mit mono.|kopfkrat  Aus dem Text heraus verstehe ich nicht wie du es meinst. Könntest du es evtl. auf einen Blatt Papier zeichnen, einscannen und hier posten??? Oder vielleicht Fotos davon machen wie du die Schnur befestigst (Schritt für Schritt)?? Man lernt ja gern dazu .


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass eine sich selbst zuziehende Schlaufe gemacht wird. Aber selbst das hilft bei einer Geflochtenen nicht immer.


----------



## serge7 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Nochmal eine Fachfrage an die Spezies hier: Kann es sein, daß die Power Pro von vor 2 Jahren mit der heutigen nicht mehr identisch ist? Haben die Hersteller daran rumgefummelt und die verschlimmbessert? Ich habe eine aktuelle Spule in der Hand und finde die Schnur nicht mehr so weich und geschmeidig wie meine Schnüre, die ich vor ca. 2 Jahren kaufte...

Alle Schnüre waren/sind original USA-Import. Aber auch beim begrabbeln in einem Angelladen auf Großspule habe ich diesen Unterschied festgestellt...Weiß jemand etwas?


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Die Schnur wird mit der Zeit weicher, fisch sie etwas ein, bis die Beschcihtung etwas runter ist. 

Mir ist bis jetzt kein Unterschied aufgefallen, es sei ich vergleiche neue PowerPro mit einer alten eingefischten PowerPro.


----------



## serge7 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Schnur wird mit der Zeit weicher, fisch sie etwas ein, bis die Beschcihtung etwas runter ist.
> 
> Mir ist bis jetzt kein Unterschied aufgefallen, es sei ich vergleiche neue PowerPro mit einer alten eingefischten PowerPro.


 
Meine erste Schnur war schon von Beginn an weicher (und runder)...meine ich. Daß die neue Schnur durch Benutzung weicher werden sollte leuchtet mir ein. Deshalb ja die Frage ob jemand weiß, ob evtl. Shimano was am Produkt geändert hat...? Oder ob man es ausschliessen kann...


----------



## Sled (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe nun auch meine Power Pro 10lbs erhalten. Ging super schnell. 10 Tage hat es gedauert und das über die Weihnachtszeit....

Im Januar gehts dann auf MeFo Jagd. Mal schauen ob ich mit der 10lbs klar komme. Ansonsten ist ja ne 15lbs auch schnell bestellt .

Bis jetzt hatte ich 0,15er und 0,17er SpiderWire Code Red drauf und war damit super zufrieden. Habe wohl eine gute Charge erwischt. Viele machen ja recht schlechte Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur.

Auch der Umstieg von rot zu grün wird interessant....wollte eigentlich ne gelbe, war aber nicht lieferbar. Die Tage in Schweden sind halt doch sehr kurz und Nachts hat man echte Probleme die rote Schnur zu erkennen.


----------



## biX (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Gabs kein weiß?


----------



## 1175adrian (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallöchen #h#h

Habe noch 1090 Meter Power Pro in Gelb mit der Stärke von  0,56mm mit einer Tragkraft von 75kg leider ist der  " kleine Rest "  von der 2740m Grossspule übriggeblieben !

Hatten damit 6 Rollen Penn 950ssm Bespult !

Wenn einer brauchen sollte würde 135,-Euronen Kosten , Versand inkl.!!! 

Gruss Adrian


----------



## 1175adrian (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Wollt bloss sagen die Spule ist verkauft !!!

Gruss  Adrian


----------



## Kark (18. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte gerade 500yd Power Pro auf der Homepage von Scissortail-Sports ordern.
Irgendwie können die Versandkosten nicht berechnet werden (auch schon mit 300yd versucht), so dass die Bestellung nicht abgeschlossen werden kann.
Hat auch jemand diese Probleme auf der Seite?

Über seinen ebay-Store möchte ich nichtbestellen, da die Schnur dort 6$ teurer ist.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Jetblack (18. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

@Kark ... mit Scissortails gibt's scheints grad ne Menge "Spass" siehe -> www.norwegen-angelforum.eu/showthread.php?t=35779


----------



## Kark (18. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei ebay steht, dass der Verkäufer bis zum 18.3 abwesend ist...was aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben sollte das die automatische Berechnung der Versandkosten nicht klappt...


----------



## Jetblack (18. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Lies den Thread in Gänze .... und bestell deine Schnur woanders!

Warum das grad nicht mehr klappt, darüber kann man nur spekulieren ... aber falsche Zolldeklarationen widersprechen auch den Beförderungsrichtlinien des United States Postal Services.


----------



## pike1984 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hallo PP-Gemeinde!  Ich stell mir gerade eine Ultra-Light-Kombo fürs Bärscheln zusammen. Also da wird vorne nix dranhängen, was die 10g überschreitet.
Hat von euch schon jemand mal die 3lb PowerPro gefischt bzw. auch mal deren tatsächliche Tragkraft ermittelt? Die 5lb entspricht ja der 10er bei uns oder? Dementsprechend dürfte die 3lb ja so um 0,07mm Durchmesser haben, oder?;+


----------



## pike1984 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Oh, jetz seh ichs erst. Mittlerweile wieder jemand bei genanntem Shop bestellt?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

habe in der letzten 2 monaten sicher 8 spulen dort bestellt.
war alles tiptop!
nach der benachrichtigung das es versendet wurde hat es nur 7-9 tage gedauert bis es da war!
kann nichts negatives über den shop sagen!
ausser vielleicht-dauert es ca 3 tage bis er die versendet!
damit kann ich aber leben!
musst auch bei der seite von dem artikel schauen ob er nicht für einige tage abwesend ist!steht aber immer da ab wann er wieder da ist!(ganz oben)

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## JimmyEight (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hab auch in der letzten Zeit mehrmals bdort bestellt. Keinerlei Probleme. Im richtigen Shop funktioniert die Portoberechnung nicht - habe dann eine Email geschrieben mit dem was ich bestellen möchte. Habe schnell Antwort bekommen mit den Versandkosten. Ein klein wenig billiger als über den eBayshop ist es dann.


----------



## pike1984 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Okay, danke-ist schonmal gut. :m
Wie siehts mit den Erfahrungen mit der 3lb-Schnur aus?


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Habe im März 500 yds 10lbs in gelb bestellt. Eingang nach 11 Tagen, also alles in Ordnung. Ich werde da wieder bestellen, weil der Preis (ungefähr 31€ inkl. Versand) echt fast nicht zu schlagen ist, zumindest verglichen mit deutschen Händlern.


----------



## allrounderab (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

kann mal bitte jemand sagen um welchen shop es sich handelt,verlinken oder sagen auf welcher seite es im thread steht. habe gerade wenig zeit alles zu lesen. danke euch.


----------



## pike1984 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

scissortails

http://myworld.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## pike1984 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

So, da ich auch grad mal wieder eine Spule brauche, hab ich eben zu scissortails geschaut und musste feststellen, dass der keine Angebote mehr drin hat. Weiß jemand, was da los ist bzw. kann mir jemand einen anderen zuverlässigen Shop empfehlen, wo ich eine 300yrd-Spule gelbe 10lb PP möglichst schnell herbekomme?


----------



## Luku (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



pike1984 schrieb:


> So, da ich auch grad mal wieder eine Spule brauche, hab ich eben zu scissortails geschaut und musste feststellen, dass der keine Angebote mehr drin hat. Weiß jemand, was da los ist bzw. kann mir jemand einen anderen zuverlässigen Shop empfehlen, wo ich eine 300yrd-Spule gelbe 10lb PP möglichst schnell herbekomme?



bis zum 07.05.11 abwesend...steht dick da.  
evtl. urlaub.^^

na ok...wird angezeigt wenn man eine alte auktion öffnet.


----------



## pike1984 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ah, okay. Danke!


----------



## weberei (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal gewagt und bei "Scissortails" ne 300yd Spule 10lbs Power Pro bestellt. Zum bevorzugten Einsatz mit Gummiködern wurde es die gelbe.

Bestellt hatte ich am 14.05. und heute war sie da. Das macht 12 Tage, was ich als mehr als gut empfinde.
Es war somit sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass ich dort bestellt habe und ich kann es nur empfehlen.

Rein äußerlich macht die Schnur nen guten Eindruck. Die Farbe scheint gut sichtbar, die Flechtung ist gut und die Schnur ist sehr dünn. Der Praxistest wird ab 1.6. folgen


----------



## biX (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hat scissortailssports Power Pro aus dem Programm genommen? Hab eigentlich bisher immer dort bestellt. Kann jemand noch einen weiteren "ebayer" empfehlen (Preis, Lieferzeit)?


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



biX schrieb:


> Hat scissortailssports Power Pro aus dem Programm genommen? Hab eigentlich bisher immer dort bestellt. Kann jemand noch einen weiteren "ebayer" empfehlen (Preis, Lieferzeit)?



Irgendwie hat scissortailsport den kostengünstigen Versand nach Deutschland eingestellt :c. Daher kaufe ich jetzt dort: http://stores.ebay.de/Fishermens-Source/_i.html?_nkw=power+pro&submit=Finden&_sid=284228177 neulich Sonntag bestellt, Freitag lags dann im Briefkasten. Versandkosten und Preis sind ok.


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Bei der Bude habe ich mir gerade mal testweise die neue Super 8 PowerPro in 10 Lbs bestellt. Hat die schon jemand ?


----------



## Marius_G (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Huhu,

habe jetzt den ganzen Fred durchgewühlt aber habe noch Fragen.
Hat schon jemand die Power Pro mit der Super 8 verglichen?
Und ich überlege gerade welche Farbe am besten wäre, da zum Teil im Fluss und in klaren Gewässern gefischt wird, sollte die weiße doch am besten sein, oder?

Gruß


----------



## pike23 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

hallo,
ich wollte mir nun auch mal wieder ne spule power pro bei den amis bestellen doch versenden die mir bekannten shops nicht mehr nach deutschland 

kann da wer helfen und hat nen tipp für nen guten shop?

grüße


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



pike23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich wollte mir nun auch mal wieder ne spule power pro bei den amis bestellen doch versenden die mir bekannten shops nicht mehr nach deutschland
> 
> kann da wer helfen und hat nen tipp für nen guten shop?
> ...



Würde den hier schon oft erwähnten Shop mal über die Kontaktfunktion anschreiben und nach Lieferkonditionen für Deutschland anfragen: http://www.scissortailsports.com/index.asp


----------



## Tobbes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hab jetzt nicht den Riesen Tröt gelesen, falls es schonmal gefragt wurde......

Weiß jemand ob dieser Händler seriös ist und die Schnur die ist die versprochen wird?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Powe...lschnüre&var=520120894722&hash=item337d76aaf9

Tx


----------



## cHHristian (13. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht den Riesen Tröt gelesen, falls es schonmal gefragt wurde......
> 
> Weiß jemand ob dieser Händler seriös ist und die Schnur die ist die versprochen wird?
> 
> ...



jap hab ich gekauft und hat alles geklappt!


----------



## pike23 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

aber sind die 6,95euro nicht nen bissel dolle wenig für echte power pro schnur???ich weiß einfach nicht mehr wem man trauen kann...schrecklich diese chinesen^^


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



pike23 schrieb:


> aber sind die 6,95euro nicht nen bissel dolle wenig für echte power pro schnur???i



Ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll....|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht den Riesen Tröt gelesen, falls es schonmal gefragt wurde......
> 
> [B]Weiß jemand ob dieser Händler seriös ist und die Schnur die ist die versprochen wird?[/B]
> 
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Tobbes (13. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Chhristan hat bestellt und die Schnur ist nach seiner Aussage orginal. ( Siehe wenige Post über dir)

Ich hab auch den Händler selbst nochmal angeschrieben ob er mir garantieren kann das die Schnur orginale PP ist und kein China Plagiat.

Antwort>>>

Wir sind Großkunde bei Shimano und verkaufen nachweislich nur originale Schnur......
Wir garantieren , dass Sie den Artikel erhalten, für den Sie bezahlen...

Grüße
,,,,,,,,,

Klar kann der viel erzählen, aber es ist mMn schon was anderes auf Nachfrage die orginalität zu garantieren, als Plagiate zu verkaufen und auf eventuelle Beschwerden kulant zu reagieren.

Ich bin das Risiko eingegangen und hab bestellt.


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll....|kopfkrat



Betriebs-Umstrukturierung.
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.com



Übrigens gibts da nochmehr Schnäppchen!


----------



## pike23 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

na super,und nun ist die o,19er vergriffen#q


----------



## R1dDle (20. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich bestelle die PP nur noch hier http://www.tackleking.de/48-powerpro-angelschnur

Top Shop!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Aber nicht unbedingt günstig ....
Und seltsame Längen hat der sich da ausgedacht, 228m, 230m, 685m, 800m |kopfkrat


----------



## R1dDle (21. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Der Preis ist angemessen für eine echte PP!
Die Meterzahlen entstehen weil die Ammis in Yard rechnen z.B. 685m = 750 Yard nur am Rande.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Glaube ich habe schon einige Schnüre aus den USA bezogen....



R1dDle schrieb:


> Der Preis ist angemessen für eine echte PP!
> Die Meterzahlen entstehen weil die Ammis in Yard rechnen z.B. 685m = 750 Yard nur am Rande.



Das glaub ich weniger, da sind die gängigen Varianten 150yd (137m), 167yd (153m), 300yd (275m), 333yd (305m), 500yd (457m), 1500yd (1372m). Also wenn besserwissen, dann auch richtig.

Und diese Längen sind dann auf Originalspule und nicht von der Großspule beim Händler abgerollt ("Die Schnur wird auf einer neutralen Spule versendet.) ....

Soviel mal dazu und ob es dann auch wirklich original PP auf der "neutralen Spule" ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Tobbes (22. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Chhristan hat bestellt und die Schnur ist nach seiner Aussage orginal. ( Siehe wenige Post über dir)
> 
> Ich hab auch den Händler selbst nochmal angeschrieben ob er mir garantieren kann das die Schnur orginale PP ist und kein China Plagiat.
> 
> ...




Nachdem ich wie oben zu sehen die "PP" gekauft hab war ich heute zum ersten mal damit am Nuesser Hafen! Wenn das PP ist fress ich nen Besen! Hab zwar vorher noch nie PP gefischt, aber die Schnur hat mir heute nen schönen Angeltag bei schönstem Wetter versaut! 

1. Die Schnur hat einen deutlichen Memoryeffekt. Hab die Schnur zwar erst 14 std vorher nass per Hand unter Zug aufgespult, aber auch nach 4std fischen war der Memoryeffekt nicht zu übersehen. Kennt ihr sowas von PP?

2. Die Schnur verliert sehr schnell ihre Farbe. Nach 1std fischen war die Schnur teilweise fast weiß. (Orginal Grün)

3. Ich hatte 4! Abrisse beim auswerfen. Hab erst gedacht es lag an meinem Knoten, da ich vom Doppelten Grinner zum Albright gewechselt bin. Aber wie der Zufall es will fängt mein Kollege einen abgerissenen Gufi samt FC Vorfach und 2m Schnur raus. Der Knoten war einwandfrei, die Schnur war hinterm Knoten gerissen. 

4. Beim zuziehen eines Doppelten Grinner Knotens hat mein Kollege wie üblich nochmal richtig feste zugezogen, weil er auch schon an meinen Knotenkünsten gezweifelt hat.... Schnur hinterm Knoten gerissen! Von Hand, ohne Schutz o.ä.! Bei dem ein oder anderen Hänger hat sie dann wieder gehalten, zumindest bei Versuch den Hänger mit der Rute zu lösen.

Kann  doch nicht sein das orginale PP solch ein verhalten beim Fischen zeigt oder wie seht ihr das? 

Der VK hat aber bisher nur positive Bewertungen für die Schnur erhalten. Zuerst hat sie auf mich ja auch nen pos. Eindruck gemacht, aber das hat sich gaaanz schnell geändert.

Hab den VK noch nicht angeschrieben. Wollte erstmal ein paar Meinungen von euch hören, da ich noch nie PP gefischt hab.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hmmm, dazu was zu sagen is schwer.

Richtig ist, das die PP am Anfang etwas steifer ist, Memory aber eher weniger. 
Farbe verliert die PP, das ist normal, aber so schnell???

Könnte natürlich auch sein das der Händler beim Umspulen Mist gebaut hat (ein Grund weshalb ich gerne Originalspulen habe, eine Fehlerquelle weniger).

Ich glaube eigentlich schon das Zimmermann original PP verkauft, bisher noch nichts negatives über den Laden gehört....

Sicher das deine Ringe alle in Ordnung sind? Selbst bei Billiggeflecht würde mich so ein Verhalten wundern.


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und seltsame Längen hat der sich da ausgedacht, 228m, 230m, 685m, 800m |kopfkrat



Eventuell sind das halbe Spulen.
455m, 1370m,...

Vielleicht will man dem Kunde aus verkaufstechnischen Gründen den Preisvergleich erschweren oder will Reststücke von den Großspulen vermeiden!? Keine Ahnung... 





@tobbes
Welche Stärke war es?


----------



## Fr33 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Servus,

da ich auch gerne und vorallem bereitsb seit Jahren die PP fische - kommen mir diese komischen Längen sehr spanisch vor.

Die Gängigen Spulen findet man auf der PowerPro Hompage... http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...r_lines/white.image.-specTableImage.dash.jpeg

Andere Zwischengrößen kenne ich nicht. Die PP verliert eig nicht so schnell die Farbe! Meine grüne ist nach fast einem Jahr noch grün... sprich ein bisi abgefärbt hat es... aber nur max 50% in der ganzen Zeit!


----------



## Tobbes (22. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Sicher das deine Ringe alle in Ordnung sind? Selbst bei Billiggeflecht würde mich so ein Verhalten wundern.



Die Ringe sind 100% iO. Ist zwar nicht meine Rute gewesen, habe aber vorher mit Spiderwire an 2 Tagen keine derartigen probleme gehabt. Hab nach dem 2. Abriss die Ringe penibel kontrolliert. 

Kann mir die Abrisse nicht anders erklären. Ich meine.... hunderte Würfe ohne Probleme (ok, ein Abriss beim Wurf, aber da hab ichs sogar im letzten Augenblick gesehen das die Schnur verwickelt war, das wars nur zu spät.) und dann wechsel ich die Schnur und los gehen die Abrisse. Hab mich nachher kaum noch getraut voll durchzuziehen.

Wenn PP wirklich so gut ist, wie es hier im AB immer heißt, kann das unmöglich orginale PP sein! Da kommen zu viele "Zufälle" zusammen..... Abrisse, Farbverlust, mit der nackten Hand zerissen (0,13) Memoryeffekt, und der Superpreis von rund 7€ lassen für mich eigentlich kein anderes Urteil zu. Will aber auch nicht sofort das Maul aufreissen, weil der VK hier mehrfach als seriös eingestuft wurde.

Naja, werd den VK wohl anschreiben müssen und sehen was er antwortet. 

Obs Shimano Deutschland sich dafür interessiert wenn ich denen ne Probe schicke?


----------



## Tobbes (30. November 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich muß den Tread nochmal hochholen.......

Ist das in euren Augen normal für orginale PP???

Das Bild der Spule zeigt den Farbverlust nach max. 1 std fischen. Durch die Abrisse ist die wirklich ausgefärbte Schnur im Hafen gelandet. Die war nämlich fast weiß. Und das nach max. 4 std. Unter der ausgefärbten Schnur sieht man die orginalfarbe.

Das Bild mit dem Memoryeffekt ist ebenfalls nach 4 std. gemacht worden.

Das Bild überm Wasser zeigt die Schnur heute, nachdem ich sie nochmal mit ans Wasser genommen hab. Hab damit vorher ca. 1 std gefischt. So starken ME hab ich bei noch keiner anderen Schnur vorher gehabt. Leider kann man nicht sehen das die Schnur auch Drall aufweist. Hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht. Hab keine Spinner o.ä. verwendet. Nur Gufis.

Außerdem ist die Schnur sehr laut im Vergleich zur Spiderwire Stealth.

Ist das wirklich normal für die so hochgelobte PP? 

Der VK behauptet es handelt sich um orginale PP. Dem hab ich die Bilder auch geschickt und nochmal nachgefragt was er dazu sagt, aber absolut keine Reaktion mehr nach einer einzigen Standartantwort auf meine erste Mail.


----------



## pike-81 (30. November 2012)

Moinsen!
Anfangs ist die PP immer etwas steif. Daher kommt wohl der ME.
Ich würde mir nirgends was raufspulen lassen, sonder lieber eine Großspule kaufen.
Dann weiß man, was man hat.
Die Wicklung ist sauberer.
Bei Bedarf hat man was.
Petri


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Ist das in euren Augen normal für orginale PP???



Eigentlich nicht.
Kann es sein, daß Du so eine Charge erwischt hast #c


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Kann es sein, daß Du so eine Charge erwischt hast #c



Sehe ich auch so. Fische i.M. eine rote und gelbe PowerPro in 10lbs auf meinen Spinnruten. Die Schnüre sind mit der Zeit "schmutzig" geworden, die Gelbe ist aber immernoch gelb.


----------



## Lorenz (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Hi
ich hab meine einzige schon länger genutzte grüne leider vor ein paar Wochen gedreht, eventuell kann ja jemand andres ein Vergleichsbild neu-benutzt posten. Bei ner dunklen Schnur fällt die Verblassung natürlich deutlich stärker auf wie bei eh schon hellen Schnüren. Wer mit dem Abschneiden immer ganz schnell ist, viele Abrisse hat oder dergleichen wird das natürlich nicht so stark merken...

Macht bitte bei sowas gescheite Bilder, dann kann man auch was erkennen und was wirklich aussagekräftiges dazu sagen.

Eventuell hast du ja auch eine falsche Schnurstärke bekommen. Bei einem detailierten Bild könnte man dazu vielleicht was sagen, da bei bestimmten Durchmessern die Flechtung anders ist (flach, 3 statt 4 verflochtene Stränge (z.B. die 3 und 5 lb)). Ich kenn aber nur einen kleinen Teil der PowerPro Schnurstärken und nur die US-Ware.


----------



## allegoric (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Also ich habe jetzt bereits mehrere kleine Powerpro Spulen immer komplett gekauft und nie etwas aufspulen lassen. Die waren stets in den Stärken 13 bis 17... Ich hatte derweile eine Exceed von ähm Berkley...das ist der letzte Husten.

Aber so ein Verhalten wie dort oben hab ich bei allen 5 Spulen noch nicht gesehen. Einen Unterschied gab es aber zwischendurch einmal. Da war ein komisches "Coating" drauf. Ich stand da auch eine Weile im Laden und habe alle Schnüre von Powerpro abgetastet und mir die besten 3 geschnappt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es auf die Charge draufankommt, aber es gab da alleine vom Anfassen her große Unterschiede. Da hingen im Prinzip zwei gleiche Schnüre laut Beschriftung auf den Verpackungen, aber die waren schon sehr unterschiedlich (ca. halbes Jahr her). Ich habe mich dann für die glatteste Version entschieden und die fischt sich immer noch super.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Servus,

also bei der Mossgreen PP fällt aufgrund der dunkleren Farbe der Farbverlust schneller ins Auge als bei der Gelben.

In deinem Falle gehe ich aber von einer orig.PP aus... die Entfärbung finde ich eig normal... sofern da auch mit gefischt wurde.

In deinem Falle sollte man aber die Tatsache beachten, dass die Schnur bereits mehrfach abgespult und neu aufgespult wurde!

1x auf die Großspule
1x von Großspule auf deine Rolle
1x von deiner Rolle wieder runter
1x wieder neu drauf mit mehr Spannung!

Die PP hat ne hartwachsähnliche Beschichtung.. die sollte nach 4 Umspulvorgängen so langsam ab sein - sodass hier nun ein Verschleissbild entsteht, dass schon 2-3 Wochen angeln entsprechen könnte


----------



## marcibet (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber nicht unbedingt günstig ....
> Und seltsame Längen hat der sich da ausgedacht, 228m, 230m, 685m, 800m |kopfkrat



Shimano liefert die Schnur auf 2740m Spule, und so wird die Schnur dann aufgeteilt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



marcibet schrieb:


> Shimano liefert die Schnur auf 2740m Spule, und so wird die Schnur dann aufgeteilt.


  2740 m, 1370m, 455m, 275m, 135m sind die Längen die  ausgeliefert werden.
Innovative Textiles ist übrigens der  Hersteller, Shimano vertreibt die Schnur nur.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*



marcibet schrieb:


> Shimano liefert die Schnur auf 2740m Spule, und so wird die Schnur dann aufgeteilt.



Hört sich ja fast an als wenn du der Verkäufer wärst.
Verstehe aber immer noch nicht wie eine Großspulenlänge die seltsamen Verkaufsgrößen erklären sollte.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Power Pro- rot, gelb, grün, weiß*

Ich denke er redet von den ganzen ebay verkäufern und Händler, die die Schnur als Bulk Ware in 100m Schritten verkaufen....

Da macht es Sinn, da die Großspulen günstiger sind, als die kleineren Offiziellen Spulengrößen...


----------

